# Whats your most expensive hobby?



## JBroida

I know we are all dorky about knives here, but clearly we all have many other hobbies too. I've seen watches, vinyl records, cooking, eating out, travel, cameras, and more on here. Where does the bulk of your hard earned $$$ go?

Personally, i'm a split between eating out and camera stuff. They both kill my wallet more than knives ever could.

Where do you guys stand? Or are you one of those REAL crazies who spends all of his/her hard earned cash on knives?


----------



## tcmx3

All of my camera lenses barely eclipse my one watch.

I do love me some macro lenses:



New macro family portrait by lmaousrs, on Flickr

more or less left to right: _Zeiss ZF 50mm F2.0 Makro-Planar Vivitar Series 1 90mm f2.5 Macro Olympus OM 50mm f3.5 Auto-Macro Olympus OM 90mm f2.0 Auto-Macro Olympus OM 50mm f2.0 Auto-Macro Leica 100mm f2.8 APO Macro Elmarit R Leica 60mm f2.8 Macro Elmarit R Nikon 55mm f2.8 Micro-Nikkor Nikon 55mm f3.5 Micro-Nikkor_


----------



## Anton

right now, right this minute? baby stuff ...


----------



## JBroida

Anton said:


> right now, right this minute? baby stuff ...



haha... yeah... i know how that goes. I guess kenzo runs a bit more than all of my other hobbies combined when i think about it


----------



## JBroida

redisburning said:


> All of my camera lenses barely eclipse my one watch.
> 
> I do love me some macro lenses:
> 
> 
> 
> New macro family portrait by lmaousrs, on Flickr
> 
> more or less left to right: _Zeiss ZF 50mm F2.0 Makro-Planar Vivitar Series 1 90mm f2.5 Macro Olympus OM 50mm f3.5 Auto-Macro Olympus OM 90mm f2.0 Auto-Macro Olympus OM 50mm f2.0 Auto-Macro Leica 100mm f2.8 APO Macro Elmarit R Leica 60mm f2.8 Macro Elmarit R Nikon 55mm f2.8 Micro-Nikkor Nikon 55mm f3.5 Micro-Nikkor_



That is AWESOME!!! I thought i had a lens addiction, but now i feel better about my collection.


----------



## Salty dog

I think I'm finally getting over G.A.S
A familiar term on the guitar forums.


----------



## tcmx3

JBroida said:


> That is AWESOME!!! I thought i had a lens addiction, but now i feel better about my collection.



Thanks. 

But if anything, my existence as a collector serves only to validate "real" photographers insistence that gear makes zero difference. I am absolutely guilty of using some of the best 35mm lenses ever made to take pictures of cats:
e.g.





My grandfather's OM-2sp which I upfit with a 2-4 screen and a 50/2 macro. I used it to take this:





or perhaps even more offensive I have this lovely Sinar F1:




which again I used to take this picture of a cat:





Nothing quite says "Im a serious photographer" like black and white cat photos on a 4x5.


----------



## JBroida

haha... still really cool though. I really want to pick up some new lenses and maybe a medium format body now too


----------



## XooMG

redisburning said:


> Nothing quite says "Im a serious photographer" like black and white cat photos on a 4x5.


Could be a Leica or Hasselblad "street" photographer taking prefocused photos of female posteriors. LF cat pictures are a lot less creepy.


----------



## Anton

JBroida said:


> haha... still really cool though. I really want to pick up some new lenses and maybe a medium format body now too



Now you are really asking for it....


----------



## USC 2012

Fishing is an expensive hobby, yes, a lot of my money goes towards fishing tackle.


----------



## EdipisReks

Audio was my most expensive, but I haven't spent much on that in a while. Watches, lately.


----------



## apicius9

Wood.

Stefan


----------



## jeff1

Food. Either eating out cooking and related equipment/utensils


----------



## jeff1

Quick i guess includes knives sooo.....


----------



## jeff1

Quick? Which i mean.


----------



## Timthebeaver

Whisky and classic racing bicycles.


----------



## Cheeks1989

1911's for me I wish I never got into them.


----------



## Matus

Just 2 years ago it was photography - 2 large format cameras (Tachihara 4x5" and Toyo VX125), Rolleiflex, Mamiya 6, Xpan. Then our little girl was born and I quickly realized that I will not have time for large format anytime soon and sold all that part of equipment. I still have the remaining 3 cameras (though I will probably slim down further), but with all I have invested in knives (in particularly the gyuto from Andy) - it may be a draw.

One of my very last photographs with large format:




Taken with Tachihara 4x5 (but a different lens than shown here):




I miss shooting 4x5" ...


----------



## pkjames

Matus said:


> Just 2 years ago it was photography - 2 large format cameras (Tachihara 4x5" and Toyo VX125), Rolleiflex, Mamiya 6, Xpan. Then our little girl was born and I quickly realized that I will not have time for large format anytime soon and sold all that part of equipment. I still have the remaining 3 cameras (though I will probably slim down further), but with all I have invested in knives (in particularly the gyuto from Andy) - it may be a draw.
> 
> One of my very last photographs with large format:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taken with Tachihara 4x5 (but a different lens than shown here):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I miss shooting 4x5" ...



I love my 4x5 as well, but it became a hobby that is way too expensive since there is no more shops that can develop the slides at an affordable price. Nor i have time for b&w anymore.


----------



## Mute-on

Once a collector, always a collector. For me it started with cameras. Canon SLR, Leica M, now I just use a Fuji digital (it looks like a Leica ...). Then it was watches (Rolex). Then knives (lots  DE shaving is creeping up on the collector agenda a bit now. Luckily I have beautiful baby twins to distract me (and my $$$), so I'm a bit less focused on the collections. Then again, once a collector ...


----------



## Mute-on

Oh, I forgot stereo (Rega and Naim), but I've got that one under control :thumbsup:


----------



## Matus

pkjames said:


> I love my 4x5 as well, but it became a hobby that is way too expensive since there is no more shops that can develop the slides at an affordable price. Nor i have time for b&w anymore.



Time is an issue indeed. Developing for me was OK as I never shot that much. Scanning was even more than developing - I used to pay ca. 7 for a single scan (Hasselblad X5, so rather good quality). I keep telling myself I will go back to 4x5 (or even larger) in the (rather distant) future.


----------



## marc4pt0

For me it was shoes. Nice shoes/boots, not sneakers. Then photography replaced that, and there's still the itch to continue, but I've for the most part gotten that under control. Past few years the knife thing has gotten a little out of control. Really trying to real that back in.
And of course there's my daughter who's not even two yet...


----------



## TheDispossessed

Most of my money, goes to knives and stones, without question. I'm not super into stuff and so I usually give things away after I'm done with them, books, etc.
I think the most ridiculous thing might be my Nintendo fanboy crap. I don't go too crazy, but I'm into it and anything video game related feels like a pretty indulgent expense. 
I did name my son Link...


----------



## Dardeau

Books. I buy a lot of books and food. Ate at a great Filipino restaurant last night.


----------



## Roger

Knifes and stones cost me a bundle but I also got a hole in my pocket from : Functional glass art, non cutting cooking/kitchen equipment, growing gear, hifi stuff, organic/exotic/high end produces to cook with (like vanilla from Tahiti), diverse small equipment, I even do a little bit of photography, I also like good shoes and wool clothing, it adds up. I like being stuffed up but it's tough being a gear head sometimes.


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr

Woodworking is my most expensive hobby by far. The costs of wood and tools have exceeded the combined cost of all my knives and things are getting worse.


----------



## brianh

Salty dog said:


> I think I'm finally getting over G.A.S
> A familiar term on the guitar forums.



+1! Although I'm kinda obsessed with stompboxes right now.


----------



## erickso1

I've collected coins for the last 5 years, but that has slowed down a lot lately. Focus lately has been on infant kids and daycare.


----------



## Zwiefel

Wow...you guys make me feel like a slacker! Definitely food for me, either stuff to cook with (not including EQ), or going out. Firearms/ammo/training are probably #2, but I don't collect firearms, just a tool to me--I'm trying to get rid of all the firearms that didn't meet my needs. Lately, dating has cropped up as a new expense....and therefore clothes.


----------



## mark76

Jeez, Matus, you shouldn't completely hang your old hobby on the willows (a Dutch expression, if hope it is understandable). That is a very beautiful photo!


----------



## Artichoke

I would say that travel is probably our biggest indulgence. We try to take some sort of trip 2-4 times per year. Eating well is a constant theme on our travels.

Usually a two week trip to Europe every year or two (Germany, Austria & Hungary for Christmas/New Years in 2012, France in the fall of 2013 and planning to go to Switzerland in the fall of 2015).

We enjoy road trips for long weekends to get away and eat well. We don't eat fast food often or buy lunches out on a regular basis, preferring to splurge on a good meal instead.

Outside of that, we don't have kids so we have three dogs that we spoil. Our house takes a lot of financial resources (landscaping the rear last summer, just did new hardwood floors/carpet throughout before Christmas and have a bathroom that is in line for a major remodel...).


----------



## larrybard

Cars and art. (Surprised I'm the first one to mention either.)


----------



## mr drinky

Wine by far -- especially if you consider travel to wine areas. 

k.


----------



## WildBoar

Track car definitely trumps all other hobby costs for me.


----------



## Timthebeaver

I didn't realise travel counted as a hobby  That then, by a long, long way...


----------



## krx927

This:








For the money I burnt last year on amateur racing I could buy a knife collection to match the biggest knife nut on this site!


----------



## Castalia

Skiing with my family of four, though my wife's hobby of remodelling various rooms of the house puts that budget to shame.

:evilgrin:


----------



## Casaluz

Besides the family, for me it is food, travel, charities, and martial arts training


----------



## Matus

mark76 said:


> Jeez, Matus, you shouldn't completely hang your old hobby on the willows (a Dutch expression, if hope it is understandable). That is a very beautiful photo!



Thank you Mark  Unfortunately - I have only few of photos like that. I still keep shooting medium format (some of my favourite photos were taken with Mamiya 6 and Rolleiflex - both shoot 6x6 cm photos). I hope to travel more this year and so more photography could happen. 

Track cars - that is so cool.

Wine - I should start to count that too - our last expense on that topic was worth a nice Shig


----------



## krx927

Matus said:


> Wine - I should start to count that too - our last expense on that topic was worth a nice Shig



Wau, that's some nice wine you bought. Enjoy it!:thumbsup:


----------



## mhlee

Barbecue. 

However, this is more than a hobby for me.


----------



## Vesteroid

Wine by a long shot.

As proof that no matter what you spend on a hobby and how much you perceive that to be, there is always someone who spends more, I recently looked at my purchases from last year to my 4 top wineries. I was a bit shocked at the sum I had spent.

Then, I go on another forum and see a poster saying he just passed the 100K mark with one winery of lifetime purchases.

I "almost" quit collecting wine that day.


----------



## marc4pt0

Wine was in the forefront for a hot second until my wife and I decided to stop drinking our "inventory". 
Let me rephrase that. I tired to hold onto a lot of great bottles and put some time on them. But apparently my wife and I are poor (read impatient) wine collectors. I even had to hide some of the "good stuff" from her.
And when I say we decided to stop, it really was us being pregnant that stopped it for us. 
I do still however have several bottles that survived our cellar raids. Ones that were given to me by the wine makers when they would visit my wine bar for special dinners.


----------



## mr drinky

Vesteroid said:


> I "almost" quit collecting wine that day.



It's easy to quit, you just skip the spring release every now and then. That's what you're talking about right??

k.


----------



## apicius9

I never was a wine collector on a very high level (no long-storage Bordeaux etc.), and more interested in good values than top rank ones. But when I got the job offer for hawaii, I was not sure what to do for a moment, because I had close to 800 bottles in my cellar. I decided to give them up, gave away many to our wine group and sold a lot on Ebay (Which is possible in Germany. Actually, if you know the good sellers, it's an excellent wine market). Now I am down to a 50 bottle fridge that has too many dessert wines in it (I shlepped these over from Germany), and cash flow is too low to keep it stocked on the level I would like. Maybe one day will be back in a position to maintain that better. 

Stefan


----------



## Jordanp

Collecting cookbooks for me around 30+ and like 40 on the amazon wishlist so quite abit of $$$ is put towards that. :biggrin:


----------



## mark76

icanhaschzbrgr said:


> Woodworking is my most expensive hobby by far. The costs of wood and tools have exceeded the combined cost of all my knives and things are getting worse.



The results I have seen definitely make it worthwhile!


----------



## mr drinky

Jordanp said:


> Collecting cookbooks for me around 30+ and like 40 on the amazon wishlist so quite abit of $$$ is put towards that. :biggrin:



I haven't seen him post in a while, but DwarvenChef has 500+ cookbooks IIRC.

k.


----------



## JBroida

I've got like 6 large moving boxes filled with cookbooks at home, and many more in the store. I used to be way more in to them, but now it seems i just buy them to have them, as i have 6 new ones i havent even looked at yet.


----------



## Bef

Tea... And teaware!


----------



## marc4pt0

Yeah, you know you've got enough cookbooks when there's a stack of them you've yet to even open.
I stumbled upon an estate sale back in 98 of a deceased chef instructor. His basement was full of books (text books, cookbooks, equipment books, management, hotel, legal, etc) dating back to the 50's. The lady running the sell noticed my interest and commented that I was the only one who expressed any. She said "make me an offer". All I had was $40 to cover drinks for the weekend. Needless to say, I left with boxes and boxes of books, and waited till next pay period for drinks out. I still have several of these.


----------



## wellminded1

For me I would have to say I spend a fair amount of money on whisky and beer, though to some my collection may be small, about 15 bottles of single malt and bourbon with about 30 750ml cellarable beers, and 30 more standard sized beers. I also have a large cookbook collection, after seeing some numbers here i was interested and counted mine, 94 and thats above my lucky peach and Fool magazines.


----------



## marc4pt0

My messy home office turn baby storage room. This is only part of the stash...


----------



## brainsausage

I used to be really into 60's era Marvel comics. Spent many a morning regretting my tipsy late night bids on ebay. Nowadays...? Clothing, by far. Been really obsessed with handmade jeans, boots, and all things Filson lately.

Do women count?


----------



## Anton

marc4pt0 said:


> My messy home office turn baby storage room. This is only part of the stash...



!TMI...


----------



## knyfeknerd

marc4pt0 said:


> My messy home office turn baby storage room. This is only part of the stash...



Ahh, I see your Star Wars Monopoly game! Let's play!
I also have Star Wars Trivial Pursuit, but I can't find anyone to play with me...............


----------



## 99Limited

I'm into target shooting and reloading. I actually sold my knife collection to fund this hobby. I ended up collecting more stuff than I needed so I sold that stuff to fund my latest hobby, home coffee roasting.


----------



## Adirondack

Fly fishing with classic tackle, including bamboo fly rods.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

track car (doing this very little now)

bowhunting (eating up my track car money)

when my wife worked i was ballstothewall with both. when she got laid off, and went to nursing school we had an adult conversation and she asked me to choose one of them. i stuck with bowhunting. i honestly think the track car would have been cheaper.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

shhhhh...i just ordered my first "custom" hunting/bushcraft knife. hahahhaha..

i might just have to sell the Porsche!!


----------



## Adrian

This is a pretty shocking thread. My worst extravagance has been wives followed by divorce. Cars, watches, hi fi, motorbikes, travel, cameras all have been or still are addictions mostly under control or moved on from. I buy a lot of cookery books but hardly ever use them for cookery (I look through and then shelve them), and quite a few knives. I am trying to be sensible with the knives and stones and make sure I use what I buy. 

Really I need to have a massive sale and strip back to only having good stuff that I actually use!


----------



## WildBoar

boomchakabowwow said:


> i honestly think the track car would have been cheaper.


I'm guessing you haven't tagged a berm or tire wall yet :O


----------



## mr drinky

I'm having a hard time with this thread. Is it therapeutic (others have worse problems than I do and that makes me feel good)? Depressing (this is where I am heading)? A warning shot (take stock now, or it will get worse)? Or is it just a some social commentary on the balance between passion and excess? With that said, I do feel as if I should start selling some of my possessions and giving things to goodwill. 

k.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

mr drinky said:


> I'm having a hard time with this thread. Is it therapeutic (others have worse problems than I do and that makes me feel good)? Depressing (this is where I am heading)? A warning shot (take stock now, or it will get worse)? Or is it just a some social commentary on the balance between passion and excess? With that said, I do feel as if I should start selling some of my possessions and giving things to goodwill.
> 
> k.



huh? i read the thread as "most expensive" hobby. that's it. not ones that are crushing us into debt..and excess? i dont define anyone else's excess. good or bad, that everyone else's decision. i dont think anyone has problems. not any that i have seen indicated.

it sucks that some fun things cost money. i wouldnt go into debt for fun. not even close. it's just the "most expensive" which is relative, because everything else i do is kinda cheap. but bowhunting isnt a debt creator..i guess it could be. but some of your knives are more daunting to me and my budget.


----------



## WildBoar

excess? You mean like accumulating a tire changing machine, balancing machine, scissors lift and two post lift???? How could one even remotely consider that excess when it's needed to help maintain the car? it's kinda like needing a collection of stones because because a Henkels pull-through sharpener is not good for these dang Japenese knives


----------



## mkriggen

My knives are worth several times the value of my truck, sooooooo I'm thinking I'll have to go with kitchen knives and all the associated activities.

Be well,
Mikey


----------



## Salty dog

There was a time at the peak of my excess I bought houses. One for my daughter, one for vacation and one to live in. 

Not sure why I needed a vacation house. The one I lived in was on a lake. (Photo taken from the pier.)


----------



## mr drinky

boomchakabowwow said:


> huh? i read the thread as "most expensive" hobby. that's it. not ones that are crushing us into debt..and excess? i dont define anyone else's excess. good or bad, that everyone else's decision. i dont think anyone has problems. not any that i have seen indicated.
> 
> it sucks that some fun things cost money. i wouldnt go into debt for fun. not even close. it's just the "most expensive" which is relative, because everything else i do is kinda cheap. but bowhunting isnt a debt creator..i guess it could be. but some of your knives are more daunting to me and my budget.



Btw, I was just joking a bit when I wrote that. There are so many fun and expensive hobbies that I have done or would love to do, and I wasn't making a commentary on other people's 'bad habits'. I'm apologize if it came off that way. I just find it interesting to see what people focus and get passionate about -- and also allow themselves to spend to take it to the next level. And it also made me think about myself a bit.

That's it. 

k.


----------



## XooMG

I've been thinking of getting into breast implants, maybe four or five of them...that would probably make them my most expensive hobby.


----------



## Matus

boomchakabowwow said:


> track car (doing this very little now)
> 
> bowhunting (eating up my track car money)
> 
> when my wife worked i was ballstothewall with both. when she got laid off, and went to nursing school we had an adult conversation and she asked me to choose one of them. i stuck with bowhunting. i honestly think the track car would have been cheaper.



I would have naively though that bow for bow hunting would be cheaper to get and keep using than a track car. What is there the main cost factor? Do you miss that often ?  :angel2: (sorry, could not think of anything else)


----------



## mkriggen

XooMG said:


> I've been thinking of getting into breast implants, maybe four or five of them...that would probably make them my most expensive hobby.



Unlike gyutos, I've always found two at a time to be plenty.:whistling:

Be well,
Mikey


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr

mkriggen said:


> Unlike gyutos, I've always found two at a time to be plenty.:whistling:


That's so oldschool. You should try 8-12 breasts at once. You won't regret it


----------



## mkriggen

icanhaschzbrgr said:


> That's so oldschool. You should try 8-12 breasts at once. You won't regret it



Well, I did get to go skinny dipping with a lesbian softball team once. Not as fun as it sounds. Still fun mind you, just doesn't live up to expectations:biggrin:

Be well,
Mikey


----------



## boomchakabowwow

Matus said:


> I would have naively though that bow for bow hunting would be cheaper to get and keep using than a track car. What is there the main cost factor? Do you miss that often ?  :angel2: (sorry, could not think of anything else)



the biggest cost are the hunting trips. camping, food, gas..licenses and tags.

in the USA, if you want to hunt another State, they charge you more if you dont live there. way more. they call it a non-resident fee, and it hurts. 

the gear is cheap. relatively. my arrows might be $25 each and i dont lose them that often.


----------



## drawman623

Convertables. Mercedes AMG CLK 63 & BMW 128i
Pets. 3 cats, my best friends (~300/month to pamper them)
Many Pool cues (by far my biggest investment) averaging ~2K each
Pistols (I used to be a skilled competitor)
Scotch...will always have a weakness for fine single malt (Ardbeg to Yamazaki)
Photography just picked up a D3 and D2x; accumulating lenses now
Watches a few Omegas, Hamiltons and many lesser. The interest is waning


----------



## Admin

Having children. So expensive it's nuts so I'm stopping at two.


----------



## mkriggen

> Watches a few Omegas, Hamiltons and many lesser. The interest is waning



What's a 'watch'?


----------



## Bill13

Stereo and surround sound equipment. It's been built up over the last 35 years by buying equipment then upgrading and selling the old stuff. The only things I've kept are a Yamaha CR-820 receiver, a pair of ADS speakers from when Michael Kelly was designing them (he's now owner of Aerial which is what most of my speakers are now), a McIntosh MA6200 preamp, and a McIntosh MC2255.


----------



## mkriggen

Bill13 said:


> Stereo and surround sound equipment. It's been built up over the last 35 years by buying equipment then upgrading and selling the old stuff. The only things I've kept are a Yamaha CR-820 receiver, a pair of ADS speakers from when Michael Kelly was designing them (he's now owner of Aerial which is what most of my speakers are now), a McIntosh MA6200 preamp, and a McIntosh MC2255.



Nice. I've had several of the higher end Yamaha integrated amps and loved them all. I gave away my last one right before I left Arizona in 2011. It was 21 years old and still sounded great paired up with a set of Pinnacle Gold Reference mains.


----------



## mano

Used to be high-end stereo. But I ended up deaf in one ear and partially deaf in the other because of surgery from a weird tumor and an infection.

Then wine. But I was diagnosed with cancer last year and in a few weeks I won't be able to drink any alcohol -ever- when they take out 40% of my liver.

So, I guess you can say my most expensive hobby is supporting surgeons.


----------



## rami_m

mano said:


> Used to be high-end stereo. But I ended up deaf in one ear and partially deaf in the other because of surgery from a weird tumor and an infection.
> 
> Then wine. But I was diagnosed with cancer last year and in a few weeks I won't be able to drink any alcohol -ever- when they take out 40% of my liver.
> 
> So, I guess you can say my most expensive hobby is supporting surgeons.



 what else can I say. Get well soon.


----------



## mano

Thanks, but my post was meant to be funny, not a buzzkill.

Fact is, I've enjoyed some of the best wines in the world with some great people. The people are still there, so I'm not missing anything. 

We're all dealt hands we gotta play, and in the scheme of things my life is pretty fuggin' good. I'm not feeling bad about it; confident it'll work out.

So, that leaves getting stuff that makes the missus happy, like furniture and ceiling lights.


----------



## mkriggen

> So, I guess you can say my most expensive hobby is supporting surgeons.



Dude, that's definatly a habit you need to break. Maybe they have a patch for it?

Be (get) well,
Mikey


----------



## apicius9

mano said:


> Thanks, but my post was meant to be funny, not a buzzkill.
> 
> Fact is, I've enjoyed some of the best wines in the world with some great people. The people are still there, so I'm not missing anything.
> 
> We're all dealt hands we gotta play, and in the scheme of things my life is pretty fuggin' good. I'm not feeling bad about it; confident it'll work out.
> 
> So, that leaves getting stuff that makes the missus happy, like furniture and ceiling lights.



Still crappy to have to go through this. Hope it will all work out to the best.

Stefan


----------



## boomchakabowwow

mano said:


> Used to be high-end stereo. But I ended up deaf in one ear and partially deaf in the other because of surgery from a weird tumor and an infection.
> 
> Then wine. But I was diagnosed with cancer last year and in a few weeks I won't be able to drink any alcohol -ever- when they take out 40% of my liver.
> 
> So, I guess you can say my most expensive hobby is supporting surgeons.



best of luck..and i toast your humorous and positive attitude. oh...i said, "BEST OF LUCK..AND I TOAST YOUR......."

too soon? 

i truly wish you the best, and i hope you kick it's ass.


----------



## Artichoke

mano said:


> Thanks, but my post was meant to be funny, not a buzzkill.
> 
> Fact is, I've enjoyed some of the best wines in the world with some great people. The people are still there, so I'm not missing anything.
> 
> We're all dealt hands we gotta play, and in the scheme of things my life is pretty fuggin' good. I'm not feeling bad about it; confident it'll work out.
> 
> So, that leaves getting stuff that makes the missus happy, like furniture and ceiling lights.



Wow, what a fantastic attitude - your glass is more than half full, it's practically overflowing.

I wish you well!


----------



## mano

Thanks for the well wishes, but let's get this thread back on track. What other people posted was pretty interesting.


----------



## Matus

mano said:


> Thanks for the well wishes, but let's get this thread back on track. What other people posted was pretty interesting.



What hobby is next in the line (once you will be done with surgeons - I am wishing you it will be soon)?


----------



## Bill13

mano said:


> Thanks, but my post was meant to be funny, not a buzzkill.
> 
> Fact is, I've enjoyed some of the best wines in the world with some great people. The people are still there, so I'm not missing anything.
> 
> We're all dealt hands we gotta play, and in the scheme of things my life is pretty fuggin' good. I'm not feeling bad about it; confident it'll work out.
> 
> So, that leaves getting stuff that makes the missus happy, like furniture and ceiling lights.



Focusing on what makes the missus/spouse happy can be the least expensive hobby there is. If you get my drift:groucho:


----------



## USC 2012

Going to the gym is actually very expensive. You need to get new (100+) shoes, all those shorts, pants, shirts and headphones. Plus I broke my iPhone so let's add that to the list. Also, if we include healthier food, that makes being healthy too expensive.


----------



## Matus

Bill13 said:


> Focusing on what makes the missus/spouse happy can be the least expensive hobby there is. If you get my drift:groucho:



Your drift is alright , but one rarely hears that to be described as 'hobby' :laugh:


----------



## Keith Sinclair

Valentines day don't forget your better half. 

Capped Bust Halfs, Draped Bust Dollars. Like that Old Liberty cleavage.


----------



## panda

Drinking.


----------



## mr drinky

panda said:


> Drinking.



Ain't that the truth. But I have a plan to change that -- that doesn't involve not drinking 

k.


----------



## CB1968

Cycling keeps be broke.


----------



## Vesteroid

^ drool

My wife and I both ride and yes the bikes are costly, but only every 3-4 years.....wine 3-4 times per year.

That being said, I am currently drooling over a set of Enve 3.4 clinchers with powertap gs hubs.....ouchies


----------



## mkriggen

Damn roadies:disdain:, but I hear what you're yelling. This was my transportation when I lived in Arizona...












Built it myself to be the ultimate commuter, think it came out pretty good:viking: .

A hui hou,
Mikey


----------



## Vesteroid

Me likey Mikey


----------



## Keith Sinclair

CB1968 said:


> Cycling keeps be broke.



Whats that about 19 pounds?


----------



## JohnnyChance

Bourbon.


----------



## CB1968

keithsaltydog said:


> Whats that about 19 pounds?



yep thereabouts, in cycling less costs more.


----------



## rami_m

CB1968 said:


> yep thereabouts, in cycling less costs more.



For a second there I thought that's the weight you lost.


----------



## mise_en_place

Food, Knives, Cooking Gear, Beer


----------



## Timthebeaver

Bikes used to be pretty :biggrin:






1980 Eddy Merckx/Ugo De Rosa Professional. This was one of the first bikes to be produced by the Merckx factory. Rides even better than it looks.


----------



## tcmx3

this one gets me too:


Fountain Pens by lmaousrs, on Flickr


----------



## JBroida

redisburning said:


> this one gets me too:
> 
> 
> Fountain Pens by lmaousrs, on Flickr



do you ever deal with john mottishaw for fountain pens? I'm happy to call him and his wife friends, and the work he does is amazing. Kind of makes me want to get into pens more seriously...


----------



## tcmx3

I have had one or two conversations with him. He seems like a nice guy, as did you when I called you a few years ago. Speaking of which, if you ever got those Kagekiyos with plain handles send me a PM. I probably missed the boat but Im easily distracted (I have more of these hobbies than these lol).

However, the average age of the pens on the left side of that picture is probably >40 and John's prices on restorations indicate to me that he would rather not take on too many restoration projects. As a trained economist, and also as a person that used to quote 300 dollars an hour to take photographs (perhaps unsurprisingly most people got the point fairly quickly), I understand and am not offended by it at all. But, it does mean that my grandfather's snorkel (4th from bottom, left) went to Danny Fudge instead. Actually fun story(s) about that pen; it was his highschool graduation gift and it has basically a completely new set of internals because everything that could go wrong with it did. Snorkels are tricky pens, which is why I dont own a PFM. but it's a good pen and it's got great sentimental value, just like the OM-2sp I posted earlier. 

I should also note that I am the first owner of only three of the pens in this picture; the TWSBI, the VP and the Lamy 2000. 13 are from ebay. 2 are from the forums (I got them in a trade with a pen mag editor for a Sailor King of Pen mosaic). I am not _precisely_ John's target market. I will readily admit he is very talented. He is also the best source for Nakaya in the US. 

Pens are a fun hobby, my default recommendation is always secondhand Montblancs. My current work rotation is the two M800s, the two 146s, the silver cap 51, the Lamy 2k and the Pilot VP. The 146s are my favorite out of these and a nice second hand one in its plainest form runs about 250, which I personally consider extremely reasonable. Well, cheaper than the M800s anyway LMAO.


----------



## mkriggen

Ohhhhh, you're going to fit in real well here. Welcome, and enjoy the ride

Be well,
Mikey


----------



## XooMG

Sometimes I feel like the only person to both get into and out of fountain pens. As an "Asian XF" user, I have only handled a few production nibs that feel good, and none of the custom grinds I've used were satisfactory, regardless of the nib grinder's reputation.

My collection is languishing on a shelf and I only use one pen these days...normally I take a ballpoint with me.


----------



## JBroida

redisburning said:


> I have had one or two conversations with him. He seems like a nice guy, as did you when I called you a few years ago. Speaking of which, if you ever got those Kagekiyos with plain handles send me a PM. I probably missed the boat but Im easily distracted (I have more of these hobbies than these lol).
> 
> However, the average age of the pens on the left side of that picture is probably >40 and John's prices on restorations indicate to me that he would rather not take on too many restoration projects. As a trained economist, and also as a person that used to quote 300 dollars an hour to take photographs (perhaps unsurprisingly most people got the point fairly quickly), I understand and am not offended by it at all. But, it does mean that my grandfather's snorkel (4th from bottom, left) went to Danny Fudge instead. Actually fun story(s) about that pen; it was his highschool graduation gift and it has basically a completely new set of internals because everything that could go wrong with it did. Snorkels are tricky pens, which is why I dont own a PFM. but it's a good pen and it's got great sentimental value, just like the OM-2sp I posted earlier.
> 
> I should also note that I am the first owner of only three of the pens in this picture; the TWSBI, the VP and the Lamy 2000. 13 are from ebay. 2 are from the forums (I got them in a trade with a pen mag editor for a Sailor King of Pen mosaic). I am not _precisely_ John's target market. I will readily admit he is very talented. He is also the best source for Nakaya in the US.
> 
> Pens are a fun hobby, my default recommendation is always secondhand Montblancs. My current work rotation is the two M800s, the two 146s, the silver cap 51, the Lamy 2k and the Pilot VP. The 146s are my favorite out of these and a nice second hand one in its plainest form runs about 250, which I personally consider extremely reasonable. Well, cheaper than the M800s anyway LMAO.



shows just how little i know about pens...

and the gesshin kagekiyo knives that you mentioned still havent come yet, so you're all good there.


----------



## tcmx3

XooMG said:


> Sometimes I feel like the only person to both get into and out of fountain pens. As an "Asian XF" user, I have only handled a few production nibs that feel good, and none of the custom grinds I've used were satisfactory, regardless of the nib grinder's reputation.
> 
> My collection is languishing on a shelf and I only use one pen these days...normally I take a ballpoint with me.



Well if it were me, and I were looking for something so fine, there is only one name that would matter to me: Nagahara Nobuyoshi

Had any luck with him?



JBroida said:


> shows just how little i know about pens...
> 
> and the gesshin kagekiyo knives that you mentioned still havent come yet, so you're all good there.



Well then Ill keep an eye out. 

Pens aren't so hard to get into. It's a hobby that avoids a lot of the hooplah and bro-science that goes on elsewhere. I dont know that much myself, frankly. Especially when it comes to pens outside of the bigger names.


----------



## XooMG

redisburning said:


> Well if it were me, and I were looking for something so fine, there is only one name that would matter to me: Nagahara Nobuyoshi
> 
> Had any luck with him?


Nope, but he retired AFAIK before I could ever try such a pen clinic. I have tried nibs from him but they were the more funky styles and not my cuppa. Stock Sailor EF and Saibi Togi aren't geometries I prefer either.

But frankly, everyone likes to juggle names...and I've bounced around from custom to custom and always walked away disappointed...which is surprising since my writing technique is standard and a small number of production pens actually are good enough (if lucky). I got tired very quickly of being redirected from overhyped expert to overhyped expert. That was probably the main thing that drove me out of the hobby.

Anyway, I'll shut up about hobbies I don't have. Sorry to pollute the thread.


----------



## tcmx3

XooMG said:


> Nope, but he retired AFAIK before I could ever try such a pen clinic. I have tried nibs from him but they were the more funky styles and not my cuppa. Stock Sailor EF and Saibi Togi aren't geometries I prefer either.
> 
> But frankly, everyone likes to juggle names...and I've bounced around from custom to custom and always walked away disappointed...which is surprising since my writing technique is standard and a small number of production pens actually are good enough (if lucky). I got tired very quickly of being redirected from overhyped expert to overhyped expert. That was probably the main thing that drove me out of the hobby.
> 
> Anyway, I'll shut up about hobbies I don't have. Sorry to pollute the thread.



That's too bad, your opinion seems studied; and is probably worth more than say mine.

I think part of the problem is that people lack perspective both as a whole but also towards their own opinions. I'd be very interested to know what pens you found that you liked, even if it was by accident.

FWIW I have the same opinion about pocket knives. Most people just tell you the last one they bought is the greatest knife ever made.


----------



## drawman623

JohnnyChance said:


> Bourbon.



Any experience with Pappy? Pappy Van Winkle 20yr is on my bucket list.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

drawman623 said:


> Any experience with Pappy? Pappy Van Winkle 20yr is on my bucket list.



AMEN!! when i get a bottle, i'll update my most expensive hobby list


----------



## Dardeau

Good, not worth the bucks on the Pappy. A buddy of mine got really lucky in a liquor store on a road trip a few years back. It is good booze, but not worth the hype inflated price to me at least. JvW is hopefully getting filthy off of it though, his marketing has been perfect, and he is a real gentleman.


----------



## JBroida

on the note of whisky, anyone else loving the offerings from High West? The campfire for example...


----------



## Dardeau

My sister keeps telling me about that stuff, heavy claims being laid.


----------



## tcmx3

Dardeau said:


> Good, not worth the bucks on the Pappy. A buddy of mine got really lucky in a liquor store on a road trip a few years back. It is good booze, but not worth the hype inflated price to me at least. JvW is hopefully getting filthy off of it though, his marketing has been perfect, and he is a real gentleman.



I quite like bourbon but I absolutely refuse to sign up for a lottery.

I can take or leave the price. Some things are worth experiencing. Pappy is probably one of them. For the price, I could find another bottle of alcohol I'd rather have, true, but that's irrespective of the overall experience. I can readily imagine a situation where I would go for it.


----------



## Anton

Plenty of other choices as good or better than Pappy at a fraction of the inflated cost. Altho, Bourbon has now become a short term future IMO; Pappy being case in point


----------



## strumke

JBroida said:


> on the note of whisky, anyone else loving the offerings from High West? The campfire for example...



I'm a huge fan of high west. Rendezvous Rye, Son of Bourye, both solid bottles. I think they may be close to bottling their own barrels. I believe they were buying from other houses and blending in the beginning.


----------



## petefromNY

CAR PARTS !! its always a kick in the wallet between jknives and turbos


----------



## boomchakabowwow

thanks for the PAPPY update. maybe i'll drag my lazy butt into a bar in San Fran to take a nip at an ounce or two. (probably cost as much )


----------



## mise_en_place

Pappy van Winkle is the truth.


----------



## brainsausage

Not too impressed by the pappy 20, considering the price. Far more impressed by the dregs of an Old Grandpa dusty that JohnnyChance brought by my place when he visited last summer. Made me re-think how complex bourbon could truly be. Chewy mouth feel, toffee, caramel, tamarind, vanilla... Nice front palate heat, with a smooth, viscous finish.


----------



## Salty dog

45.jpg.html]




[/URL]


----------



## Salty dog




----------



## USC 2012

Those are some beauty's, salty!


----------



## panda

i've invested more into my home stereo than my car.


----------



## Bill13

panda said:


> i've invested more into my home stereo than my car.



I'll second that! I hadn't really thought of it that way before.


----------



## mano

And you don't play any of them?! Good lord, you truly are an artist.


----------



## Phaminator

Headphones and guitars... Both are significant portion of my spending.


----------



## Keith Sinclair

Salty dog said:


>



Are those all Hollow Body or some Acoustic Electric? Very nice


----------



## boomchakabowwow

i want to buy more custom bushcraft knives..but that is pure insanity.


----------



## b2kk258

Cars...


----------



## lucabrasi

Watches now, due to that what's on your wrist thread a few months back.


----------



## Matus

Maybe you talk too much about your other hobby when talking to ladies


----------



## Bolek

I'm a huge fan of LED lights and cameras stuff.


----------



## Duckfat

drawman623 said:


> Any experience with Pappy? Pappy Van Winkle 20yr is on my bucket list.



Buffalo Trace had a few bottles under $100 at the distillery tour a few years back. I never really understood the great attraction to the 20. The 23yr is a different beast but of course it's far more $$ and harder to find than Hens teeth. If you ever get near Lexington the tour is well worth the time. I'd rather have a bottle of Blanton's Gold.


----------



## CoqaVin

not sure if I'm the only one around here that's into golf, but that is a BIG hobby of mine, I find it relaxing to play by myself


----------



## Matus

Ordering a bag from Wotancraft (Avenger) just cemented the position of photography as my most expensive hobby ...


----------



## mark76

Matus said:


> Ordering a bag from Wotancraft (Avenger) just cemented the position of photography as my most expensive hobby ...



I'd never heard of Wotancraft, but now I do. Will you PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE not point out such beautiful things again? Now I'll be thinking the rest of the week about spending my money on something I didn't even know that existed a couple of minutes ago... :eyebrow:


----------



## mille162

So many hobbies over the year, seems likeno matter what, the budget gets higher and higher with each new hobby!

Originally, was really into salt water aquariums. (3) 250 gallon tanks, one for corals only, one for fish only, one for a mix. At least 10 smaller tanks for support and specific specific species. Lost interest when I couldn't really travel as much as I wanted. Don't want to think how much $ I spent on this one.

Used to be really into cars and racing/track stuff. After building a few street and racecars, I started a motorsports consulting company (my pitch was "how to turn your hobby into a tax deductible business"), worked all over the professional racing industry, got burned out. Was at the track 6 days a week for the last 2 years of it, have driving everytype of racer out there, and realized I would never be able to afford this "hobby" at the level I wanted to be involved. My clients were spending $100k+ a weekend to go racing and the grassroots stuff I could afford on my own just didn't cut it once I had a taste of the the banks at Daytona and such.

Still really into watches, but got rid of most of my really expensive pieces a few years ago. Now, I only keep ones I wear at least 2-3 days a month. As you can see, it's a pretty basic "collection" despite visiting a watch forum at least once a day to check on discussions and look for some grail pieces. Probably spend 15 hours a week on this one...





Pens are like an extension of watches. It started with my first Panerai watch (PAM162) caming with a matching serial # Montegrappa pen. Every once in a while I find another cool pen and it seems now I have a "collection" but it's not really a "hobby" I spend anytime on.





Audio, originally home stereo and now exclusively 2 Channel analog, is a shared hobby with friends. Cigars and scotch or tequila with hours a week spent comparing album pressings and versions. Probably spend 10-15 hours a week on this one, but mostly listening and enjoying it. Spend maybe 2-4 hours a month vinyl shopping.

Tequila is huge for me. Spent alot of time in Mexico, toured some distilleries, and the more I learned, the more hooked I got. I've got 68 bottles now in various stages of being drunk, but by the time I get another bottle or two, I've completely drained another so the total count usually doesn't go higher. I seek out Tequila bars, debate distillery processes and methods, and engage anyone I can in talking about it. I average a bottle or two a week, plus time in bars and such, so I'd say another 5-6 hours a week on JUST tequila (not counting bar time).

Traveling is by far my biggest obsession. I will drop anything I'm doing to go somewhere new. I've arranged my consulting business to maximize my travel. In the last 24 months, I've been to: Italy (4x's), Budapest, Sardinia, Cannes, Monaco, Barcelona (3x's), Canary Islands, South Africa, Germany (2x's), Switzerland, Qatar, Bali, Hawaii, Toronto, Quebec, Jamaica, Bahamas, Curacao, Cancun, Mexico City, Jalisco/Tequila, Ibiza...for the US, there's just too many places to begin to list. In the next 6 months: Jamaica, Costa Rica, St. Maarten, Ibiza, Bali, Philippines, Australia, Cayman Islands, Dubai. It takes me all of 30 minutes to pack for anywhere, I've got 2 pages left in my passport for stamps.

Related to travel is SCUBA diving. I've got a "go bag" that travels with me with my essential gear. In Philly, I volunteer at the local aquarium so I can get more time blowing bubbles. It's been 24 years I've been doing it, and def. don't do it enough. Diving gear is not expensive to upkeep once you get what you want, but each boat trip is $100/trip, and travel costs combined make for a pretty expensive hobby. Nothing like it though!

Also related to travel is Snowboarding. Going on 31 years now, even moved to a resort in Colorado for a year and lived at the base of the mountain. I'd like to spend more time on it, but about 2 trips to the Rockies and maybe 1 to the Alps is all my schedule now allows with my new consulting travel schedule.

Cooking isn't so much a hobby as it is a way for me to relax. I'll do dinner parties or just spend 3 hours prepping something for myself to eat and enjoy alone. When traveling, I cook for friends and would usually rather stay in and cook than eat out. The social aspect of getting together in the kitchen to the relaxing zen-like state I get in when prepping and cooking, it's more of a daily activity. Surprisingly, I joined this forum not so support a new hobby and start collecting knives, but instead to learn as much as I could so I could just purchase as few knives as possible to meet my needs...


----------



## Keith Sinclair

mark76 said:


> I'd never heard of Wotancraft, but now I do. Will you PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE not point out such beautiful things again? Now I'll be thinking the rest of the week about spending my money on something I didn't even know that existed a couple of minutes ago... :eyebrow:



I hear you Mark don't know how many different items I have bought over the years because of this forum


----------



## boomchakabowwow

just dipped my toe in this pool!!

ordered my first PCP .22 caliber air rifle...oooff..cost of admission was not a good indication of the slippery slope.
http://www.pyramydair.com/s/m/Hatsan_AT44_10_QE_Air_Rifle/3389


----------



## Beau Nidle

Right now it's books and rebinding them into leather covers like this:











Calf leather at about $100 a skin, then of course I needed a machine to stamp the titles, that came out at nearly $2k, various knives to work the leather...fun hobby, but more expensive than I was expecting.


----------



## DamageInc

Audio, whisky, Danish furniture, Belstaff jackets, watches... I should dwindle down my hobbies. They are sucking me dry. Not that I'm complaining.


----------



## mille162

Beau Nidle said:


> Right now it's books and rebinding them into leather covers like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Calf leather at about $100 a skin, then of course I needed a machine to stamp the titles, that came out at nearly $2k, various knives to work the leather...fun hobby, but more expensive than I was expecting.



Beau Niddle,

What a random and cool hobby to pick up! Do you do any custom work for "friends", I'm would love to get a copy of The Silver Spoon covered to give as a gift to a friend this holiday season


----------



## stevenStefano

Brazilian Jiu-Jistu and food are my main hobbies I guess. Haven't bought a knife in a long while since I stopped being a Chef. I've also got a large collection of ties which keeps growing


----------



## JBroida

stevenStefano said:


> Brazilian Jiu-Jistu and food are my main hobbies I guess. Haven't bought a knife in a long while since I stopped being a Chef. I've also got a large collection of ties which keeps growing



i totally forgot you were into MMA too... when did you stop cooking though?


----------



## stevenStefano

JBroida said:


> i totally forgot you were into MMA too... when did you stop cooking though?



Stopped a few months ago, got an office job working for a large energy company. I was a Chef for 11 years and never planned on doing it at all, started off washing dishes part-time at University. Took about a 30% pay cut for the new job but I'm so much happier now, I have a lot more free time and I'm a lot less stressed out. It feels like I can have a job and a life now, whereas before they were the same thing


----------



## jeff4423

Guns and ammo


----------



## Dream Burls

Watches, pens and crystal.


----------



## rami_m

Dream Burls said:


> Watches, pens and crystal.



Crystal?


----------



## ThEoRy

Probably this.

[video=youtube;rScoG4jBqEE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rScoG4jBqEE&feature=youtu.be[/video]


----------



## MrOli

Music, good quality Gibsons cost an arm and a leg these days!


----------



## Dream Burls

rami_m said:


> Crystal?


Baccarat, Steuben, Waterford: decanters, glasses, vases, etc.


----------



## rami_m

Dream Burls said:


> Baccarat, Steuben, Waterford: decanters, glasses, vases, etc.



Nice.


----------



## mille162

Dream Burls said:


> Baccarat, Steuben, Waterford: decanters, glasses, vases, etc.



Dream Burls, I'm not a collector but looking for a really nice and timeless decanter set. I drink 99% tequila and usually use Riedel tequila flutes for sipping, and when drinking something iced, or just don't feel like holding a fragile glass, would like a set of glasses to match the decanter (which I'd keep my daily go-to reposado in). 

Recommendations on what brands and where to shop for something cool and vintage (or new and vintage inspired) would be appreciated.


----------



## Dream Burls

mille162 said:


> Dream Burls, I'm not a collector but looking for a really nice and timeless decanter set. I drink 99% tequila and usually use Riedel tequila flutes for sipping, and when drinking something iced, or just don't feel like holding a fragile glass, would like a set of glasses to match the decanter (which I'd keep my daily go-to reposado in).
> 
> Recommendations on what brands and where to shop for something cool and vintage (or new and vintage inspired) would be appreciated.


Are you concerned about leaded decanters? I am. I only use mine for show. So if you want a lead free decanter take a look at Ravenscroft crystal. They have a lot of decanters and decanter sets that are very contemporary. Go to eBay and check them out.


----------



## tcmx3

MrOli said:


> Music, good quality Gibsons cost an arm and a leg these days!



Yeah, they sure are lol. In fact, my absence has been related to that:









Recent guitar acquisitions, Eric Johnson signature strat, R8 and a mid 80s MIJ strat


----------



## boomchakabowwow

i need to revise my answer.

i just bought a full suspension, carbon fiber mountain bike..hahah. on the great-side; i lost 3 lbs in 5 days of riding it. 

and now i'm disposable income broke.


----------



## WildBoar

Watches have overtaken my track hobby the last month or so. Thankfully track car is still sidelined for clutch replacement so I have not been spending the normal $ for track events this year. But I pretty much blew the annual track budget on 3 watches. Only have one in-hand so far, so pics will have to wait.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

here we go!


----------



## copperJon

because catching your own fish is cheaper than buying in stores.


----------



## Nemo

boomchakabowwow said:


> here we go!



+1


----------



## USC 2012

Currently? The CPA exam.


----------



## Nemo

Nemo said:


> +1



Or more likely my wife's horseriding habbit


----------



## TheCaptain

USC 2012 said:


> Currently? The CPA exam.



Good luck and you have my sympathy.


----------



## DamageInc

Just saw this thread again and it came to mind how over the past year I have spent more money on shoes than I have knives and kitchenware combined.

When I was in Paris I lived within walking distance of J.M. Weston, John Lobb, and Edward Green. Bad times for the wallet.


----------



## skewed

DamageInc said:


> Just saw this thread again and it came to mind how over the past year I have spent more money on shoes than I have knives and kitchenware combined.
> 
> When I was in Paris I lived within walking distance of J.M. Weston, John Lobb, and Edward Green. Bad times for the wallet.



This is the exact reason I have avoided this thread! Ugh. I need more restraint.


----------



## Nemo

DamageInc said:


> Just saw this thread again and it came to mind how over the past year I have spent more money on shoes than I have knives and kitchenware combined.



Damage, I'm sure I don't need to remjnd you that this is an extremely easy problem to fix &#128518;.


----------



## DamageInc

Cut off my feet?


----------



## HugSeal

DamageInc said:


> Cut off my feet?


Buy more Knives


----------



## Nemo

Yeah, I was thinking option number 2 is a bit less exteme. And much more fun. &#128518;


----------



## Marek07

You need Option 2 to achieve Option 1 but suggest you don't go there at all.


----------



## Noah

Hmm, most expensive hobby. Built this for myself:


----------



## Iggy

Knives? :knife:


----------



## Lars

Man, this topic is painful to think about..

Lars


----------



## DamageInc

Noah said:


> Hmm, most expensive hobby. Built this for myself:



Man, I need to update my rig soon. My GTX 590 is getting dusty.

Also need to add some hard drives but I am out of available sata ports. Never would have thought that 10TB would fill up so fast.


----------



## Noah

DamageInc said:


> Man, I need to update my rig soon. My GTX 590 is getting dusty.
> 
> Also need to add some hard drives but I am out of available sata ports. Never would have thought that 10TB would fill up so fast.



Video collector eh? You can probably find a decent external raid if you really want to pile on the storage space. They're not cheap, but you get what you pay for. Just be sure to use something like Raid 5 so that you have some redundancy and can replace drives as they inevitably fail.

I'm liking this 1070 gfx card a lot. Can play most modern games on ultra settings and still pull in at least 60 fps. (Often much higher.) I imagine the prices will only drop moving forward, but they also have the 1060 line for a more affordable option or 1080 or titan x if you wanna go nuts.


----------



## notontherug

Bowhunting. 

Gear, upkeep, clothing, trips, license fees, etc. It all adds up...


----------



## DamageInc

Noah said:


> Video collector eh? You can probably find a decent external raid if you really want to pile on the storage space. They're not cheap, but you get what you pay for. Just be sure to use something like Raid 5 so that you have some redundancy and can replace drives as they inevitably fail.
> 
> I'm liking this 1070 gfx card a lot. Can play most modern games on ultra settings and still pull in at least 60 fps. (Often much higher.) I imagine the prices will only drop moving forward, but they also have the 1060 line for a more affordable option or 1080 or titan x if you wanna go nuts.



Yeah the raid thing is what is getting me a little nervous right now. Currently, the two drives with the bulk of my data are set up in Raid 0, and they are both around 5-6 years old now. If one dies, everything on them is gone. Need to do something about it.

My current setup is I am running three BenQ XL2420t's out of my GTX 590, but the internal SLI bridge has gone busted it seems. I mainly play CSGO, but I still want at least 200FPS for the super fluid movement, so upon upgrade I'm probably just gonna go ham and get a 1080 and call it a day. Only game I've played so far that had made me want to upgrade is the new DOOM, but to me it has limited replayability. Still running a liquid-cooled overlocked 3770k at 4.5ghz, and I don't see a reason to upgrade CPU yet. Probably just gonna get a new G-Card and some backup drives. My wallet is wailing.


----------



## Noah

DamageInc said:


> Yeah the raid thing is what is getting me a little nervous right now. Currently, the two drives with the bulk of my data are set up in Raid 0, and they are both around 5-6 years old now. If one dies, everything on them is gone. Need to do something about it.



Yeah this is not an if, but a when. I'd strongly advise against keeping single-copy valuable data on a RAID 0. It's a recipe for heart break.

RAID 5 gives a pretty good trade-off of speed and reliability without losing TOO much drive space to redundancy in my experience.



DamageInc said:


> My current setup is I am running three BenQ XL2420t's out of my GTX 590, but the internal SLI bridge has gone busted it seems. I mainly play CSGO, but I still want at least 200FPS for the super fluid movement, so upon upgrade I'm probably just gonna go ham and get a 1080 and call it a day. Only game I've played so far that had made me want to upgrade is the new DOOM, but to me it has limited replayability. Still running a liquid-cooled overlocked 3770k at 4.5ghz, and I don't see a reason to upgrade CPU yet. Probably just gonna get a new G-Card and some backup drives. My wallet is wailing.



I hear ya. Cost certainly adds up, and gotta leave some $ for new knives! :knife:


----------



## DamageInc

Or new shoes.


----------



## Noah

DamageInc said:


> Or new shoes.



Yup. Pick yer poison...


----------



## panda

Whiskey, cause its consumable and I consume a lot. Plus expensive taste.


----------



## cheflivengood

I really like renting apartments that are half my salary.


----------



## cncrouting

RC helicopters. it was expensive to buy them and fly them when you crashed all the time. If I did not have to spend money on repairs each week i spent it on bling. but for awhile it would make my legs week with the thrill of it till I crashed (G)


----------



## TheCaptain

(Snort) Do we even need to ask? Before knives and stones I was into drawing freehand (still do). A good graphite pencil is about $1.80. That's one dollar and eight cents. A complete range about $50. Indulging myself in a mega set of quality water color pencils set me back a whopping $200 or so.

Which was probably not a bad thing...I got to save a lot of my pin money and can splurge a bit now.


----------



## foody518

Dangit, now I'm getting computer envy again. Probably spent enough on knives and stones (got hit with naturals frenzy) this year to pay for an excellent rig too...


----------



## Noah

foody518 said:


> Dangit, now I'm getting computer envy again. Probably spent enough on knives and stones (got hit with naturals frenzy) this year to pay for an excellent rig too...



Doh! Sorry. Forgot to post the trigger warning. :wink:

('Course I was under the impression we'd all gathered here to be enablers anyway hehe.)


----------



## Matus

For me the never ending investments in the knifemaking had made it my most expensive hobby over the course of 10 months. Tools, handle material, tools, steel and some more tools.


----------



## Kippington

God dammit guys...
After reading this thread I've found myself with an inexplicable urge to spend money on stuff I've never cared about before now.






Hnnnngggggg.....


----------



## Noah

Kippington said:


> God dammit guys...
> After reading this thread I've found myself with an inexplicable urge to spend money on stuff I've never cared about before now.



Retail therapy FTW! :spin chair:


----------



## Marek07

Only read this thread recently but really liked mr drinky's post #65 where he commented on the nature of the thread itself - was it therapeutic, depressing, a warning or offering social insights? I find myself questioning my passions/excesses/obsessions while reading, reflecting and now adding to it.

My most expensive hobbies other than knives? I'm not going to include dining out, wine or malt whisky but if I added up what I'd spent over the years I'd probably have enough for another house - add smoking and it would be two houses! So in rough chronological order are the serial obsessions/passions I've had, and in most cases still have: photography (35mm then digital), comics, audio equipment, music, magazines, films, books, computers & software, digital cameras. 

However, the last seven months of chasing sharp things has probably cost me more than I care to admit. I'm about to create a spreadsheet but not sure if I want to see the totals.
:scared4:


----------



## JBroida

i've been going back and forth between CIEMs and photography stuff... right now, lighting setups are turning into a rather expensive hobby 

Wait... does my kid count as a hobby, cause that one really breaks the bank :sofa:


----------



## Nemo

JBroida said:


> Wait... does my kid count as a hobby, cause that one really breaks the bank :sofa:



Just make sure they never get in to horse riding....

Don't ask me how I know.

On the up side, it does make my kitchen knife and even my cycling habits seem rather modest in comparison.


----------



## milkbaby

Cycling, where you can easily buy a three hundred dollar (or more) shirt that is not appropriate for formal occasions... :O


----------



## Nemo

milkbaby said:


> Cycling, where you can easily buy a three hundred dollar (or more) shirt that is not appropriate for formal occasions... :O



Yeah, that's the one. ;-)


----------



## Matus

JBroida said:


> Wait... does my kid count as a hobby, cause that one really breaks the bank :sofa:



Good one  Kid is not a 'hobby' it is an 'investment'


----------



## Mute-on

British hi-fi
German cameras
German cars
Japanese knives and stones
2 year old twins (it's a lifestyle choice without the choice part)
Take your pick


----------



## Noah

IMO ya can't take it with you anyway. Sure we get obsessive sometimes, and if we get caught up in it to the point that we believe our own BS it can get harmful, but assuming a bit of moderation there are certainly worse things we could do with our time and money trying to make sense of or distract ourselves from the senselessness of...well lots of things. 

In its best light, obsession is often the mother of art and invention. In its worst, we can hope it at least keeps us off the streets.

:dontknow:


----------



## cheflarge

SERIOUSLY.......... Kitchen knife collecting!!!


----------



## Nemo

Shhhhh.
You're not meant to say that! ;-)


----------



## Marek07

Matus said:


> Good one  Kid is not a 'hobby' it is an 'investment'


Only an investment if they start buying you knives before they're 21. :wink:
Bit of a long-term "investment" at best and most likely, very risky.


----------



## malexthekid

Matus said:


> Good one  Kid is not a 'hobby' it is an 'investment'



Investment? Here is hoping for a great return then :sly:


----------



## DamageInc

My shoe addiction is not helped by the fact that there is a 30-50% sale on John Lobb, Edward Green and J.M. Weston on Mr. Porter right now. Already snagged a pair of brown chelsea boots and blue suede loafers both from Weston, so I should be satisfied, but for some reason, I just want more.

The power of sales it too strong.


----------



## Anton

DamageInc said:


> My shoe addiction is not helped by the fact that there is a 30-50% sale on John Lobb, Edward Green and J.M. Weston on Mr. Porter right now. Already snagged a pair of brown chelsea boots and blue suede loafers both from Weston, so I should be satisfied, but for some reason, I just want more.
> 
> The power of sales it too strong.



Through US site or U.K.? Big fan of EG


----------



## DamageInc

UK site for me, but both have sales as far as I know.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

there is no effen way i would ever have a shoe collection..i'm trying to minimize the BS in my life..only a few great items and call it good.

my wife was hoping i would drop hunting (bow and rifle) and take up fishing full time. then i told her about the truck the bassboat, the kayaks, the canoes, fly rods,, spinning rods, bait casting rods,, etc. she got the picture.


----------



## DamageInc

Nice shoes might be BS to you, but I see them very much like knives. Get some good ones, treat the well, and you will still be using them in 30 years.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

you dont think they go out of style? and i love great shoes as much as the next guy...i rely on my hunting boots since they could save my life.

but i wont collect them..i dont collect anything. and please, nobody try to read into my post..i dont knock your collection..just saying i dont collect, it would drive me insane. i'm just talking about the only person i know intimately..ME


----------



## Anton

To each their own right?


----------



## DamageInc

Chelsea boots, loafers, oxfords, etc. have been made pretty much the same way in terms of design and construction for many decades. So I'm not really worried.

It's a different issue with sneakers, where fashion changes daily.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

If you have no reason to be into shoes i.e. you don't work in an industry that demands them, there is no reason to be interested. I think it's "insane" to buy all that hunting and fishing gear. How much do you "need"? To each his own.


----------



## malexthekid

To each their own... I can understand almost any.

My most expensive is probably wine, still not crazy but it outstrips my knife spending. I don't collect per se but I buy for several years to a decade or two in the future.


----------



## Wens

Definitely racing bicycles. At least motor sport racing makes it look cheap?


----------



## rick_english

My most expensive hobby? Racing F1 cars. Oh wait, that's the Prince of Monaco. For me I guess it would be collecting vintage dental floss.


----------



## jacko9

Woodworking - Machine tools include; 10" Powermatic table Saw, 8" Poitras Long Bed Jointer, 20" Powermatic Band Saw, Delta Shaper, Drill Press, and an Oneida Air Systems V-3000 Dust Control System (all in my former garage for the past 35 years). Hand tools are too numerous to list but, they have included from Japan Woodworker sets of Japanese chisels, hand planes, etc. Over the past 15 years my shop has been outfitted with Festool and Mafell Power Tools all connected to the Festool HEPA Dust Extractor. I still have about 2000 BF of hardwoods including exotics like Brazilian Rosewood.


----------



## Anton

jacko9 said:


> Woodworking - Machine tools include; 10" Powermatic table Saw, 8" Poitras Long Bed Jointer, 20" Powermatic Band Saw, Delta Shaper, Drill Press, and an Oneida Air Systems V-3000 Dust Control System (all in my former garage for the past 35 years). Hand tools are too numerous to list but, they have included from Japan Woodworker sets of Japanese chisels, hand planes, etc. Over the past 15 years my shop has been outfitted with Festool and Mafell Power Tools all connected to the Festool HEPA Dust Extractor. I still have about 2000 BF of hardwoods including exotics like Brazilian Rosewood.



Bet there's some nice handle material among your stash


----------



## milkbaby

jacko9 said:


> Woodworking - Machine tools include; 10" Powermatic table Saw, 8" Poitras Long Bed Jointer, 20" Powermatic Band Saw, Delta Shaper, Drill Press, and an Oneida Air Systems V-3000 Dust Control System (all in my former garage for the past 35 years). Hand tools are too numerous to list but, they have included from Japan Woodworker sets of Japanese chisels, hand planes, etc. Over the past 15 years my shop has been outfitted with Festool and Mafell Power Tools all connected to the Festool HEPA Dust Extractor. I still have about 2000 BF of hardwoods including exotics like Brazilian Rosewood.



Wow! We need some pictures!


----------



## Matus

I just keep piling the cash spent on knifemaking. I have just ordered a proper tool workshop tool trolley (OK, 'just' for 280, but you get the idea) and I am building a work bench for the 2x72" grinder that only on materials cost 150). And the list goes on


----------



## DwarvenChef

Does Staying Alive count? LOL 4 years down and un employable, no disability, 17 prescriptions, yada yada yada...

Photography is a close second and I would love to get on a bicycle again... but I physically can't deal with 2 wheels anymore  I'm looking into an electric assist tricycle from Raleigh (http://www.raleighusa.com/bikes/recreation/tricycles/tristar-ie) but without $$ it's been a long path. Getting the VA to fund it has been a job in futility, they don't say no, they just send you round and round till you quite asking.

As for Photography I have been funding it with my student aid checks... I am getting a degree in photography so I can't say I've been mis-spending my aid money  But that will soon run out as I'm almost done with the degree and the available classes I can squeeze out of them. A benefit of my time in service, City College is basically paid for


----------



## y32dsm

Motorcycle track days.. one day out there costs me $500 total... One set of tires last me 2-3days (Almost $500) with all those aftermarket parts...if I crash, it will cost me at least 2-3 honyaki blades..I try not to go often, but really hard to resist when weather is perfect.


----------



## PieMan

Motorcycles.


----------



## Badgertooth

The wines I've got stored to drink with my daughters when they are of drinking age in 16 years time. Any other suggestions of interesting cellar worthy wines would be welcome


----------



## malexthekid

If you like ports, stanton and killeen vintage fortified are stunning and will cellar for 20+ years. Plus bottles are available from back vintages so you can get them to align with birth years.

If you like big strong reds (Aus style) Durifs from the same region, Rutherglen, are stunning. Personal favourite us Warrabilla and typically they have decent cellar potentional, as does their shiraz.


----------



## Nemo

malexthekid said:


> If you like ports, stanton and killeen vintage fortified are stunning and will cellar for 20+ years. Plus bottles are available from back vintages so you can get them to align with birth years.
> 
> If you like big strong reds (Aus style) Durifs from the same region, Rutherglen, are stunning. Personal favourite us Warrabilla and typically they have decent cellar potentional, as does their shiraz.



+1 on the S&K vintage port.

IMO, rutherhlen durifs are usually very fruit driven, with long, silken tannins and often cellar well for decades. The Morris durifs are exceptionally long lived despite definitely not being the most heavily fruit-laden or having the highest alcohol content (IMO, those accolades go to Warrabilla Perolas Reserve and Buller Calliope, both of which are also exceptional IMO, if almost too much in their youth). The S&K durif is also very handy.


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Vintage port is nice but I'd take Madeira over it every time. Look into Broadbent Mamsey 10 year. Now that's a special sipper


----------



## Badgertooth

@malexthekid @nemo 

This was EXACTLY what I was looking for, particularly Aussie suggestions so you've knocked it out the park. Those durifs sound awesome as I've had and enjoyed the American incarnation of petite sirah. 
And I do like port and other stickies, so top suggestion 

Mucho, I most certainly will, thank you.


----------



## malexthekid

Badgertooth said:


> @malexthekid @nemo
> 
> This was EXACTLY what I was looking for, particularly Aussie suggestions so you've knocked it out the park. Those durifs sound awesome as I've had and enjoyed the American incarnation of petite sirah.
> And I do like port and other stickies, so top suggestion
> 
> Mucho, I most certainly will, thank you.



If you like perite sirah, Bailey's of Glenrowan make a stunning one. The Durifs from Rutherglen range from similar at the lower alcohol content to just straight up delicioyy brutal at the warrabilla end. And I will second Nemo, if you go Warrabilla, they definitely need a couple of years.

As for stickies, heaps of options here, I imagine NZ must have some nice iced stickies.... As for fortified, my personal opinion is look for Rutherglen in Aus, stunning Muscats, Topaques and tawny's/vintage.

Let us know what you get.

My first kid is on the way, I already know I will get an extra half dozen of the S&K Vintage Port that year, and am starting to research on wines with long cellaring potential apart from the usual crazy expensive penfolds grange or henscke hill of grace.


----------



## tienowen

Knives, sharpening stone, cook book and dining out for now. I used to buy clothes but not anymore, stuck at small island can't go shopping.


----------



## rami_m

tienowen said:


> Knives, sharpening stone, cook book and dining out for now. I used to buy clothes but not anymore, stuck at small island can't go shopping.



Cast away?


----------



## Nemo

malexthekid said:


> If you like perite sirah, Bailey's of Glenrowan make a stunning one. The Durifs from Rutherglen range from similar at the lower alcohol content to just straight up delicioyy brutal at the warrabilla end. And I will second Nemo, if you go Warrabilla, they definitely need a couple of years.
> 
> As for stickies, heaps of options here, I imagine NZ must have some nice iced stickies.... As for fortified, my personal opinion is look for Rutherglen in Aus, stunning Muscats, Topaques and tawny's/vintage.
> 
> Let us know what you get.
> 
> My first kid is on the way, I already know I will get an extra half dozen of the S&K Vintage Port that year, and am starting to research on wines with long cellaring potential apart from the usual crazy expensive penfolds grange or henscke hill of grace.



Careful of the alcohol content in some of those Durifs! The Warrabilla Perola's is often 18% (not fortified) but holds it very well and you don't realise how much you've consumed.

A serious wine nut should try one of the older blends (often called 'museum' or 'rare') Rutherglen Muscats and Tokays. They aren't cheap (upwards of 400 AUD for half bottle last I checked) but have an incredible layering of complex flavours. The younger, cheaper blends are also very nice, but with fresher fruity flavours. The intermediate blends are still complex and a little more approachable and pretty good value for money. These wines are not for cellaring, though.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

gunshop just called. i'm having a rifle scope installed professionally. i am gonna add rifles back into my hunting rotation. my shoulders cant take full time archery anymore.


----------



## DwarvenChef

Went from Rifles to hunting handguns years... ok a couple decades ago... and still have not gone back. Couple new ones I'd love to add to the group but they will have to wait till life is good again.


----------



## Noah

Mmm vintage port. Now I want some...


----------



## Badgertooth

malexthekid said:


> If you like perite sirah, Bailey's of Glenrowan make a stunning one. The Durifs from Rutherglen range from similar at the lower alcohol content to just straight up delicioyy brutal at the warrabilla end. And I will second Nemo, if you go Warrabilla, they definitely need a couple of years.
> 
> As for stickies, heaps of options here, I imagine NZ must have some nice iced stickies.... As for fortified, my personal opinion is look for Rutherglen in Aus, stunning Muscats, Topaques and tawny's/vintage.
> 
> Let us know what you get.
> 
> My first kid is on the way, I already know I will get an extra half dozen of the S&K Vintage Port that year, and am starting to research on wines with long cellaring potential apart from the usual crazy expensive penfolds grange or henscke hill of grace.



I will let you know what I get. It's a lot of fun researching wines for aging. Probably old hat to you but when I was researching Aussie wines to cellar i decided to tuck away a few Wynns John Riddochs, which was indulgent and Wynns Black label which is a great drop and an absolute steal for a 20yr wine. Would also like to cellar some Tyrell's Vat 1 semillon but I'd like to try a bottle with some bottle age on it first. I'll keep my eyes peeled for stickies back in AKL. Might be PMing for guidance


----------



## foody518

Appreciate (and am agonized by) the above info about stickies


----------



## tienowen

rami_m said:


> Cast away?


Four Season Lanai City only 3k population on this island and owned by Larry Ellison
http://www.fourseasons.com/lanai/


----------



## spoiledbroth

cigarettes, they're like 15 bucks a pack here in Canada though


----------



## KrutoyNozh

The most expensive, hmmm . . . probably collecting Bordeaux wines, which I eventually gave up because I couldn't possibly replace the bottles of Latour or Las Cases at the pace I could drink them. I definitely appreciate that knives last a heck of a lot longer. . . .


----------



## boomchakabowwow

KrutoyNozh said:


> The most expensive, hmmm . . . probably collecting Bordeaux wines, which I eventually gave up because I couldn't possibly replace the bottles of Latour or Las Cases at the pace I could drink them. I definitely appreciate that knives last a heck of a lot longer. . . .



i know a guy that had some Lafite Rothchild---- stuff..(i'm no wine expert). his cellar flooded and got super warm...and moldy. he was gonna just dump the entire load, but he gave it to his BIL..who gave me a couple of bottles. i got some friends over to look and they all asked me what i was going to do with it..i opened them. sadly..the unknown heat duration wasted the stuff..it was cool opening up such a cool bottle tho.


----------



## valgard

For me it's the same as many here, anything food related kitchenware, produces, eating out and now knives... and it's not only the money hole, it's the amount of time I spend on all of that.


----------



## Evilsports

I'd say hunting in general. For a sport that I only do once every two years (strictly sustenance hunting at this stage), I have entirely too much money tied up in rifles, optics, bows, reloading, bow press, etc.

Quick math in my head puts my hunting gear in the $30-$40K range. Yeesh, now I wish I hadn't done the math!

All that money tied up in gear for a sport that nowadays consists of me grabbing a inexpensive .270, some binoculars, and a hunting knife once every two years to harvest my sausage deer.


----------



## Vancouverguy

Just got this baby in.. 



Local car, and have a PDF File with where the car has been, and what kind of maintenance has been done with it, what kind of gas has been added to it, etc. since DAY 1


----------



## bkultra

Stunning NSX, looks best in black too.


----------



## Vancouverguy

bkultra said:


> Stunning NSX, looks best in black too.



Thanks Costed quite a bit for it!


----------



## bkultra

I could only imagine... It's one of my favorite cars, you have great and expensive taste.


----------



## panda

If I'm ever im Vancouver I'm hitting you up!! Dream car


----------



## Vancouverguy

panda said:


> If I'm ever im Vancouver I'm hitting you up!! Dream car



Yeah I saw your post on s2000, I had a 350z and daily drive a 2013 FR-S. Your post persuaded me to show everyone one of my other hobbies


----------



## chinacats

Evilsports said:


> I'd say hunting in general. For a sport that I only do once every two years (strictly sustenance hunting at this stage), I have entirely too much money tied up in rifles, optics, bows, reloading, bow press, etc.
> 
> Quick math in my head puts my hunting gear in the $30-$40K range. Yeesh, now I wish I hadn't done the math!
> 
> All that money tied up in gear for a sport that nowadays consists of me grabbing a inexpensive .270, some binoculars, and a hunting knife once every two years to harvest my sausage deer.




...and the per pound cost on that deer?

...sorry and I'm only joking; I bet the experience of the hunt makes it all worthwhile. Only thing I ever kill and eat is the occasional fish and it's always worth it.


----------



## gaijin

Now that's a stunning car even if it has a roof.  

This is my own most expensive hobby, not counting travelling and food.


----------



## WildBoar

Vancouverguy said:


> Yeah I saw your post on s2000, I had a 350z and daily drive a 2013 FR-S. Your post persuaded me to show everyone one of my other hobbies


So what do you do with them? It looks like there are a few road courses up your way, including two that just recently opened. Of course in Canada "up your way" means "within 1,000 km or 2" :biggrin:


----------



## valgard

WildBoar said:


> Of course in Canada "up your way" means "within 1,000 km or 2" :biggrin:



There is so much truth there... I can't get used to it, for this guys a 3h drive is close by.


----------



## Vancouverguy

WildBoar said:


> So what do you do with them? It looks like there are a few road courses up your way, including two that just recently opened. Of course in Canada "up your way" means "within 1,000 km or 2" :biggrin:



I regularly drive them up the sea to sky highway! I feel so alive when I drive it up there just to enjoy the highway, and near high speeds, of course being safe.. 

Secondly, I sometimes drive my NSX to the downtown side, or car shows to share my car with everyone. It's definitely an eye catcher, and attracts much attention.


----------



## panda

Nice cars don't usually get.my attention but nsx, classic American muscle and Aston Martin's make.me do a double take.


----------



## bkultra

DB9 is probably the best looking car ever imo.


----------



## panda

i'm more fan of the older vantage
https://notoriousluxury.com/2015/06/20/retrospect-1986-1989-aston-martin-v8-vantage-volante/
that black-ext/black-int one is so sexy!

looks like a grown up version of a classic mustang, but still full of fire. total car boner worthy.


----------



## Matus

My wife wants this one ... however with a value well above 1M I will probably just get a VW as a second car ...


----------



## valgard

Matus said:


> My wife wants this one ... however with a value well above 1M I will probably just get a VW as a second car ...



I like your her taste for cars but yes, maybe a tad expensive :dazed:


----------



## Bromo33333

JBroida said:


> I know we are all dorky about knives here, but clearly we all have many other hobbies too. I've seen watches, vinyl records, cooking, eating out, travel, cameras, and more on here. Where does the bulk of your hard earned $$$ go?
> 
> Personally, i'm a split between eating out and camera stuff. They both kill my wallet more than knives ever could.
> 
> Where do you guys stand? Or are you one of those REAL crazies who spends all of his/her hard earned cash on knives?



Without a doubt - Audiophile Stereo Gear. I don't want to even know how much I have spent over the decades, and continuously buying vinyl records. So, I am pretty crazy.

Since I have got into cooking, we don't eat out as often (no desire to, as our results have been pretty good working through one of those gourmet subscription services (Plated in this case)) and we tend to cook together. Yesterday was a day off for me, and we spent it making a scratch Sauerbraten and Spaetzle (meat had been marinating since last Friday) as my birthday dinner. Had loads of fun cooking with my wife - which was the real present!


----------



## patraleigh

Motorcycles -06 Ducati 999s
-09 Ducati 696
and

Cameras -Nikon D750
-Fujifilm x70


----------



## guari

Cameras and camera lenses. 

Thank God I have what I need so there is no need to spend more money on that..


----------



## Nemo

guari said:


> Cameras and camera lenses.
> 
> Thank God I have what I need so there is no need to spend more money on that..



Hang on...

That sounds like knives... (and Jnats for that matter)...

Does that mean I don't need to buy any more?


----------



## inzite

Lenses mainly, leica to be exact. bodies come bodies go but lenses.. yes. did I say lenses? LOL.


----------



## Keith Sinclair

I just have a Honda with manual stick & spoon pipes.

Always liked the open wheel race cars got my first CMC 1/18 diecast several years ago, have added to the list. All 1/18 scale.

1953 -CMC Ferrari 500 F2 my first CMC model was blown away.
1924 - CMC Bugatti type 35 dominate racer of the 1920's
1931 -CMC Mercedes Benz SSKL race version white elephant. Roots supercharged straight six.
1936-CMC Auto Union V16 roots supercharged rear engine designed by Dr. Ferdinand Porsche.
1938 CMC Mercedes Benz W 154- V12 two roots compressors.
1956 CMC Maserati 300S race car. Beautiful car made of 1,838 parts mostly metal CMC at it's best.
1961 CMC Ferrari Shark Nose. By early 60's even Ferrari putting engine in the rear.
1961 CMC Aston Martin DB4 GT race car Zagato body.
1962 Spark Lotus 25 Dutch GP British racing green. One of my favorite open wheel F1 roadsters. Clean lines small compact racing machine.
1968 Exoto Lotus 49 Ford V8 engine.

Once I find a car I like, do google search for the best price I can find. Just ordered a CMC Mercedes 1920's Targa Florio. Was a no longer produced series found one in Greece for a good price even with shipping. Think the dollar is strong against the Euro now.


----------



## YLQDave

Rare and high end bourbon, whiskey and scotch.

Started about 2 years ago when I tried pappy van winkle for the first time. I finally hit the 50 bottle mark this month.

Some of my best bottles:
2010 Van Winkle Family Reserve 23 year
2014 / 2015 / 2016 Michters M20
Booker Rye (whiske of the year 2016)
Willett 23 yr short barrel
2016 full line of van winkle. 
The Macallan 25
Ardbeg alligator


----------



## rami_m

YLQDave said:


> Rare and high end bourbon, whiskey and scotch.
> 
> Started about 2 years ago when I tried pappy van winkle for the first time. I finally hit the 50 bottle mark this month.
> 
> Some of my best bottles:
> 2010 Van Winkle Family Reserve 23 year
> 2014 / 2015 / 2016 Michters M20
> Booker Rye (whiske of the year 2016)
> Willett 23 yr short barrel
> 2016 full line of van winkle.
> The Macallan 25
> Ardbeg alligator



Collecting or drinking?


----------



## Mute-on

inzite said:


> Lenses mainly, leica to be exact. bodies come bodies go but lenses.. yes. did I say lenses? LOL.



Yeah these get very expensive very fast, particularly new. 

I just want a 28 Elmarit ASPH, then I'm done. 

Maybe a 35 Summilux FLE, but that's definitely it.


----------



## panda

within 2 days of buying the car i've always wanted (honda s2000), i've already spent another $1200 on refreshing it and another $2000 in the wishlist  i can tell this is going to consume all of my time and money going forward and what scares me is that i have no problem with that!


----------



## EdipisReks

I owned a Patek 3940, for a little while. Bought it for cheap, sold it for a lot, paid for tuition with the remainder (social science doctoral students don't get funding).


----------



## Salty dog

Used to be motorcycles. Guitars a close second and of course kitchen knives. Now I'm just bored.




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## YLQDave

rami_m said:


> Collecting or drinking?



Both


----------



## rami_m

YLQDave said:


> Both



Nice, I am getting pretty deep into the Whisky thing myself. Not too bad expense wise.


----------



## inzite

Mute-on said:


> Yeah these get very expensive very fast, particularly new.
> 
> I just want a 28 Elmarit ASPH, then I'm done.
> 
> Maybe a 35 Summilux FLE, but that's definitely it.



 the 1.0 noct has put a bandaid on the acquisition syndrome for a few years now, so i'm happy  but I do want to replace the M9 with a M10 though


----------



## Mucho Bocho

rami_m said:


> Nice, I am getting pretty deep into the Whisky thing myself. Not too bad expense wise.



What kind of whiskey Rami?


----------



## Artichoke

We probably spend more on travel than anything else. Outside of that we live fairly modestly.

I've recently started building a cedar strip canoe. Not terribly expensive (but it could be, toolwise) but very time consuming.


----------



## Matus

keithsaltydog said:


> I just have a Honda with manual stick & spoon pipes.
> 
> Always liked the open wheel race cars got my first CMC 1/18 diecast several years ago, have added to the list. All 1/18 scale.
> 
> 1953 -CMC Ferrari 500 F2 my first CMC model was blown away.
> 1924 - CMC Bugatti type 35 dominate racer of the 1920's
> 1931 -CMC Mercedes Benz SSKL race version white elephant. Roots supercharged straight six.
> 1936-CMC Auto Union V16 roots supercharged rear engine designed by Dr. Ferdinand Porsche.
> 1938 CMC Mercedes Benz W 154- V12 two roots compressors.
> 1956 CMC Maserati 300S race car. Beautiful car made of 1,838 parts mostly metal CMC at it's best.
> 1961 CMC Ferrari Shark Nose. By early 60's even Ferrari putting engine in the rear.
> 1961 CMC Aston Martin DB4 GT race car Zagato body.
> 1962 Spark Lotus 25 Dutch GP British racing green. One of my favorite open wheel F1 roadsters. Clean lines small compact racing machine.
> 1968 Exoto Lotus 49 Ford V8 engine.
> 
> Once I find a car I like, do google search for the best price I can find. Just ordered a CMC Mercedes 1920's Targa Florio. Was a no longer produced series found one in Greece for a good price even with shipping. Think the dollar is strong against the Euro now.



Keith, I did not think of a model car 

But you seriouly owe us some photos and action videos of those super cool cars


----------



## rami_m

Mucho Bocho said:


> What kind of whiskey Rami?



Well, at the moment scotch and Japanese. I bought up in my trip to Tokyo last year. 
Stuff in the region of 100$ usd. Nice to drink but not break the bank. 

Want to try some American rye but that stuff is either too expensive in Australia or your typical cheap and nasty. 

Ps. For some reason I don't see any notifications when someone quote me.


----------



## valgard

rami_m said:


> Well, at the moment scotch and Japanese. I bought up in my trip to Tokyo last year.
> Stuff in the region of 100$ usd. Nice to drink but not break the bank.
> 
> Want to try some American rye but that stuff is either too expensive in Australia or your typical cheap and nasty.
> 
> Ps. For some reason I don't see any notifications when someone quote me.



Are there notifications when someone quotes you? I don't think so.


----------



## rami_m

valgard said:


> Are there notifications when someone quotes you? I don't think so.



There used to be on the app.


----------



## valgard

rami_m said:


> There used to be on the app.



OK, but not anymore it seems.


----------



## Keith Sinclair

Matus said:


> Keith, I did not think of a model car
> 
> But you seriouly owe us some photos and action videos of those super cool cars



If you are interested you can look up any of the cars there will be many pictures and UTUBE on each car. If you google a car go to either Legacydiecast or Mint Models they have excellent details of the cars. I love utube have seen race film from the 1920's of the Bugatti 35 racing the 1924 Mercedes Targa Florio. The Mercedes was painted red by team manager Alfred Neubauer to fool the Italian fans who were known to roll rocks down on cars. Also found utubes of surviving race cars being fired up & on the road like the 1931 Mercedes SSKL & the Auto Union V16. 

Better yet you are in Germany the originals are in museums. CMC is a German co. The cars are designed in Germany and manufactured in China. Women do the fine detail work.


----------



## Matus

Cool, I will have to check that out.


----------



## QCDawg

Wife #2? JK. Actually, not kidding. Dining out (I'm a restaurant broker)...golf and wine is up there too though.


----------



## Keith Sinclair

Matus said:


> Cool, I will have to check that out.



Matus I have not been to Germany since 1980. Was there for a culinary competition. I took long vacation leave to travel. Would like to go back again.


----------



## shownomarci

Jordanp said:


> Collecting cookbooks for me around 30+ and like 40 on the amazon wishlist so quite abit of $$$ is put towards that. :biggrin:



Do you mean 30+ cookbooks on one shelf or altogether. 
I do have quite a few as well, but most of them are second hand from charity shops / car boot sales / amazon. 
So i could call it a hobby, but not an expensive one. (Only a very few of my books have cost me more than a fiver.)


----------



## lans8939

Watches then wine. Glad I hoarded whiskey about 5-10 years ago so I don't have to deal with it now!


----------



## rami_m

lans8939 said:


> Watches then wine. Glad I hoarded whiskey about 5-10 years ago so I don't have to deal with it now!



Lucky you.


----------



## Matus

keithsaltydog said:


> Matus I have not been to Germany since 1980. Was there for a culinary competition. I took long vacation leave to travel. Would like to go back again.



Keith, let me know if you do


----------



## bkultra

Do weddings count as a hobby? Just got back from the tailor only to find out that a $2500 suit has been improperly done twice now.


----------



## Jovidah

It only counts as a hobby if you do them often.


----------



## Sharp-Hamono

Guns and motorcycles are a lot more expensive as a hobby than collecting kitchen knives. Imagine having to buy ammo or pay for maintenance just to use your knives.


----------



## Jovidah

Sharp-Hamono said:


> Guns and motorcycles are a lot more expensive as a hobby than collecting kitchen knives. Imagine having to buy ammo or pay for maintenance just to use your knives.



Join the military. The ammo comes free.


----------



## milkbaby

Sharp-Hamono said:


> Guns and motorcycles are a lot more expensive as a hobby than collecting kitchen knives. Imagine having to buy ammo or pay for maintenance just to use your knives.



I've seen some people post their natural stones here, does that count as knife maintenance cost?


----------



## Sharp-Hamono

milkbaby said:


> I've seen some people post their natural stones here, does that count as knife maintenance cost?



Good point.


----------



## Bodine

Catching these, and letting them go






Catching these, and eating them


----------



## Bromo33333

Jovidah said:


> It only counts as a hobby if you do them often.



Was going to say that ending of the last one to prep for the next is probably more expesive than the ceremony!


----------



## BoomVang

Boating. As the saying goes, it's a hole in the water you dump money into. 

I was fairly active into watches. Have sold most over the last couple year but still have 3. 

I've got about a hundred bottles of wine in the cellar but most are on the mid- or lower end of the price spectrum. Still it adds up so that probably qualifies.


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Few expenses are like boating. I grew up in Plymouth, MA on the waterfront as a Portuguese pilgrim. Last boat we had was a 32' Lures w/flybridge and a nice useful 15' beam. Nothings cheap to fix, catch or to put up for the winter. 

However, the cost brings you the privilege and freedom of sailing on the open sea, sometimes for the hell of it, sometimes for discovery, for the hunt. Its been years since then, I'm a land-lobber now but try to get offshore once a year to fish for grouper or albacore. 

Bodine, that's a ridiculous fish. Your dad must have been proud! What gear did you use to get catch it? Once I started tying braid right to the hook, I could never go back to mono or even top-shot mono.


----------



## zetieum

Diving and all that is connected to it: the dives, the gears and mostly traveling to nice diving spots.


----------



## Jcookgurl

I collect street art. Have a giant wall in my loft covered with pieces...have spent way too much money then I should comfortably admit. I also used to collect adidas sneakers, but I've managed to break myself of that habit. Oh, and wine...have about 150 bottles of wine here too. 

So there you go, I drink wine in my vintage adidas and stare at my walls, while using my expensive Japanese knives to make dinner. :doublethumbsup:


----------



## foody518

Jcookgurl said:


> I collect street art. Have a giant wall in my loft covered with pieces...have spent way too much money then I should comfortably admit. I also used to collect adidas sneakers, but I've managed to break myself of that habit. Oh, and wine...have about 150 bottles of wine here too.
> 
> So there you go, I drink wine in my vintage adidas and stare at my walls, while using my expensive Japanese knives to make dinner. :doublethumbsup:



Nice combo! Though my first mental image of 'wine in my vintage adidas' was probably not what you actually meant...


----------



## Matus

First Jon got me hooked on CIEMs (which I have on order now) and now another friend of mine is trying me to pull down the rabbit hole of vintage HiFi (there I am still resisting), so we shall see how long knifemaking will keep the leed.


----------



## mauichef

We've always been collectors. Cameras, Jim Beam bottles, American muscle cars, Art Books, Automotive Books. Just loved driving around the country finding cool stuff.

Now we have scaled back to Hifi and music (vinyl)
About 10,000 albums and a monster stereo.
Krell EVO 202 pre, 402e power, 505 SACD. SME 20/12 turntable, Soundsmith Strain Gauge cartridge , Revel Ultima Salon 2 speakers. Stupid priced cables!

Fortunately I have a very understanding wife who loves knives...and earrings!!!!!


----------



## Anton

mauichef said:


> We've always been collectors. Cameras, Jim Beam bottles, American muscle cars, Art Books, Automotive Books. Just loved driving around the country finding cool stuff.
> 
> Now we have scaled back to Hifi and music (vinyl)
> About 10,000 albums and a monster stereo.
> Krell EVO 202 pre, 402e power, 505 SACD. SME 20/12 turntable, Soundsmith Strain Gauge cartridge , Revel Ultima Salon 2 speakers. Stupid priced cables!
> 
> Fortunately I have a very understanding wife who loves knives...and earrings!!!!!



that's some serious hifi stuff, the Krell's alone is worthy of cloud 9 status.


----------



## Jcookgurl

foody518 said:


> Nice combo! Though my first mental image of 'wine in my vintage adidas' was probably not what you actually meant...




No! Just some dumb wording on my part!


----------



## StonedEdge

Definitely fishing/boating and high end audio for me! I hate having hobbies haha


----------



## Badgertooth

Jcookgurl said:


> I collect street art. Have a giant wall in my loft covered with pieces...have spent way too much money then I should comfortably admit. I also used to collect adidas sneakers, but I've managed to break myself of that habit. Oh, and wine...have about 150 bottles of wine here too.
> 
> So there you go, I drink wine in my vintage adidas and stare at my walls, while using my expensive Japanese knives to make dinner. :doublethumbsup:



A bajillion points for this


----------



## Bodine

Mucho Bocho said:


> Bodine, that's a ridiculous fish. Your dad must have been proud! What gear did you use to get catch it? Once I started tying braid right to the hook, I could never go back to mono or even top-shot mono.



The yellowfin dad caught was with a Shimano 50W, bent butt , stand up gear. 140# +or-, he was 75 at the time, really proud of him for
doing it all on his own. We hammered them that morning, 1100#s by noon between the three of us.
The blue is in the 6-700# class, Shimano 80W and a fighting chair.


----------



## malexthekid

BoomVang said:


> Boating. As the saying goes, it's a hole in the water you dump money into.
> 
> I was fairly active into watches. Have sold most over the last couple year but still have 3.
> 
> I've got about a hundred bottles of wine in the cellar but most are on the mid- or lower end of the price spectrum. Still it adds up so that probably qualifies.



One hundred? That is just stocking up for a few months... I think I am about to or have just cracked the 400 bottle mark. Need to update my SS


----------



## Noah

This about sums it up. 

Still in the process of setting things up, building tools and skills. 

It certainly claims my spare cash and attention.

Loving it though!


----------



## ashy2classy

mauichef said:


> We've always been collectors. Cameras, Jim Beam bottles, American muscle cars, Art Books, Automotive Books. Just loved driving around the country finding cool stuff.
> 
> Now we have scaled back to Hifi and music (vinyl)
> About 10,000 albums and a monster stereo.
> Krell EVO 202 pre, 402e power, 505 SACD. SME 20/12 turntable, Soundsmith Strain Gauge cartridge , Revel Ultima Salon 2 speakers. Stupid priced cables!
> 
> Fortunately I have a very understanding wife who loves knives...and earrings!!!!!



Wowsa! Post a pic or two if you can. Setting up a proper system for vinyl is intense. Looks like you've got that covered! ;o)


----------



## mauichef

ash2classy said:


> Wowsa! Post a pic or two if you can. Setting up a proper system for vinyl is intense. Looks like you've got that covered! ;o)



The table sits on a high tech Finite Elemente Pagode wall shelf. It basically isolates the whole shebang from the rest of the room. 2 hard ball bearings touching a flat plate are the only contact points between it and the wall. Amazing design and perfectly isolated.
Setting the table up is a long job but worth it when the gear is so sensitive to changes. I use a USB microscope, test records etc for the critical angles. It did help to have Peter Lederman, The Soundsmith SG cartridge designer/builder, stay at our house


----------



## ashy2classy

^^


----------



## Mucho Bocho

All that fuss about equipment isolation and you have windows in your listening room? Hum.


----------



## Lars

Looks likely to give some nasty reflections..

Lars


----------



## mauichef

Sounds pretty good to me


----------



## Lars

That says nothing about the room 

Kidding - as long as you enjoy listening it's all good..

Lars


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Given the concern for audio gear, and installation, I'd wager it sounds pretty good too. 

However, room acoustics are probably the biggest bang for the buck to improve listenability of anyone's setup. There's lots of different ways to achieve a balanced room that both lively and flat at the same time. 

Given that this room has both hardwood floors, hard walls and glass windows. Id conject to say the room is very fast and lively. Bebop probly sounds absolutely lovely.

Whats the manufacturer of the speakers?

I've fallen love with Magico, but I don't have the cash to to reawaken that hobby.

http://magico.net/product/ultimate.php


----------



## WildBoar

Part of the enjoyment of listening is the environment. Some like it dark(ish), and are happy down in the basement. For me, I would say "screw you" to proper room setup and enjoy listening while looking out through my large glass windows over Maui. That would make anything sound better then listening in the DC area :cool2:


----------



## DamageInc

Just turned back into watches.


----------



## mauichef

Lars said:


> That says nothing about the room
> 
> Kidding - as long as you enjoy listening it's all good..
> 
> Lars



Hi Lars.
But the photo says nothing either. It was staged like this for a shot I took years ago, when i first got my speakers.
Yes the room is lively but you would be surprised how controlled it is too. Very high ceilings. 
The speakers are positioned far into the room which is very large hexagon. Lots of wall hangings, soft furniture and rugs.
Perfect...maybe not.
Best of a situation...yes. I've spent hours and hours working it.
I also sit very close to the speakers, about 8 feet from the baffles, when I'm doing critical listening.
The photo makes it look much worse than it is...it really does sound bloody good


----------



## mauichef

Mucho Bocho said:


> Given the concern for audio gear, and installation, I'd wager it sounds pretty good too.
> 
> However, room acoustics are probably the biggest bang for the buck to improve listenability of anyone's setup. There's lots of different ways to achieve a balanced room that both lively and flat at the same time.
> 
> Given that this room has both hardwood floors, hard walls and glass windows. Id conject to say the room is very fast and lively. Bebop probly sounds absolutely lovely.
> 
> Whats the manufacturer of the speakers?
> 
> I've fallen love with Magico, but I don't have the cash to to reawaken that hobby.
> 
> http://magico.net/product/ultimate.php



So very true Mucho. But like I said to Lars...you would be surprised how un-lively the room is.
Most music types sound pretty good..it really doesn't favor stuff. I'm no Hip Hop, grunge or bass heavy fan which would sound pretty nasty here.
Vocals and small jazz/rock ensembles are like they are in the room with you. It is scary good. 
Large bands and orchestras need volume and they are a bit diffused if I'm getting hyper critical. But they still have pace and the tonal balance is really good too.

Room acoustics are certainly a black art! But I'm pretty happy with my set up considering the compromises we have to make if there is no dedicated listening room available...or wanted.
I work every day on my dining table in that large space and can listen to this system all day. So I think the trade offs are well worth it.

The speakers are Revel Ultima Salon 2 speakers.
Rated as among the best in Stereophile a few years ago by Atkinson and Fremmer.

I was a B+W 801 user prior to the revelation.
Yes, I also think Magicos are magical.
But I managed to steal the Revels otherwise I too would looking in from the outside!


----------



## mauichef

WildBoar said:


> Part of the enjoyment of listening is the environment. Some like it dark(ish), and are happy down in the basement. For me, I would say "screw you" to proper room setup and enjoy listening while looking out through my large glass windows over Maui. That would make anything sound better then listening in the DC area :cool2:



Hahahaha That's funny WidBoar......And that is exactly what I am doing right now....without the screw you bit 

But seriously...it's fine for people to notice and comment on these things. I have seen some HUGE money blown on systems that should never have happened. A low or mid priced system correctly set up can blow away a big buck one if it is mismatched or badly installed.
That is why i spent money and time on the room treatments and equipment foundations. They really make a difference when used correctly and appropriately.

And a REALLY good record cleaner!

Aloha!


----------



## Mucho Bocho

WildBoar said:


> Part of the enjoyment of listening is the environment. Some like it dark(ish), and are happy down in the basement. For me, I would say "screw you" to proper room setup and enjoy listening while looking out through my large glass windows over Maui. That would make anything sound better then listening in the DC area :cool2:




Keep in mind, this coming from a guy with full sized reference Dali speakers matched with Bryston monoblocks that haven't been fired up in years, at least two years that I know of. His coffee makers works well though, even though I don't drink espresso.


----------



## WildBoar

Bryston is a stereo amp, and was sent off to their factory for an overhaul last summer and brought to newer specs (it is ~25 years old). Speakers are Von Schweikerts. So :nunchucks:

Preamp is down though -- been trying to get a new set of tubes from a shop in CA, but that has gone nowhere in 2 months. Going to cut bait next week and get a set of different tubes either from the original manufacturer or from a different shop. The wife has been moving her office to the den, so the stereo system should be migrating up to the family room later this year where it should get some use again. Luca is 4, and it is high time he learned how to play the air guitar to AC/DC :biggrin:


----------



## Mucho Bocho

WildBoar said:


> Bryston is a stereo amp, and was sent off to their factory for an overhaul last summer and brought to newer specs (it is ~25 years old). Speakers are Von Schweikerts. So :nunchucks:
> 
> Preamp is down though -- been trying to get a new set of tubes from a shop in CA, but that has gone nowhere in 2 months. Going to cut bait next week and get a set of different tubes either from the original manufacturer or from a different shop. The wife has been moving her office to the den, so the stereo system should be migrating up to the family room later this year where it should get some use again. Luca is 4, and it is high time he learned how to play the air guitar to AC/DC :biggrin:



Good to see you're making progress. Maybe we'll have something to listen to at the ECG this year. I'll bring my moms Barry Manilow vinyl LP, I know its one of your favs. 

How's it go...

Oh Mandy well,
You came and you gave without taking,
But I sent you away.
Oh, Mandy well,
Kissed me and stopped me from shaking,
And I need you today.
Oh, Mandy!


----------



## DamageInc

Just FYI, if anyone is eyeing Danish speakers, Audiovector SR6 are pretty dope out of some Mark Levinson monoblocks.


----------



## StonedEdge

What do you audiophiles rock in terms of cans? Please no one say Beats by Dre lol


----------



## DamageInc

For headphones I'm on Audeze LCD-2 and Denon AH-D7100 out of a Schiit Lyr amp / Modi multibit DAC combo.


----------



## StonedEdge

I'm personally glued to a computer to listen to music (allbeit hi res audio). Huge fan of Shure SRH1540 closed backs plugged into either an AudioQuest DAC or a FIIO. Sounds is a little too analytic/cold but completely passable for a scrutinized listen of my fave stuff.


----------



## StonedEdge

DamageInc said:


> For headphones I'm on Audeze LCD-2 and Denon AH-D7100 out of a Schiit Lyr amp / Modi multibit DAC combo.



Do I remember correctly that the LCD-2's are open back?


----------



## DamageInc

StonedEdge said:


> Do I remember correctly that the LCD-2's are open back?



Yup. Open back planar magnetic headphones.



StonedEdge said:


> I'm personally glued to a computer to listen to music (allbeit hi res audio). Huge fan of Shure SRH1540 closed backs plugged into either an AudioQuest DAC or a FIIO. Sounds is a little too analytic/cold but completely passable for a scrutinized listen of my fave stuff.



95% of the music I listen to is lossless out of my PC, both over speakers and headphones. I don't see the need for a dedicated CD player really.


----------



## StonedEdge

DamageInc said:


> Yup. Open back planar magnetic headphones.
> 
> 
> 
> 95% of the music I listen to is lossless out of my PC, both over speakers and headphones. I don't see the need for a dedicated CD player really.



CDs stink......Lossless, vinyl or bust IMO. 

I think my next forray into high end cans will be of the open-back variety. Although which brand I've no clue...Must say I'm thoroughly impressed with the Shure sound but trying something new is always fun...Anyone have any reviews or experiences with the new electrostatic driver technology all the big makers seem to be rolling out now?


----------



## DamageInc

CD's don't stink. There is absolutely nothing wrong with a well-mastered CD at all. Go listen to The Raven that Refused to Sing or Hand. Cannot. Erase. on CD and tell me those CD's stink. Sure they are 16 bit (which doesn't matter too much) and 44100hz, but those specs matter far less than how much care was taken into skillfully mastering it.

Regarding electrostatic headphones, if you don't like the "cold" sound, keep away. You will also need a dedicated amp that won't work with non-electrostatic headphones without a converter box.


----------



## StonedEdge

DamageInc said:


> CD's don't stink. There is absolutely nothing wrong with a well-mastered CD at all. Go listen to The Raven that Refused to Sing or Hand. Cannot. Erase. on CD and tell me those CD's stink. Sure they are 16 bit (which doesn't matter too much) and 44100hz, but those specs matter far less than how much care was taken into skillfully mastering it.
> 
> Regarding electrostatic headphones, if you don't like the "cold" sound, keep away. You will also need a dedicated amp that won't work with non-electrostatic headphones without a converter box.



And here I was under the impression that electrostatic drivers would give "warmth"...Good to know for sure.

Let me re-phrase that; most CDs are mastered poorly and have a high sound floor as well as what to me seems like compression of some sort or loss of low and high end of the sound spectrum. Although my opinion is highly biased as I'm only set up to listen to digital audio files with great accuracy...CDs not so much. Maybe if I actually listened to a well mastered, well recorded CD from a decent CD player/amp/speaker combo?

Edit: FWIW I totally agree that some listeners get too caught up on bit depth and things like that when judging the quality of a given recording.


----------



## DamageInc

I can tell you right now that Steven Wilson's Hand. Cannot Erase. album in 16/44.1 will sound infinitely better than Metallica's Death Magnetic in 24/96. Quality mastering is so much more important than bit-depth it's just ridiculous.

You don't need a CD player to hear a CD. Just rip it to your PC into WAV or FLAC with a program that utilizes AccurateRip afterchecking. Any well mastered recording will sound good regardless if on vinyl or CD or FLAC lossless. I have a Jennifer Warnes' Famous Blue Raincoat on CD and it sounds so much better than many of the vinyl records I own.

I do agree that most CD's are mastered poorly, that's just most music nowadays. Not a fault with the CD. No reason to blame the medium. Vinyl usually sounds good because most of the time the people who put out music in that format care about the sound quality and therefore have a done a decent job engineering and mastering the damn thing.


----------



## Lars

I'm pro audio, so gotta hate on audiophiles :viking:

And though I agree that 16 bit sounds fine it's always a bummer when a 24 bit mix gets turned into a 16 bit cd master.

Acoustics is no magic, it's just science and craft, like cooking or knife making..

Lars


----------



## DamageInc

If there is one thing I hate regarding music and gear, it's when audio is treated as witchcraft instead of science.

Still, I stand by what I said about CD's being fine. Sure, 24/96 is nice, but not always practical.


----------



## Lars

StonedEdge said:


> Let me re-phrase that; most CDs are mastered poorly and have a high sound floor as well as what to me seems like compression of some sort or loss of low and high end of the sound spectrum.



Compression is mainly used to shape the sound. What destroyes the material is limiting and clipping. The culture changed around year 2000, before it was much more common to find great sounding cd's.

Lars


----------



## Lars

DamageInc said:


> If there is one thing I hate regarding music and gear, it's when audio is treated as witchcraft instead of science.
> 
> Still, I stand by what I said about CD's being fine. Sure, 24/96 is nice, but not always practical.



Storage is cheap. Mp3's are practical..

Lars


----------



## DamageInc

Practical I meant regarding that every nice stereo system isn't always set up to a PC with high resolution audio, whereas most are connected to a CD player at the least. I personally have a 10TB storage system, so it's not a space issue for me.


----------



## StonedEdge

Lars said:


> Storage is cheap. Mp3's are practical..
> 
> Lars



They are indeed practical but with an MP3 you're losing a lot of detail.


----------



## Lars

StonedEdge said:


> They are indeed practical but with an MP3 you're losing a lot of detail.



Sure, but when you are listening to the speakers in your laptop it doesn't really matter?

Lars


----------



## DamageInc

Who ever said that was what they were doing?


----------



## StonedEdge

Lars said:


> Sure, but when you are listening to the speakers in your laptop it doesn't really matter?
> 
> Lars



In that case hell no...If the audio source is so-so and the hardware playing it is also so-so it definitely does not matter.


----------



## Lars

Thats what I'm saying. If thats the case mp3's are super practical. If you are in a great room listening on nice equipment 24 bit is practical as well..

Lars


----------



## DamageInc

There is a difference between practical and preferable. I'd prefer to listen solely to 24/192 but it's not always practical depending on the situation.

Still, hardware is more important any day of the week, as is mastering. That was just my original point. The rest is just for the final few percent.


----------



## Lars

Material is most important, always..

Lars


----------



## mauichef

StonedEdge said:


> CDs stink......Lossless, vinyl or bust IMO.



Sorry but I could not disagree more.
Well made CD's and SACD's played on a good system can sound bloody amazing.
I am surprised sometimes at how good they are. Not like vinyl of course but the music shines through regardless.
Some of the recent Decca and Mercury Living sets are amazing. As are many new releases that have been recorded and mastered with care. 

As for downloads...don't get me started!


----------



## Lars

I'd take Beatles on a cassette walkman over Metalica on a reference system any day!

Lars


----------



## mauichef

Lars said:


> I'd take Beatles on a cassette walkman over Metalica on a reference system any day!
> 
> Lars



Amen to that!
It's ALL about the music.


----------



## WildBoar

eh, I like Metallica's music better then the Beetle's music :viking:


----------



## Lars

I think of Metallica more as satire than music :doublethumbsup:

Lars


----------



## ashy2classy

Gonna shake the tree again...do you guys use DACs when listening from a PC or digital files? Purchased some multibit DACs from Schiit last year in combination with Asus Xonar Essence STX soundcards and they sound pretty damn good with my NAD 316Bee and Dali Zensor 1s. I know it's not ultra hifi but it sounds much better than your basic desktop setup. Whether you buy into the whole DAC idea, I definitely notice an improvement with them inline.


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Indeed play Filmore East from Allmans on DVD Audio on seven independently amplified channels at 88dB. I swear I could hear Butch sweating. Talk about stage presence. Bet that would sound incredible in your setup Mauichef


----------



## StonedEdge

ashy2classy said:


> Gonna shake the tree again...do you guys use DACs when listening from a PC or digital files? Purchased some multibit DACs from Schiit last year in combination with Asus Xonar Essence STX soundcards and they sound pretty damn good with my NAD 316Bee and Dali Zensor 1s. I know it's not ultra hifi but it sounds much better than your basic desktop setup. Whether you buy into the whole DAC idea, I definitely notice an improvement with them inline.



The one I use most often, out of pure convenience is a DAC and headphone amp in the form of a USB key with a 3.5mm jack . It overrides the computer's sound card and clock while drawing a little more power from the machine to drive the phones speakers. I notice a much wider soundstage and clearer highs on all of my ear and headphones when using it.

I also run an audio cable from my laptop with the DAC into a tube amp and then finally out some paradigm atom bookshelf speakers with really good results (anyone looking for some nice Canadian made speakers should consider checking out Paradigm IMO)


----------



## mauichef

ashy2classy said:


> Gonna shake the tree again...do you guys use DACs when listening from a PC or digital files? Purchased some multibit DACs from Schiit last year in combination with Asus Xonar Essence STX soundcards and they sound pretty damn good with my NAD 316Bee and Dali Zensor 1s. I know it's not ultra hifi but it sounds much better than your basic desktop setup. Whether you buy into the whole DAC idea, I definitely notice an improvement with them inline.



I think it's fair to say that pretty much any outboard DAC is going to sound better than the computer DAC or sound card.
There are some downright amazing little DAC's out there right now. Many at basement prices.

I have a Squeezebox Touch which accesses all my computer music wirelessly attached to a nice budget DAC by Wyred 4 Sound.
AudioQuest, Schiit, Chord, Music Fidelity, all make great low priced DAC's that are a good addition to a computer audio set up.


----------



## Lars

Yeah, any digital medium needs a DAC. CD players have them too.

+1 mauichef - just about any current DAC is gonna sound really good. The development over the last 10-15 years is just amazing really. Even the DAC in my Airport Express wifi router sound totally fine if you don't run it too hot..

I remenber when I got into recording music in the 90's, getting clean non distorted audio was a real challenge. These days it is the complete opposite. You need the gear you use to add some dirt if you want the audio to have some character.

Lars


----------



## Matus

A friend of mine is pulling me down the rabbit hole of vintage HiFi. I see a pair of JBL L220 and a Revox 250 in my future a couple od years from now


----------



## DamageInc

Speaking of vintage audio, I just got my hands on a Seiki RX-2000 turntable with original RY-2200 motor, SME III S tonearm and Ortofon MC 20 Super pickup. No vacuum pump, but I didn't want that anyway.

Can't wait to get it kickin'.


----------



## mauichef

DamageInc said:


> Speaking of vintage audio, I just got my hands on a Seiki RX-2000 turntable with original RY-2200 motor, SME III S tonearm and Ortofon MC 20 Super pickup. No vacuum pump, but I didn't want that anyway.
> 
> Can't wait to get it kickin'.



DUDE!!!!!!
Those things rock. Love the SME/MC20 combo too. Lucky man


----------



## panda

I love jbl speakers both old and new. Gonna be spinning some.daft punk?


----------



## Keith Sinclair

panda said:


> I love jbl speakers both old and new. Gonna be spinning some.daft punk?



Syn. music sounds great on a good set of tower speakers like my psb's. :shocked3:


----------



## Matus

I have JBL L220 on my wishlist


----------



## Bromo33333

mauichef said:


> I think it's fair to say that pretty much any outboard DAC is going to sound better than the computer DAC or sound card.
> There are some downright amazing little DAC's out there right now. Many at basement prices.
> 
> I have a Squeezebox Touch which accesses all my computer music wirelessly attached to a nice budget DAC by Wyred 4 Sound.
> AudioQuest, Schiit, Chord, Music Fidelity, all make great low priced DAC's that are a good addition to a computer audio set up.



+1

The Squeezebox Touch (RIP) is a great little device. I was disappointed when Logitech discontinued it! I currently use mine with a server program called "Roon" that really gets the most out of that baby - even better than its native server.

Both Sonos and Bluesound offer equivalent devices if you don't use the high sample rate music that's available. This segment is growing like crazy!


----------



## ashy2classy

Bromo33333 said:


> +1
> 
> The Squeezebox Touch (RIP) is a great little device. I was disappointed when Logitech discontinued it! I currently use mine with a server program called "Roon" that really gets the most out of that baby - even better than its native server.
> 
> Both Sonos and Bluesound offer equivalent devices if you don't use the high sample rate music that's available. This segment is growing like crazy!



I've seen a lot of systems running Roon. Never took the time to set it up, myself. Been thinking about a Sonos modified by W4S but the price is pretty high. I really like the Auralic Aries Mini but they're not developing an app outside of Apple OS and it's been slow.


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Bromo33333 said:


> +1
> 
> The Squeezebox Touch (RIP) is a great little device. I was disappointed when Logitech discontinued it! I currently use mine with a server program called "Roon" that really gets the most out of that baby - even better than its native server.
> 
> Both Sonos and Bluesound offer equivalent devices if you don't use the high sample rate music that's available. This segment is growing like crazy!



I've got an Elpac symmetrical power supply fir the Squeezebox if interested.


----------



## DSChief

Just about anything will be better than the onboard MB. audio. However, an ext. DAC still has to be a part of a 
coherent system. If you run the DAC output into a pair of 6" tall PC speakers powered by a wall puck you will still have
crap sound. The package I'm running is not Audiophile grade but is good enough for my 66 yr..old ears

HT Omega Claro Halo : The output stage Op-Amps are swap-able for end user tuneing
the card feeds a Audio Source AMP One-A via Tara Labs Patch Cables
The speakers are Infinity Primus 162's

Playing something like Wagner's Ride of The Valkyrie in a 12x14 office will make you teeth vibrate


----------



## mauichef

Mucho Bocho said:


> I've got an Elpac symmetrical power supply fir the Squeezebox if interested.



Did it make any difference? I have read several posts about it and it seems to be a mixed bag of yes I hear it, no I don't.

I use a Wyred4Sound uDAC with Remedy reclocker as my DAC. Makes a huge difference. It transforms the already not bad SB Touch into a genuine HiFi component.
I am amazed at the difference.

I need to check out Roon I guess.

Aashy2classy...have you seen the new Oppo streamer? That thing looks dope and if it up to their BR player standards will probably be a game changer!


----------



## mauichef

ashy2classy said:


> I've seen a lot of systems running Roon. Never took the time to set it up, myself. Been thinking about a Sonos modified by W4S but the price is pretty high. I really like the Auralic Aries Mini but they're not developing an app outside of Apple OS and it's been slow.



I had not heard about Roon until now. Just checked it out and I don't think it's for me...especially at the price. I can't say I like Squeezeplayer much but at least it's free. $500 seems a bit steep for music player software.
I do wish there was a better software solution for my SB Touch however.


----------



## panda

Pro audio is the way to go. Dac with built in pre, direct connect through xlr to powered monitors. I run an old setup but seriously good fidelity. Mytek stero96 feeding jbl 6325 via mogami cables. Only improvement I would consider is a better usb-spdif conversion as I'm using a cheap Roland unit.


----------



## WildBoar

Mucho Bocho said:


> Keep in mind, this coming from a guy with full sized reference Dali speakers matched with Bryston monoblocks that haven't been fired up in years, at least two years that I know of. His coffee makers works well though, even though I don't drink espresso.





WildBoar said:


> Bryston is a stereo amp, and was sent off to their factory for an overhaul last summer and brought to newer specs (it is ~25 years old). Speakers are Von Schweikerts. So :nunchucks:
> 
> Preamp is down though -- been trying to get a new set of tubes from a shop in CA, but that has gone nowhere in 2 months. Going to cut bait next week and get a set of different tubes either from the original manufacturer or from a different shop. The wife has been moving her office to the den, so the stereo system should be migrating up to the family room later this year where it should get some use again. Luca is 4, and it is high time he learned how to play the air guitar to AC/DC :biggrin:


Well relocated the system to the family room, but it looks like I am now in the market for a new/ used preamp. The manufacturer recommended I do not throw money into, as it needs repair + tubes. Been scouring Audiogon, craigslist, etc. the last couple of days. I think I want to stick with a tube preamp, but may opt for a solid state preamp w/ built-in DAC as a short-term solution.


----------



## panda

dave - https://www.audiogon.com/listings/t...-puck-remote-2017-04-21-preamplifiers-l7b-1l1


----------



## WildBoar

panda said:


> dave - https://www.audiogon.com/listings/t...-puck-remote-2017-04-21-preamplifiers-l7b-1l1


Yeah, I looked at this ad earlier today. The two photos are 'stock photos', so it's putting a bit of faith in the seller. Since they are in canada, seems like it could be difficult if there is an issue and it has to go bak.

I've always been a fan of Sonic Frontiers, though.


----------



## WildBoar

Decided to try a handbuilt preamp from Don Sachs. To me, it's similar to buying a knife from custom knifemaker instead of a mass-market knife. There is about an 8 week build time, so it's actually faster then a lot of knifemakers  I wish I could have it by the ECG, but looks like it won't likely arrive until a month later. i am definitely looking forward to hearing music from a decent system again, as it has been quite a while.


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Nice Job Dave. Porsche next?


----------



## WildBoar

That's taking an, er, backseat again. I need a new set of track wheels and tires (due to theft out of my carport), new harnesses and a new helmet in addition to just getting it back together. I was planning on being ready by the end of July, but now we have family plans for the track weekend in August. So I really do not need it to be ready before the end of October.

Luca is just getting to the point now where he can occupy himself, so that will help later in the summer when I need to be out working on the car. The wife takes/ teaches classes on both Saturday and Sunday, so I have to be watching Luca while I am working.


----------



## panda

Nah he wants a s2k &#128512;


----------



## mhpr262

I spend wayyy too much money on RC stuff ... both cars and planes. Last year, when I discovered the wealth of great used RC stuff to be had on the German version of craigslist I spent over 2000 on planes and cars and the various stuff required to keep them running. It's quite incredible how much money one can sink into this hobby. But I live a very frugal life otherwise - no expensive holidays, no eating out, no nice clothes, no drinking, I drive a base version 2009 Fiat Panda, so I have enough left over to afford the hobby. Only problem is the space in my basement is running out.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

just picked up a Triumph Adventure/touring bike. things are gonna go crazy now.


----------



## 99Limited

I recently fell into the rabbit hole of collecting vintage Gillette DE razors. Started out modest enough, but that only lasted a week or two. :whistling: Now I'm up to 40 razors and counting. Then some of the presentation cases are missing the period correct razor blades/blade banks so I have to track them down.


----------



## ThEoRy

So, this just happened.


----------



## StonedEdge

Dooooooooope


----------



## 99Limited

ThEoRy said:


> So, this just happened.



So, did you just wake up this morning and POOF, there it was. :doublethumbsup:


----------



## ThEoRy

Actually they dropped it off at my job. :gun1:


----------



## DamageInc

Another addition to the audio mania.







Probably gonna unload a knife or two if I decide to keep them.


----------



## Lars

Am always skeptical about claims like a "wider stereo field", as if the normal(and correct) width is "too narrow".
However, can't remember ever coming across a pair of headphones with wooden housings, so that seems quite interesting.
Hope you will report back how they fare. For the money they better sound really effing nice. 

Lars


----------



## DamageInc

Well some cheap headphones make the sound seem very compact with close to no separation between instruments. Others make the music very spacious. The old and new Denon headphones have wooden cups, as do some Audeze models. I don't think it affects the sound much at all, but it sure looks nice.

Regarding the sound quality, it's going to be a definite upgrade from my LCD-2, which are going on sale.

Fostex makes some really beautiful cups with urushi lacquer and platinum foil logo finish.
[video=youtube;NtKXGbsA94E]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NtKXGbsA94E[/video]


----------



## WildBoar

Interesting. Here in the US Fostex isn't exactly thought of as an upscale brand. It is good to see they are at the high end as well, as that likely helps keep improving the stuff we typically see here.


----------



## Lars

When I got my first gig as a recording engineer in the late 90's, the studio was running two synced up Fostex 1/2 inch 16 track tape machines and even though they were pretty cheap compared to the 1 inch 24 track machines the big boys were running they sounded really good. So I have some positive nostalgia regarding Fostex.

Lars


----------



## DamageInc

Fostex were the OEM producer of Denon's original AH-D series of headphones. If you are talking about Japanese high-end personal audio, Stax and Fostex are at the top of the list.

Fostex is of course a branch of Foster Electric Company and they do all kinds of stuff.


----------



## panda

my current fones are fostex t50rp mk3, theyre quite good. do they make a higher end studio one? as in pro audio marketed ones, not audiophile like that lacquered crap that just drives up the price for no good reason.


----------



## WildBoar

panda said:


> my current fones are fostex t50rp mk3, theyre quite good. do they make a higher end studio one? as in pro audio marketed ones, not audiophile like that lacquered crap that just drives up the price for no good reason.


Ah, you want something from the Fostex Murry Carter line of 'phones!


----------



## panda

no i want the fostex masamoto honyaki line


----------



## DamageInc

Yeah, with them sitting on my head right now, they really are pieces of crap, I do certainly agree.


----------



## Rob_Sutherland

DamageInc said:


> Well some cheap headphones make the sound seem very compact with close to no separation between instruments. Others make the music very spacious. The old and new Denon headphones have wooden cups, as do some Audeze models. I don't think it affects the sound much at all, but it sure looks nice.
> 
> Regarding the sound quality, it's going to be a definite upgrade from my LCD-2, which are going on sale.
> 
> Fostex makes some really beautiful cups with urushi lacquer and platinum foil logo finish.
> [video=youtube;NtKXGbsA94E]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NtKXGbsA94E[/video]



I bought a pair of Meze Classics 99 which are wood cups and gorgeous. A lot of sound for the money as well.


----------



## Rob_Sutherland

Other than that I spend way too much on wine. A lot of Champagne, Loire, Rhone and Cali. Ethnographic art, mostly South Pacific war clubs and African masks. Watches but there I'm only looking for 2-3 more and the collection is done, it's just the last ones are the most expensive and I don't really want to sell any of the others...


----------



## MaggieG

Rehabbing vintage collectible sewing machines. Currently @15. Most were relatively filthy and frozen w old, dried out grease and missing parts or attachments when I got them. Each one is now complete and sewing beautifully. They all have at least a full set of the original attachments or an aftermarket one or two when the originals were impossible to find. Often, original attachments came close to or exceeded the cost of the non-functional machine w no attachments. I'm very pleased because I learned to repair or rebuild by scouring the forums and collecting and reading old service manuals /repair books. This was necessitated by sloppy repairs by repair shops or they said the machines were worthless while they had crack dream prices on the ones they had in their windows. Gives me hope I can learn to sharpen knives.


----------



## crockerculinary

eating out and cocktails are the worst of it. i refuse to feel bad about it, but im trying to get better about cooking at home, and drinking fewer cocktails, but there is so much still to taste!


----------



## oval99

Don't really have an expensive hobby per se, but I have a few that add up to be cumulatively expensive if I don't keep a check on them. That mostly means I buy a lot of music and DVDs/Blu-Rays/Kitchen stuff. I'm constantly asking myself: "Do I REALLY need this?" Probably not. But then I buy it anyway:bashhead:


----------



## mille162

Just finished our video from my last phototrip to South Africa. Shot with combo of Canon 5d mkiv, Sony A7rII, Gopro Hero 5, DJI Osmo and DJI Drone...may not necessarily safe for viewing at work depending on coworkers feelings on bikini shots, lol

https://youtu.be/uPoTwTz-bMI


----------



## FoRdLaz

mille162 said:


> Just finished our video from my last phototrip to South Africa. Shot with combo of Canon 5d mkiv, Sony A7rII, Gopro Hero 5, DJI Osmo and DJI Drone...may not necessarily safe for viewing at work depending on coworkers feelings on bikini shots, lol
> 
> https://youtu.be/uPoTwTz-bMI



Awesome vid!! Looks like you guys had a fantastic time here! Not too blessed by the weather though! We usually have a lot more sunshine!! Which lodge did you go too? Looks like Kruger?


----------



## mille162

FoRdLaz said:


> Awesome vid!! Looks like you guys had a fantastic time here! Not too blessed by the weather though! We usually have a lot more sunshine!! Which lodge did you go too? Looks like Kruger?



We were there Feb '17 and it was record rainfall...roads washed away and stuff. We were in Johannesburg area, started at Ukutula Lodge and after spending 2 nights there discovered they were really raising the lions for hunts and for circus/zoos. We left the next day and ended up spending a week at Cradle Moon Lodge (Cradle of Man area) and the owner Andy couldn't have been any nicer or more hospitable. He has a lodge and a bunch of land in Kruger but we didn't have time to go out this trip. Looking to go back in May and will def. be going to Kruger as well as spending more time in Capetown.

With this trip (the models and guest photos paid to attend), my "expensive hobby" of photography gear actually paid for itself and has now transitioned to "unprofitable side-business" lol.


----------



## Nelson_Baboon

would rebel against calling it a 'hobby', which can mean narrowly that you don't make money from it, but usually that you're not serious about it. But serious money suck....


----------



## Nelson_Baboon

Rob_Sutherland said:


> I bought a pair of Meze Classics 99 which are wood cups and gorgeous. A lot of sound for the money as well.



Love good headphones. Have a bunch. spent silly money on them last year after becoming resigned to the fact that in this city apt, I can't play loudly at all with my speakers, and so I have to make my own music when listening to headphones, usually. Have some really nice Mr Speakers, and focal headphones among others. Great for both my own music, and great TV shows....


----------



## WildBoar

Which Focals do you have? I am looking at picking up something to replace some 30-year-old AKGs. Will be hooked up to an Oppo player that will decode stored digital music (HDD) and also want to play with streaming Tidal through my home desktop (likely using a Dragonfly as a DAC initially).


----------



## RonB

Wildlife photography is a real $$ sucker. For many years, my camera gear was worth more the the truck I drove... :rolleyes2:


----------



## Paraffin

RonB said:


> Wildlife photography is a real $$ sucker. For many years, my camera gear was worth more the the truck I drove... :rolleyes2:



That was me, early on. Did a few books on wildlife and nature in Central and South America. Then I got into advertising photography because nature wasn't paying the rent. At the peak of the biz, my lighting equipment was worth more than the cameras _and _the Chevy Suburban I drove around in. Serious location lighting is a money pit. What a rat race, and ad agencies are the worst clients to work for. Happily retired now.

Nice bear, btw! Wildlife shots take massive patience and time in the field, or sheer luck. And either way you have to be prepared.

My most expensive hobby used to be sailboats, but I can't afford that now. I play music and have some money tied up in instruments (guitars mostly, and my wife's piano), but nothing like the money sink of the boat hobby. You need to be either seriously wealthy, or else throw away everything else you care about and live on the boat.


----------



## Nelson_Baboon

WildBoar said:


> Which Focals do you have? I am looking at picking up something to replace some 30-year-old AKGs. Will be hooked up to an Oppo player that will decode stored digital music (HDD) and also want to play with streaming Tidal through my home desktop (likely using a Dragonfly as a DAC initially).



i'm embarassed to say that I have the Utopias. pretty amazing, actually.


----------



## panda

those look cool as hell. was it worth the 3 grand for you? yikes why embarrassed?
i'm still chugging along with fostex t50rp mk iii, used to be into fones but lost interest over the years as i rarely use them. previous favorite were alessandro ms-pro. still have headfone amp but its in storage as i just use the built in amp stage in my dac.

i'm not aware of any of the newer fones out there, if i were to pursue it again i'd probably look into audio technica ad2000


----------



## Nemo

I know its not quite audiophile level but I just bought some Sony WH-1000 M2s. Bluetooth but with the new LDAC bluetooth codec.

I was initially a little disappointed with the fuzzy baseline. I compared very carefully to my old wired Bose QCs and thought that I could actually be hearing the fuzziness in the MP3s. Tried a FLAC and it was much better. I'm now in the process of ripping everything interesting to FLAC. I guess I'll be wanting a pair of audiophile phones soon. Then a good amp. Then an aftermarket DSP.

Could get as exxie as kitchen knives....


----------



## DamageInc

Nelson_Baboon said:


> i'm embarassed to say that I have the Utopias. pretty amazing, actually.



Don't be embarrassed. I got the Fostex TH900 mk2 with a nice amp and dac setup plus a pair of seriously high end speakers. If you want the sound, you gotta pay the price.

Happy with the Utopias? I've yet to demo them.


----------



## StonedEdge

Shure SRH15xx line FTW, IMO


----------



## WildBoar

Nelson_Baboon said:


> i'm embarassed to say that I have the Utopias. pretty amazing, actually.


Nothing to be embarrassed about whatsoever. In my younger days (i.e., when I had time to sit and listen uninterrupted by a little kid) I would have considered trying those out. And also watching the kid drop a set of headphone onto the wood floor the other night kinda reinforced the need for me to be a bit cost-conscious on this. I just read the other night about the newest Focal model, which is a little less then half the cost of the Utopias -- those are on my radar if I can stay away from purchasing knives and watches for a couple months.


----------



## parbaked

I used to think yachting was my most expensive hobby. 
Then I realized it is all the loose women, attracted to yachting, that really drains the wallet...


----------



## mille162

WildBoar said:


> Nothing to be embarrassed about whatsoever. In my younger days (i.e., when I had time to sit and listen uninterrupted by a little kid) I would have considered trying those out. And also watching the kid drop a set of headphone onto the wood floor the other night kinda reinforced the need for me to be a bit cost-conscious on this. I just read the other night about the newest Focal model, which is a little less then half the cost of the Utopias -- those are on my radar if I can stay away from purchasing knives and watches for a couple months.



I went to my dealer to listen to the McIntosh MHP1000 ($2000) but they were way to bright and tinny. I ended up auditioning the Utopias ($4000), and the clear ($1500) and went back the next week when the got in the elear ($1000). Was offered the Utopias for around $2500, so price difference wasnt that bad. The sound performance was great, blow you away great. Didnt hear much of a difference between clear/elear but Utopia was marginally easier to listen to and larger soundstage. Im split however on the open design; some music I prefer it (bass heavy rock), but other, more delicate acoustic or mellow tracks sounded better with closed backs.

My hearing is pretty sensitive to highs. In speakers the Dynaudio Esostar softdome tweeters in my old Eggleston Rosas were the most amazing and easy to listen to highs Ive ever heard (irregardless of price). The Utopias had that softdome sound. The sound is def worth the cost (well, the $2500 sale price anyway).

At the end of the day, the Focal fit was just too heavy. I knew I was wearing huge cups and oversized headband. Even if I wasnt moving around at a desk, just sitting jn a chair listening, I was aware of them at all times. After 30 minutes, had to take them off as I felt like I was wearing a hat too long and ears felt hot and suffocated almost.

I was blown away by the Audioquest Nighthawk/Nightowl Carbon fit; that floating headband makes them wearable for hours on end and you actually forget youre wearing them. Audio performance was 95% of the Focal line initially, but after 30/45 min, they were actually easier to listen to. Sounstage is still large (just not as wide), low end present (just not as deep) and mid-range equally clear and fast without any lingering notes or muddiness. Given the ~$500 price point, it was a no brainer (went with closed back although I found the Nighthawk not as open and airy as the Focal open back design).

All were auditioned with stock supplied headphone cables. Used both internal McIntosh C50 headphone amp and short in-store initial audition using McIntosh MHA150 headphone amp (heard no real difference between those two but most likely due to store environment at the time). Critical listening done at home on C50 alone.

I primarily use when editing photos at home in the listening room/office and cant play the full stereo (wilson watt/puppy V/MC452/C50/MR78). Previous headphones were Bose QC35 and Futuresonic MG5 Pro monitors. I am using the C50 internal headphone amp so Im sure if you have a dedicated standalone headphone amp for it youll see more of a difference between the different models.


----------



## WildBoar

Thanks for the great info!

Utopias for $2500 was a great deal, as it would be hard to lose money on them when reselling. Knife equivalent would be getting a DT or Burke damascus gyuto for $1k.

I appreciate the Audioquest info, and your take on open- vs closed-back. Closed means less disturbance to others in the room, but loss of come 'air' is a compromise. Pretty much steers you to needing one each way, and you pick which one to listen to depending on the circumstance.


----------



## Matus

All this HiFi talk just reminds me that I would really love to drop a few k on some fine HiFi - my parents got (collaboration of me and some friends of mine) a pair of Infinity R80 (I know, tiny, but their living room is like 5 x 4 m if not a bit less), Casea Lynx (DAC for FLAC) and Casea Cassiopeia (Amp) + refurbished Sony PS-X 600 and man the clarity of the sound of that combination just blew my socks off. I would not mind the same setup just with R90. But alas - a unplanned purchase of a 2k beltgrinder means that I will have to wait on those R90 a little longer.


----------



## Lpn562

Mountain biking. Any mountain bikers here?


----------



## DamageInc

Lpn562 said:


> Mountain biking. Any mountain bikers here?



I have a mountain bike but it has never seen a mountain.


----------



## Nemo

Lpn562 said:


> Mountain biking. Any mountain bikers here?


Yup.

But currently unable to ride them due to an injury.

What are you riding?


----------



## Lpn562

Nemo said:


> Yup.
> 
> But currently unable to ride them due to an injury.
> 
> What are you riding?



I hear ya about the injuries. Hope you heal up soon to be able to ride again. Im on an Evil Uprising right now. Still on prehistoric 26 wheels. How about yourself?


----------



## Lpn562

DamageInc said:


> I have a mountain bike but it has never seen a mountain.



Its never too late!


----------



## Nemo

Lpn562 said:


> I hear ya about the injuries. Hope you heal up soon to be able to ride again. Im on an Evil Uprising right now. Still on prehistoric 26 wheels. How about yourself?


Thanks. It's been a stubborn injury so the Physio has banned me from hard effots and MTB for a few months. It's early winter here and I don't MTB much in winter as I have an aversion to wet trails (for trail conservation as well as drivetrain conservation reasons), so hopefully won't miss too much MTB.

Mostly ride a Trek Fuel 29er but still love my Pivot Mach5 and Scott Scale 26ers. I reckon the biggest differnce is in the dropper post, then the wheel diameter. I must say that Trek have nailed the geometry (especially the wheelbase, Which is shorter than the Pivot) for the 29er.


----------



## Lpn562

Nemo said:


> Thanks. It's been a stubborn injury so the Physio has banned me from hard effots and MTB for a few months. It's early winter here and I don't MTB much in winter as I have an aversion to wet trails (for trail conservation as well as drivetrain conservation reasons), so hopefully won't miss too much MTB.
> 
> Mostly ride a Trek Fuel 29er but still love my Pivot Mach5 and Scott Scale 26ers. I reckon the biggest differnce is in the dropper post, then the wheel diameter. I must say that Trek have nailed the geometry (especially the wheelbase, Which is shorter than the Pivot) for the 29er.



Ive ridden a Mach 5 and it was a really nice bike. 27.5 is all the rage now making 26 pretty much obsolete. Its optimal riding weather in California now but will be scorching out there in a month or so making the dirt dry rocky and loose where Im at. We often take trips to bike parks and take lifts up and Dh down, as often as possible. But nothing beats the feeling of climbing and riding back down on the local trails. I wish it would rain around here more often. But other SoCal residents probably beg to differ. Hope you heal well before your season starts Nemo!


----------



## panda

in my youth i loved mountain biking and creating new trails. problem was i would always pick dumb routes just for the challenge and have to bail out and end up breaking frames in half. so i always bought cheap used ones since theyre just gonna have to get replaced anyway.

one day would love to get a steel frame seven cycles bike.


----------



## Nemo

Lpn562 said:


> Ive ridden a Mach 5 and it was a really nice bike. 27.5 is all the rage now making 26 pretty much obsolete. Its optimal riding weather in California now but will be scorching out there in a month or so making the dirt dry rocky and loose where Im at. We often take trips to bike parks and take lifts up and Dh down, as often as possible. But nothing beats the feeling of climbing and riding back down on the local trails. I wish it would rain around here more often. But other SoCal residents probably beg to differ. Hope you heal well before your season starts Nemo!


Thanks for the well wishes.

Around here, it's pretty much all hardpack, loose over hard or rock. I get confused on loam. As in "why are the tyres so sticky"? I hear that SoCal is fairly similar?

Yeah, can't really buy a 26er anymore here either. 29er is a more natural ride for my 6'5" anyway.

Mach5 was a great design. Good suspension performance and not too much pedal feedbavk or brake jack. Fuel has a pretty clever shock and the braking is essentially unaffected by the suapension, so overall slightly better I guess. You really notice the loss of traction going back to a hardtail though.

I did a few rides in 40 plus Celsius this last summer. Not too bad on a roadie but it's murder on an MTB.

I've never been on a lift with an MTB although a few of the local ski fields are starting to set that up.

I'm hearing you on the rain. Until last week we'd had almost none all year. I hope you guys don't have an awful bushfire season.


----------



## Lpn562

Those seven cycles look pretty neat but seem more cross country. Are they only made to order Panda? The only hardtails I have experience with are from Chromag. They make sweet frames.


----------



## Nemo

panda said:


> one day would love to get a steel frame seven cycles bike.



Do they make frames in white 2?

:joking: :running:


----------



## Lpn562

&#128070;&#127995; &#128514;


----------



## panda

as far as i know yes they are made to order cause they ask for every last detail to be customized to fit you perfectly. too expensive for my blood.
nemo, tamahahgane honyaki baby


----------



## Nemo

LOL.

They cover the forks and seatstays in clay?


----------



## panda

and ebony handle bars, these guys are japanese masters not australian hacks so its ok to call it honyaki


----------



## Nemo

panda said:


> and ebony handle bars


You'd have to get aftermarket burned chestnut ones


----------



## panda

nah, gotta go bling bling, sabertooth horn with rainforest burl, polished copper end cap and a ruby at the butt


----------



## panda

this is the one i would want http://www.sevencycles.com/bikes/bike-detail.php?model=sola
and at that starting price, rather just get a motorcycle lol


----------



## Nemo

Ooh, not cheap! Could almost afford a Kato for that much [emoji6]


----------



## Chef Doom

DamageInc said:


> I have a mountain bike but it has never seen a mountain.


This is way more common than you think.


----------



## Chef Doom

panda said:


> nah, gotta go bling bling, sabertooth horn with rainforest burl, polished copper end cap and a ruby at the butt


Hahaha


----------



## PalmRoyale

..


----------



## DamageInc

Chef Doom said:


> This is way more common than you think.



How do you know how common I might think it is? Also, I gotta leave my country to find a mountain, so it's mainly used for forests.


----------



## mille162

Lpn562 said:


> Mountain biking. Any mountain bikers here?



Currently on a 2013 Cannondale Trigger 2 with carbon frame and upgraded lefty shock. The move to a carbon frame was night/day for me (multiple Cannondale aluminum jekylls and basic Trek 5300 before that). Really like the Triggers geometry and ease of climbing and equally comfortable downhill charging. Had to swap the handlebars to 620mm as stock bars were too wide for these tight PA trails. This was one of the last 26 bikes made and Im not looking forward to accepting ghe 27.5/29er set-ups once this frame is done. Im evaluating now the upgrade costs of brakes/gearset vs a new purchase.

I do mostly easy to medium trails, equal up and down, lotsa roots, rocks and dirt. I do about 3-5 hours at a time, in Philadelphia area I start off on Art Museum/Schuylkill trail and take out to Wissahickon trails, maybe 25 miles RT. Claymore Park in Delaware is pretty famous but I found the trails a bit overgrown and narrow for my liking, each loop is about 3-4 miles but without a breeze in the woods, Im overheated by end of first loop. Recently discovered Nockamixon park trails in Bucks County PA and these are by far my new fav to ride. If anyone else is in the Philly area and want to join a ride, lmk, I try to do 2-3 trips per week.


----------



## WildBoar

I have to hand it to you, you must be incredibly fit if you ride up from Miami and then tackle the PA trails. :biggrin:


----------



## mille162

WildBoar said:


> I have to hand it to you, you must be incredibly fit if you ride up from Miami and then tackle the PA trails. :biggrin:



I split my time between miami (winter) and Philly (Summer, family holidays) lol. No trails in southern Florida worth riding so the bike stays in PA


----------



## Lpn562

mille162 said:


> I split my time between miami (winter) and Philly (Summer, family holidays) lol. No trails in southern Florida worth riding so the bike stays in PA



Still sounds like you ride a ton Mille. I miss riding 3-4 times a day. Mainly taking care of my small kids these days, and not riding much. Carbon frames are solid. I have a 2103 Uprising. The stiffest frame Ive ever owned.


----------



## daveb

mille162 said:


> No trails in southern Florida worth riding so the bike stays in PA



You need some mud tires and a snorkel - the Glades await:clown:


----------



## Chef Doom

Chasing women will always be my most expensive hobby.

I feel like I stated this already hahaha


----------



## HRC_64

panda said:


> ...and at that starting price, rather just get a motorcycle lol



+1 KTM


----------



## retfr8flyr

Mine.


----------



## niwaki-boy

Like the osc drum .. nice. Lol.. get more clamps.. spend money &#129297;&#129297;
One thing I highly recommend is a Thien filter for your dust collection system, its the best thing I ever did for my shop. The sad thing is I was aware of them many years ago but only made some just two years ago, now my shop vacs sit off in corners and are piped for the miter saw hood and a drop for tablesaw rips while the delta with 4 takes care of the bulk stuff. The design is patented but the patent holder wont let them go commercial so you have to roll your own which is kinda fun and very satisfying once complete.. I guarantee it


----------



## retfr8flyr

I have a lot more clamps then are in the pic and machines that are also not in the pics. My Jet DC has the built in Thien style plate and has handled everything well until I added the drum sander. The drum sander is fantastic but it produces so much super fine dust that it tends to overwhelm the Jet and too much fine dust is going into the upper filter. I am in the process of changing the DC over to a two stage system with an Oneida Super Dust Deputy setup.


----------



## niwaki-boy

Ive got an old delta 3/4 hp with the fabric bag. I put a 55gal drum w/thien ahead of it and built another thien for the original collection tub which exhausts out the bag so most of the super fines fall into the original tub. Soon Ill replace the bag with a pleated paper system thats easily cleaned. I used to have a big ass shop but now Ive got a very small space that I have to be very creative with. Drum sander is the next purchase down the line, that jet looks very nice! Id be interested in hearing how the Oneida works out. Woodworking.. it would be a lot more fun without the dust &#128567;
Cheers and welcome to the forum!


----------



## minibatataman

Come to think of it... Mine is texhnitechn traveling. I'm in a joint program between mine in Beirut and maastricht in the Netherlands, I spend a few months there every year. But my girlfriend is also dutch so I either visit her during the holidays or we go somewhere. When she does visit it's even pricier for me because I have to rent a place for us for some privacy.


----------



## mille162

. New speakers and now this is back to being my most expensive hobby. The Wilson W/P’s were going to be just a temporary speaker demo, but after David Wilson’s recent passing, I might just hold onto them a bit longer. This album blows me away everytime btw, Water of Love might have been composed just for this set-up to shine!


----------



## WildBoar

Sweet!


----------



## ThinMan

Currently my most expensive hobby is maintaining my BMW M5 (e39). 

I have, however, had a one time, each of the expensive hobbies mentioned in this thread most saliently hi-fi, record collecting, photography, Olympic archery, also guns, knives, fountain pens, watches, books, etc.


----------



## panda

selecting albums for 'sound quality' is like buying bling handles


----------



## Choppin

Wine. Shoes. Eating out (is that a hobby? well, I do it a lot so I guess...)

Used to collect vintage watches but the ones I liked most got too expensive so I lost interest...


----------



## tedg

Ornamental turning, Ornamental lathes. Unless you've seen what one of these can do, you can't imagine. I've got about a thousand hours into building mine, and about 14K. Lately I've been more into knives, I built a two burner forge, a 2x72 three hp vs belt grinder, and right now, I'm building a sander for knives. It moves a knife back and forth 2.4 times per second and will make sanding blades almost effortless.
My most expensive hobby ? Building stuff !


----------



## ThinMan

Choppin said:


> Wine. Shoes. Eating out (is that a hobby? well, I do it a lot so I guess...)
> 
> Used to collect vintage watches but the ones I liked most got too expensive so I lost interest...



I forgot about wine and shoes. And custom clothing ... I used to part own a custom clothing shop.


----------



## ThinMan

panda said:


> selecting albums for 'sound quality' is like buying bling handles



Buying an album solely for the sound quality generally does not result in good music. Ocasionally the two overlap. Those are the best ones.


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Yea but if you’ve got the gear SACD and DVD-A is some of the best music ever recorded.


----------



## mille162

ThinMan said:


> Currently my most expensive hobby is maintaining my BMW M5 (e39).



that is an awesome car! I had an e39 Dinan S2, it was used by Dinan for a bunch of one-off parts; a racing flywheel/clutch, oversized calipers and 2 piece rotors, cat bypass in addition to the standard S2 package. Def regret ever selling that car, the last true drivers sedan BMW ever made! If only they were better made inside I’d pick one up now just for fun but fear maintaining it would also become my most expensive hobby!


----------



## retfr8flyr

mille162 said:


> View attachment 41191
> . New speakers and now this is back to being my most expensive hobby. The Wilson W/P’s were going to be just a temporary speaker demo, but after David Wilson’s recent passing, I might just hold onto them a bit longer. This album blows me away everytime btw, Water of Love might have been composed just for this set-up to shine!



My other expensive hobby is H/T. I used to be an Audiophile but transitioned into H/T. I built my H/T so that I could still enjoy music sessions in the room.


----------



## WildBoar

^^ You win

Mods, please close this thread


----------



## panda

Holy home theater envy!!


----------



## tedg

I could set up shop in that room and live happily ever after !!


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Mono block per channel is impressive. Especially when placed closely. Do you use line conditioniners?


----------



## daveb

I don't know that many people.....


----------



## retfr8flyr

WildBoar said:


> ^^ You win
> 
> Mods, please close this thread





panda said:


> Holy home theater envy!!





tedg said:


> I could set up shop in that room and live happily ever after !!



Thanks for the kind words guys. I have had many fine hours in that room and have never regretted building it. My wife and I did all the work and I think it turned out well, of course we were much younger then. Here is a list of the equipment in the room.


JVC DLA RS-20 Projector

Stewart 135 inch Ultimate 4 way screen

Integra DHC 80.2 H/T Pre Amp

3 Classe CAM350 350 watt monoblock amps for front left, right and center speakers 
1 Classe CAV180 180 watt’s per channel 5-channel amp for sides, rear and rear center speakers 

Speakers

Aerial 10t front left and right 
Aerial CC5 for front center 
Aerial SR3 for sides 
Aerial Model 6 for rear surrounds 
Aerial SW12 for front left and right sub’s (paired with 10T’s) 
Velodyne HGS12 for rear sub’s 


Cables and Accessories

Cardas Neutral Reference interconnects and speaker cables 
Cardas Golden Hexlink 5C for subwoofer interconnects 
Lutron Grafick eye for lighting control 
Xantech IR distribution system

Seating

4 Lane leather recliners in front row 
2 Berkline leather reclining couches on rear platform


----------



## panda

can you feed live tv to it? must be amazing watching games


----------



## parbaked

daveb said:


> I don't know that many people.....



I was thinking the same thing.
I used to collect Danish furniture.
I would joke that I had 30 chairs in my loft and only 6 friends....


----------



## retfr8flyr

panda said:


> can you feed live tv to it? must be amazing watching games



Yes I have a Dish Network receiver in the room. Live sports are really amazing on the 10 ft screen.



parbaked said:


> I was thinking the same thing.
> I used to collect Danish furniture.
> I would joke that I had 30 chairs in my loft and only 6 friends....



Lol I have 4 children + spouses and 10 grandchildren that all live in my area. I never have any problem filling up the room.


----------



## gaijin

At the moment I think the most expensive hobby are my watches, even though I haven't bought anything nice in a decade... Just paid the equivalent of $450 for a service and repair of a semi-old Omega ... and just now got quoted more than the double for the corresponding full serivce a little older Rolex.

On the other hand, I'd rather pay to service older stuff that will continue to work for a few more decades than to buy an Apple Watch or something else that will be outdated and with a dead battery in just a couple of years.


----------



## DamageInc

gaijin said:


> At the moment I think the most expensive hobby are my watches, even though I haven't bought anything nice in a decade... Just paid the equivalent of $450 for a service and repair of a semi-old Omega ... and just now got quoted more than the double for the corresponding full serivce a little older Rolex.
> 
> On the other hand, I'd rather pay to service older stuff that will continue to work for a few more decades than to buy an Apple Watch or something else that will be outdated and with a dead battery in just a couple of years.


I know this all too well. Service pricing goes up an up every year. My 16600 had gone 9 years without service because I just didn't want to cough up the cash. Then I found out that a family member of mine knows a guy who knows a guy who is a Rolex officially certified independent technician with his own workshop and who'd do a complete service for free but with a waiting time of 8 weeks. That put a real smile on my face.


----------



## panda

what exactly involves a watch service? is it necessary? do all automatic watches need to be serviced after a while?


----------



## panda

mille162 said:


> View attachment 41191
> . New speakers and now this is back to being my most expensive hobby. The Wilson W/P’s were going to be just a temporary speaker demo, but after David Wilson’s recent passing, I might just hold onto them a bit longer. This album blows me away everytime btw, Water of Love might have been composed just for this set-up to shine!


do you ever listen via just the watt? i think they sound better as a 2-way without the additional woofers.


----------



## WildBoar

automatic and manual wind movements typically should be serviced every 5 years or so if you want to minimize the wear on components. A 'real' service entails pulling all the movement pieces apart, cleaning them and reassembling/ oiling. Usually the mainspring gets replaced as well. You also check certain parts for wear and repair or replace as needed.


----------



## panda

what the crap, guess an excuse to get another watch while the main one gets serviced when the time comes. haha.

my question is, do i send it off back to the manufacturer or can any local watch service shop do the work?


----------



## WildBoar

Depends on the watch. Local is always better, but they need to be real watchmakers (not jewelry store workers who mainly just change batteries on quartz watches and polish cases). For some watch manufacturers only watchmakers they have certified can buy parts, so your local guy may not be able to work on them (this recently happened to Omega; Rolex is that way as well). Prices vary depending on type of movement and complications, but local guys are generally a bit less expensive then the manufacturer.


----------



## gaijin

In this case, the Omega was serviceable by the local trusted watchmaker, and I knew of one part needed changing (the crown didn't screw down as it should) - previous services without part swaps have been cheaper. "Spare parts are ridiculously expensive for these" was his comment.

For the Rolex, this guy cannot simply get parts anymore and he's in a too small town to have any volume on Rolex work so he don't certify. He just sends it off to a trusted friend in the business in a bigger city who will do the work. 

He's hinted that Omega will be harder for him in the future too.

Anywho, I still like my mechanical watches, just like I like my carbon steel knives in some way. And my end grain cutting board. And my guitars. Stuff that lasts. Both of these watches has been in my possession for more than a decade.


----------



## DamageInc

panda said:


> what exactly involves a watch service? is it necessary? do all automatic watches need to be serviced after a while?


This explains it pretty well.



More or less, for manual and automatic watches, there are lubrication oils that dry up over the years. Once these oils dry, they may cause damage to the components, just standard wear and tear, but they affect time keeping. Servicing typically involves taking the entire watch apart, cleaning it thoroughly, changing worn components, and then re-lubrication and assembly. Often times they will polish the watch so it looks factory new when you get it back.


----------



## WildBoar

gaijin said:


> He's hinted that Omega will be harder for him in the future too.


About 2 years ago Omega started a policy of only selling parts to certified watchmakers. Parts resellers like Ofrei can no longer get parts from Omega. As their warehouse stocks deplete, they will not be restored. Along with the policy change, Omega hiked parts prices a lot.

Getting certified by Omega means participating/ completing some of their certification workshops and owning certain pieces of equipment. You have to know how to service the newest coaxial movements to get certified, even if you only plan on working on vintage pieces.

...and in the spirit of this thread, I bought another one yesterday


----------



## Paraffin

WildBoar said:


> automatic and manual wind movements typically should be serviced every 5 years or so if you want to minimize the wear on components. A 'real' service entails pulling all the movement pieces apart, cleaning them and reassembling/ oiling. Usually the mainspring gets replaced as well. You also check certain parts for wear and repair or replace as needed.



That's good to know, because every time I have to send one of my TAG heuer quartz diving watches in for a new battery, I get annoyed at the hassle, and think I should get into automatics instead. Sounds like it's a hassle either way.


----------



## panda

How much should a mid level Hamilton cost to have serviced? My next watch will be a Seiko prestige series btw.

Pics of the newly purchased Omega??

Is it weird that I sold my fancy leather strap cause I prefer synthetic sailcloth looking one that was only a third of the price?


----------



## WildBoar

service costs depend on the complications usually. If no chrono, and no parts needed, probably $250 or so. If you like, I can ask one of the forum members who lives in you neck of the woods for a watchmaker recommendation. There are a few avid collectors in the Boca/ Ft. Lauderdale area.

The new Omega will likely not arrive until late Fall or early Winter.


----------



## panda

please do!


----------



## Chef Doom

Although the Omega Speedmaster is the only watch I would spend more than $600 for, I don't think paying $1000 to have it serviced is a hard pill to take.


----------



## LucasFur

I'm a little surprised in a thread of cooks and chefs nobody said hookers or drugs. 
Good on you everybody. 
I would say watches for me. Its a good and bad thing. Good because I can get enjoyment all day, bad because you need a lot of money to collect very few high end pieces.


----------



## Chef Doom

I prefer strippers since they are great at pretending to be interested in you and are more affectionate. As alcohol is my drug of choice and it is an infrequent indulgence it is not that expensive to maintain.


----------



## ForestryProf

For me it's sailing...fortunately it is much more difficult to collect boats (I've got two) than knives.

When I first entered this hobby, I was told that the two best days in the life of a sailor are the day they buy their first boat...and the day they sell it.

I was then told that if I really wanted to experience the thrill of owning a sailboat I should stand in a shower fully clothed and turn on the cold water while simultaneously ripping up $100 bills as fast as I could remove them from my wallet.


----------



## WildBoar

ForestryProf said:


> I was then told that if I really wanted to experience the thrill of owning a sailboat I should stand in a shower fully clothed and turn on the cold water while simultaneously ripping up $100 bills as fast as I could remove them from my wallet.


Sounds a lot like the thrill of my first marriage


----------



## panda

Lmao


----------



## mille162

panda said:


> do you ever listen via just the watt? i think they sound better as a 2-way without the additional woofers.



Panda,

I did try just the WATT, but since I’m using the McIntosh C50 preamp, i was able to dial out a lot of that bass you noticed and get it performing properly in the room. WATT alone was a bit hollow sounding, def improved when paired up to the Puppy. I am using a SS (McIntosh MC452), so they might get a bit fuller and warmer with a tube amp.

Unfortunately, I’m just not in love with the Wilsons. I think my Egglestonworks’s outperform the W/P’s for mid and high-range. I have a pair of the Rosa’s downstairs I was going to use for a home theater, but trying to avoid carrying them up to my listening room (220lbs each). This weekend, I’m playing around with a pair of Isabel’s and a pair of Fontaine’s on stands. The Eggleston modified Dynaudio Esostar (silk dome) tweeter is so much smoother and easier to listen to than the Wilson modified Focal T-120 (inverted dome). Although the Rosa’s don’t go below 31hz, the rest of the output is so “full” that you barely notice there’s nothing in the room shaking or vibrating. Given the smaller room I’m now using, I hope to get similar results from the Isabel (39hz) or Fontaines (55hz).


----------



## WildBoar

I am guessing internal debates (inside your head) on how to spend money go like this:

"Hmmm, do I want to buy this integral Bill Burke san mai with dragon's breath damascus cladding, or a new 1 meter interconnect? How best to spend this $5k today?"


----------



## panda

Man I use cheap cables, mogami baby. pro audio is the hidden gem of audiophilia. It's not sexy what so ever, justpure performance like the knives that I like lol


----------



## mille162

WildBoar said:


> I am guessing internal debates (inside your head) on how to spend money go like this:
> 
> "Hmmm, do I want to buy this integral Bill Burke san mai with dragon's breath damascus cladding, or a new 1 meter interconnect? How best to spend this $5k today?"



Thankfully I’m on Bill’s list already for exactly that 

All my interconnects are Transparent Super level and until I upgrade the preamp to the McIntosh C1000, I don’t see any improvements from higher level cabling...the turntable though, thats next on the list. I am looking for a deal on a MT-10 belt driven to upgrade my 1210 quartz direct drive since the cost of upgrading the tone-arm and platter makes a used mt-10 cheaper!


----------



## quantumcloud509

Kitchen knives kicked off my adult life hobby collection craze.

Then it was fountain pens, fragrances, razors.

Then I purchased a vintage tobacco pipe company just to acquire a few pieces the guy had which I really wanted.

Recently I’ve been building ebikes.
I paid more for my last battery than I did for my first complete ebike. 

Drugs, well, those don’t work so well anymore as the brain is depleted of all those happy little connection points. A heavy psychonautic trip helped me kick the bottle as well as put me in the hospital with a barely pumping heart just a few years ago as well. 

Cheapest collecting hobby recently has been mushroom foraging. Well it’s cheap for me, but theoretically I have maybe $25k worth of dried out and frozen delicious mushies for me and the fam. Matsutake season is upon us! These are best gifted to older Japanese folks who can’t run up the mountains to harvest. Their smiles are priceless.


----------



## WildBoar

quantumcloud509 said:


> These are best gifted to older Japanese folks who can’t run up the mountains to harvest. Their smiles are priceless.


That is very nice of you, and I'll bet you make a lot of people happy.


----------



## Keith Sinclair

Had a Hobie 16 lot of fun. Any larger sailboat go for the ride with someone who has more money to burn.

Forging for mushrooms and a change in eating habits are good for the heart


----------



## Jon-cal

Guitars are knives are the big ones for me. There are so many variables it’s hard for the collection to ever seem complete...


----------



## mille162

When your main listening system starts to feel too complicated, lol...grabbed this integrated 2-channel for a 2nd listening room. Using my spare Eggleston Works Isabel’s. For inputs, need to upgrade the cartridge on a collectors Pro-ject Debut Carbon and find a mr74 to restore for terrestrial radio


----------



## dreamwrx

In a thread full of extremes. I guess I'm middle of the pack with everything. Nothing of mine is top highend but everything is mid range.

1) Guns
2) Audio (Car & Home)
3) SCUBA
4) Computer/Gaming


----------



## panda

mille i bet that sounds sweet, i would even argue integrateds are better simply due to cohesiveness.

i've always wanted to get into guns (i really want a beretta m93a and an over-under shotgun) but it always end up lowest on my list of priorities.


----------



## Anton

Chef Doom said:


> I prefer strippers since they are great at pretending to be interested in you and are more affectionate. As alcohol is my drug of choice and it is an infrequent indulgence it is not that expensive to maintain.


sounds fairly mild and controlled, I expected more from you , lots more...


----------



## mc2442

With my knife (and probably a few others) obsession I understand the overspending mentality, but luckily I have never been into watches thankfully. That seems to be a very massive rabbit hole.


----------



## bkultra

Getting back into ELR precision shooting. Could have bought a nice new economy car with what I've spent in the past 3 months.


----------



## Jon-cal

bkultra said:


> Getting back into ELR precision shooting. Could have bought a nice new economy car with what I've spent in the past 3 months.



Nice. I’ve done a bit of this just for fun with a few guys who are really into it. Definitely not a cheap hobby...


----------



## WildBoar

bkultra said:


> nice ... economy car


does not exist. Best to spend you money on something fun and entertaining. Besides, it's too ironic to 'spend' for 'economy'


----------



## bkultra

Forgive the laundry room backdrop...


----------



## panda

Brian you gonna let me shoot that next time I'm in Chicago?


----------



## bkultra

Sure but hog hunting in FL sounds better.


----------



## Anton

bkultra said:


> Forgive the laundry room backdrop...
> 
> View attachment 43335


big boy


----------



## bkultra

It's a multi caliber system, that current configuration is set up in 300NM. I also have a barrel and conversion kit for 6.5 Creedmoor.


----------



## panda

Anton said:


> big boy


That's not what she said


----------



## ashy2classy

Chef Doom said:


> Although the Omega Speedmaster is the only watch I would spend more than $600 for, I don't think paying $1000 to have it serviced is a hard pill to take.



Love my 3570.50 Speedy! I'm at the 5-year mark but haven't looked into service yet. Not looking forward to the cost. Saving for a Datejust 1603 and a 14060 or 114060 no-date sub. By the time I can buy them I'm sure they'll cost $1k more than they do now.


----------



## WildBoar

judging by the arm hair, you are spending too much time on watches and not enough testing the sharpness of your knives 

Waiting on a #ST2. Hopefully I will have it in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## dreamwrx

panda said:


> mille i bet that sounds sweet, i would even argue integrateds are better simply due to cohesiveness.
> 
> i've always wanted to get into guns (i really want a beretta m93a and an over-under shotgun) but it always end up lowest on my list of priorities.




Errr... don't get into guns... its lobbing $ down range... and its a hobby hard to get rid of since there are probably infinitely more gun makers than there are knife makers. 

I also want a OU shotgun too. I have others on my list of priorities too.


----------



## mc2442

WildBoar said:


> judging by the arm hair, you are spending too much time on watches and not enough testing the sharpness of your knives



From the avatar to the picture, the arm hair is what you are questioning (though fair point on those who sharpen)?


----------



## mc2442

Crap, cannot seem to remove my comment from the quote which I unintentionally included the response with initially. Delete the quote portion and it just adds it back.


----------



## bkultra

Fixed it for you


----------



## mc2442

Thanks, I assume human error, but after a few tries I just said screw it.


----------



## Bill13

So... something I spend money on is antiques. I am always amazed at the level of craftsmanship that existed around the American Revolution. This was my grandfather's clock, then my mom's and I just bought it from her to keep it in the family and because I love the rare Eagle inlay. It is facing towards the olive branch. It was made between 1796 and 1805. The darker marking on the tail feathers and wings were created by placing very hot sand on the wood until the desired darkness was achieved.


----------



## ashy2classy

mc2442 said:


> From the avatar to the picture, the arm hair is what you are questioning (though fair point on those who sharpen)?



OT: You have a problem with the avatar?


----------



## 97knives

Collecting gold and silver, around $300k here


----------



## Anton

97knives said:


> Collecting gold and silver, around $300k here



Wow 
That’s cool 
Good thing is those won’t rust!


----------



## bkultra

Converted it over to 6.5 Creedmoor


----------



## panda

Aka don't piss of bkultra


----------



## Brandon Wicks

Bass guitars. I've had about a dozen or so of them ranging from $300-$2200. Once you get a taste for Warwicks it's hard to go back to anything else. https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=388899594081&set=a.78043684081&type=3&theater


----------



## Anton

bkultra said:


> Converted it over to 6.5 Creedmoor
> 
> View attachment 43704


What ammo?


----------



## bkultra

For the 6.5 Creedmoor... 140gr berger hybrid


----------



## mc2442

ashy2classy said:


> OT: You have a problem with the avatar?



I guess I have kept jumping over this thread. I have zero problem with the avatar, but definitely did a double take between the avatar (and supposedly matching name) and the picture with the watch. The contrast made me laugh.

And great move keeping that clock in the family. I cannot imagine having something with that much history behind it. There is some china in the family but it is probably half that age at most.


----------



## Ryndunk

Fly fishing. 9 different rods and reels(orvis, scott, ross, echo, headwaters bamboo). Extra spools, fly lines, waders(simms). Fishing pack full of gear. Fly tying desk full of feathers and fur. All adds up to a lot more than I want my wife to know. And I don't even have a boat....yet.


----------



## Receiver52

Golf, fishing (fly and spinning) and sports cars. Actually the cars shouldn’t count as I usually sell them for more than I paid for them after driving them for a while. The fishing expense is usually the high travel costs to go to great places. For example, my avatar is the scotch bar at a hotel we stayed at in Craiglacchie Scotland on the Spey in sight of the Macallan distillery.


----------



## Keith Sinclair

Cool two fly fishing dudes in a row. What models sports cars?


----------



## Receiver52

Porsche Turbos. Air cooled were the best re increasing value, but very expensive now. Hind sight says I should have kept my 96 but selling seemed a good idea at the time. Still sold it for $10k more than I paid for it and drove it for 7 years


----------



## Grunt173

bkultra said:


> Converted it over to 6.5 Creedmoor
> 
> View attachment 43704


wow,as a former Vietnam sniper,I sure would like to play with that.


----------



## Grunt173

fly fishing,fly tying,so many rods and reels, scuba diving,horses,shooting sports,reloading.Used to be sky diving but quit when my jumping addiction spent my whole pay check on weekends.


----------



## SliceNDice

my wife- she loves to shop


----------



## Grunt173

SliceNDice said:


> my wife- she loves to shop


Lol,oh that was good.


----------



## Keith Sinclair

Those air cooled turbo Porsche have gone way up in price getting top dollar in auctions.


----------



## Receiver52

Keith Sinclair said:


> Those air cooled turbo Porsche have gone way up in price getting top dollar in auctions.



Yeah. Sold my 96 in 2013. Could have sold it for triple what I got for it 2 years later. They have come off in price somewhat in the last year but still very expensive. Funny thing was that I didn’t like it as much as my 03 Turbo and didn’t want to keep both. The 03 is increasing in value now because it has the last of the Mesger engines in it. It’s a fun hobby and certainly qualifies as “ the most expensive hobby I have”


----------



## agp

I went through a few expensive hobbies. First started with watches - had Rolex, Hublot, Breitling, Omega, all the big names, then sold it all because I was afraid to wear any of them out in fear of getting them dinged up. Shortly after came photography, started on Fujifilm XT1, went through 4 or 5 lenses, upgraded to Leica lenses, new Fuji XT2, etc. Still do that but cut down to two lenses (but struggling to stay at two). Also suits, started around 2014 and in three years built a wardrobe of about ten Tom Ford suits. Now cars. Bought a 6.2L C63 a few years back and love it. Back then was deciding between C63 or 991.2 911. Decided against the Porsche because I wanted a fun, dramatic car, not a fast car. Looked to get a G63 earlier this year, decided against that eventually because that car is silly. It's fun and cool, but silly.


----------



## tgfencer

Reading this thread always makes me want to start another one entitled, "What your job and how do you afford your expensive hobbies?"

Asking for a friend.....


----------



## agp

tgfencer said:


> Reading this thread always makes me want to start another one entitled, "What your job and how do you afford your expensive hobbies?"
> 
> Asking for a friend.....



 a lot of things if you don't buy brand new you can sell without a loss, or sometimes even at a profit. So it's not really spending money, just having money held up in different forms. Not very different from having a mortgage on a home.


----------



## rfwillis

agp said:


> a lot of things if you don't buy brand new you can sell without a loss, or sometimes even at a profit. So it's not really spending money, just having money held up in different forms. Not very different from having a mortgage on a home.


So true. This has been a great thread. I have so many interests in common. Mainly the shooting, watches, fishing and guitars these days. The Porches have always been a dream and I knew those 96s would skyrocket.
For years now, I've always bought the best I can afford and looked after it well, because it is my only chance of retaining or increasing my money when it comes to sale time. I love collecting but I hate losing money. It's kinda paradoxical but you can do a lot better by paying for quality things that will look after you at sale time and that you get to enjoy.
But you gotta look after that stuff and luckily, I enjoy doing all that too and so groups of specific tools are
another addiction/collection.


----------



## jeepcj5

Firearms, long range rifle shooting and reloading mostly. Knives (kitchen and pocket, hunting) Telescopes and astro stuff, photography, scuba diving.. Yup I am ALWAYS broke, but enjoy life


----------



## larrybard

Receiver52 said:


> Yeah. Sold my 96 in 2013. Could have sold it for triple what I got for it 2 years later. They have come off in price somewhat in the last year but still very expensive. Funny thing was that I didn’t like it as much as my 03 Turbo and didn’t want to keep both. The 03 is increasing in value now because it has the last of the Mesger engines in it. It’s a fun hobby and certainly qualifies as “ the most expensive hobby I have”


A bit jealous. My '95 993 was my daily driver until a few months ago, when I purchased a new Forester -- which I believe has the best AWD available -- so I wouldn't have to continue to marginally get by on my snow tires. But it's clear I have never maintained my car as well as you did yours. Between track use (those days are over) and failure to regularly wash (especially corrosive brake dust from my track pads), it's really overdue for a repainting, etc. Or maybe replacement by something like a Cayman GT4, which I've read such good things about.


----------



## agp

larrybard said:


> A bit jealous. My '95 993 was my daily driver until a few months ago, when I purchased a new Forester -- which I believe has the best AWD available -- so I wouldn't have to continue to marginally get by on my snow tires. But it's clear I have never maintained my car as well as you did yours. Between track use (those days are over) and failure to regularly wash (especially corrosive brake dust from my track pads), it's really overdue for a repainting, etc. Or maybe replacement by something like a Cayman GT4, which I've read such good things about.



Wrong. My C63 has the best AWD possible, when it's being towed out of 0.1mm of snow.


----------



## WildBoar

Larry, the 993 value has been steadily marching upward. Unless you are going to keep it a long time do not bother with a repaint; leave that for the next owner. A good/ proper repaint will run about $15k these days (glass out, replace seals, etc.). Chances are you would net more selling a little below market due to the paint condition. Also, for a few hundred $ you can get a detailer to work a little magic to make the car show better.

Cayman GT4?!? If you do that, you need to unretire from the track -- it is not fair for those cars to only see street duty


----------



## DamageInc

This week it has been boots. Ordered two pairs. Alfred Sargent Cambridge boot in navy and a Crockett & Jones Coniston in roughout leather.


----------



## agp

DamageInc said:


> This week it has been boots. Ordered two pairs. Alfred Sargent Cambridge boot in navy and a Crockett & Jones Coniston in roughout leather.



Nice! Love the pebble grain leather. My feet are sadly too short to look good in these boots.


----------



## DamageInc

agp said:


> Nice! Love the pebble grain leather. My feet are sadly too short to look good in these boots.


They have a ton of sizes in stock here: https://www.afinepairofshoes.co.uk/products/alfred-sargent-cambridge-navy

You can save 25% with the code blackfriday2018 at checkout. I'm sure your short feet will look just fine in a nice pair of boots.


----------



## bkultra

I have a few pairs of C&J in my collection, very good quality for the price.


----------



## Receiver52

larrybard said:


> A bit jealous. My '95 993 was my daily driver until a few months ago, when I purchased a new Forester -- which I believe has the best AWD available -- so I wouldn't have to continue to marginally get by on my snow tires. But it's clear I have never maintained my car as well as you did yours. Between track use (those days are over) and failure to regularly wash (especially corrosive brake dust from my track pads), it's really overdue for a repainting, etc. Or maybe replacement by something like a Cayman GT4, which I've read such good things about.



Envy you. Had a 95 993 c2. Sold it to buy the 96 Turbo Loved that C2. As mentioned earlier, they’re going up in value too. Would not paint it. Original paint adds value.


----------



## Mjdavid

Ryndunk said:


> Fly fishing. 9 different rods and reels(orvis, scott, ross, echo, headwaters bamboo). Extra spools, fly lines, waders(simms). Fishing pack full of gear. Fly tying desk full of feathers and fur. All adds up to a lot more than I want my wife to know. And I don't even have a boat....yet.


I have a new perspective on fly fishing...I did a fully guided 5 day float trip on the Smith River in MT this past September. I showed up with my boots and waders (and clothes obviously). It was a phenomenal trip and worth every penny. Those people worked their asses off. I’m still in awe of that experience, it was pure luxury.
You should do it at least once.


----------



## Anton

bkultra said:


> I have a few pairs of C&J in my collection, very good quality for the price.



Have u tried Edward Green? - another money pit but oh so “worth it”, weakness


----------



## DamageInc

Edward Green shoes are amazing, but I'm not convinced that their RTW is worth the price increase from C&J.


----------



## Anton

DamageInc said:


> Edward Green shoes are amazing, but I'm not convinced that their RTW is worth the price increase from C&J.



Only some models are worth it imo: Galway, Dover and their fabulous chukka, and certain last fit me much better than C&J - this last point is main reason, also bought about 5 years ago before they cross their current stratospheric $


----------



## DamageInc

If the fit/last shape is the deciding factor, then of course it makes sense to go with what suits you best. But yes, their current RTW prices are very very high.


----------



## ThinMan

Anton said:


> Have u tried Edward Green? - another money pit but oh so “worth it”, weakness



I love Edward Green. I especially like their resoling service. Better than new.


----------



## bkultra

Anton said:


> Have u tried Edward Green? - another money pit but oh so “worth it”, weakness



Yes have a few EG as well, some of my favorites... But Stefano Bemer and Gaziano & Girling are my current favorites.

For boots I'd add Viberg. More my current style because my suit days are mostly behind me. (Haven't had an office job for the past 6yrs)

Suits are mostly Isaia, Belvest, and Canali (for when I need a more conservative cut)


----------



## DamageInc

bkultra said:


> Yes have a few EG as well, some of my favorites... But Stefano Bemer and Gaziano & Girling are my current favorites.
> 
> For boots I'd add Viberg. More my current style because my suit days are mostly behind me. (Haven't had an office job for the past 6yrs)
> 
> Suits are mostly Isaia, Belvest, and Canali (for when I need a more conservative cut)



Just want to say that White's boots are better than Viberg in its current state and also cost less. I recommend checking them out.


----------



## bkultra

Thanks will do


----------



## DamageInc

bkultra said:


> Thanks will do


The best way to buy White's is from here: https://www.bakershoe.com/product/whites-military-police-service-boot

You can customize them and also you can get a 10% discount with a mailing list code on top of what is already a very decent price.


----------



## Anton

bkultra said:


> Yes have a few EG as well, some of my favorites... But Stefano Bemer and Gaziano & Girling are my current favorites.
> 
> For boots I'd add Viberg. More my current style because my suit days are mostly behind me. (Haven't had an office job for the past 6yrs)
> 
> Suits are mostly Isaia, Belvest, and Canali (for when I need a more conservative cut)



Loved Bemer, I have a couple GG but never seem to fit me as good as EG, absolute faves are StC and a very special pair of JL ltd, but like you since I left NYC and moved to Cali I hardly wear anything that requires these on a regular basis - kinda miss those days... Suits were style Latino, Cesare, Eidos, wedding suit was Canali


----------



## pennman

$100k in fountain pens. Not mine, but the pen work I do allows me to fondle these beauties!


----------



## Anton

Those 4 pens are 100k ?


----------



## pennman

Anton said:


> Those 4 pens are 100k ?


Yes. $25k each.


----------



## tgfencer

pennman said:


> Yes. $25k each.



I’m clearly in the wrong line of work. Is that pure gold filigree or something?


----------



## ashy2classy

Anton said:


> Loved Bemer, I have a couple GG but never seem to fit me as good as EG, absolute faves are StC and a very special pair of JL ltd, but like you since I left NYC and moved to Cali I hardly wear anything that requires these on a regular basis - kinda miss those days... Suits were style Latino, Cesare, Eidos, wedding suit was Canali



SHOOOOOOES...YES!!! I have a collection of Carminas. Could never make the leap to anything higher. Would love some EGs or StC. Been drooling over Yohei Fukuda and Hiro Yanagimachi for some time.

https://www.instagram.com/yoheifukudashoemaker/






https://www.instagram.com/hiroyanagi1999/


----------



## ashy2classy

bkultra said:


> Yes have a few EG as well, some of my favorites... But Stefano Bemer and Gaziano & Girling are my current favorites.



I'll add VASS to the list. Great value, IMO. And Antonio Meccariello. These are stunning, IMO.


----------



## Cutting_Edge

For me, my most expensive hobby is being married. Nothing else comes close to that level of spending.


----------



## mc2442

Shouldn't gloves be required to handle $25k pens? Some kind of vacuum sealed chamber to store them?


----------



## Cutting_Edge

Who would even spend that much on a pen? It's crazy!


----------



## larrybard

Cutting_Edge said:


> For me, my most expensive hobby is being married. Nothing else comes close to that level of spending.


If you're currently married, might not be a good idea to let your spouse become aware that you consider your marriage to be a "hobby." Whatever the cost of marriage, many people have painfully discovered that divorces can be even more expensive.


----------



## rebornhj

Cars......Their resale value sucks except for certain classic/future classic


----------



## WildBoar

Cutting_Edge said:


> For me, my most expensive hobby is being married. Nothing else comes close to that level of spending.


You getting warmer...

warmer...

warmerrrrrrr...



larrybard said:


> Whatever the cost of marriage, many people have painfully discovered that divorces can be even more expensive.


RED HOT!

Ding! Ding! Ding! Winnah!


----------



## ashy2classy

Cutting_Edge said:


> For me, my most expensive hobby is being married. Nothing else comes close to that level of spending.



Not sure if kids are include in "being married", but kids are WAY more expensive, IMO.


----------



## nianton

My only other hobby is my truck. I've definitely sunk more money making a 600hp truck then I have on knives and stones. I also want to get into knife making which is my focus at the moment. All fun hobbies


----------



## agp

Guys... a hobby is something you enjoy. So marriage doesn't count! A hobby is also something you do not need. So shoes do not count, they're necessities! Yes, I have to wear Saint Laurent boots. What else is going to go between the ground and my feet? C&J? Get out of here.


----------



## DamageInc

I can't imagine a scenario were I'd choose SLP over C&J for footwear.


----------



## agp

A scenario where you don't wear dress shoes.


----------



## DamageInc

C&J make more than dress shoes you know. Unless you're talking about sneakers.


----------



## slobound

I've been able to reel it in a bit but my arch nemesis to my wallet is my saltwater reef tank. At least knives don't die when you look at them wrong!


----------



## Anton

Cutting_Edge said:


> Who would even spend that much on a pen? It's crazy!


The same type of person that buys a kramer, and first editions. Something for everyone


----------



## Bert2368

Display fireworks.

The hobby that gradually expanded until it took over my life. Started helping (unpaid) on public display work in 1993.

I just wanted to build Italian style cylinder shells and do some outdoor display work, girlfriend wanted to design, choreograph and have artistic control of displays.

So we started our own company, I didn't have time for a day job anymore as of 2008.

-------

Skip ahead to 5:00 for my work... "No dogs were harmed in the making of this film".

I DID kill a Chevy.



-----

Mira's recent design work... Me on everything else. All you see of ME in this video are my ass and elbows.

Watch on a GOOD monitor, turn resolution all the way up:


----------



## Anton

slobound said:


> I've been able to reel it in a bit but my arch nemesis to my wallet is my saltwater reef tank. At least knives don't die when you look at them wrong!



forgot about that one, growing up I turned every vessel into an aquarium, including our small pool while parents and siblings left me behind one summer as I failed a year of school and had to do amends... fast forward to early 2000' I literally put down the drain $1000 on salt water tank stuff, very relaxing and peaceful hobby - UNTIL all your fish die after the power is out for a few hours... yikes, the memories


----------



## agp

slobound said:


> I've been able to reel it in a bit but my arch nemesis to my wallet is my saltwater reef tank. At least knives don't die when you look at them wrong!




Salt water tanks are so relaxing to watch. These are beautiful.


----------



## slobound

Anton said:


> forgot about that one, growing up I turned every vessel into an aquarium, including our small pool while parents and siblings left me behind one summer as I failed a year of school and had to do amends... fast forward to early 2000' I literally put down the drain $1000 on salt water tank stuff, very relaxing and peaceful hobby - UNTIL all your fish die after the power is out for a few hours... yikes, the memories



Ain't that the truth! So relaxing until your parameters go haywire and then it's major STRESS!!!


----------



## slobound

agp said:


> Salt water tanks are so relaxing to watch. These are beautiful.


Thanks! I definitely have gone through the full gauntlet from major saltwater addict to just barely keeping things alive. I feel like I'm at a middle ground right now where it's still holding my interest but I don't need to spend $500 on a 1/4" frag of coral.


----------



## Anton

slobound said:


> Thanks! I definitely have gone through the full gauntlet from major saltwater addict to just barely keeping things alive. I feel like I'm at a middle ground right now where it's still holding my interest but I don't need to spend $500 on a 1/4" frag of coral.


i have not checked the hobby, or stepped into a store in years but I'm curious, has coral gone crazy in price due to corals disappearing?


----------



## slobound

Anton said:


> i have not checked the hobby, or stepped into a store in years but I'm curious, has coral gone crazy in price due to corals disappearing?


I think the coral craze is still alive and healthy, I just choose not to participate in it nearly as much as I used it. It just changes daily on what the hot collector coral is. I still remember when acans first hit the scene and people were paying a few grand for a couple heads. I've always been a "stick head" so I luckily didn't fall into that trap.


----------



## agp

slobound said:


> Thanks! I definitely have gone through the full gauntlet from major saltwater addict to just barely keeping things alive. I feel like I'm at a middle ground right now where it's still holding my interest but I don't need to spend $500 on a 1/4" frag of coral.



I just wish I had the time to maintain a salt water tank... I had a fresh water tank before and all the trips to the store and research online took so much time, I can't imagine the effort for a salt water tank.


----------



## slobound

agp said:


> I just wish I had the time to maintain a salt water tank... I had a fresh water tank before and all the trips to the store and research online took so much time, I can't imagine the effort for a salt water tank.


I agree, getting a brand new saltwater tank set up is a lot of work. But once you get things stabilized & consistent, it's almost hands free... especially with all of the controllers available on the market today. I've had a saltwater tank running since '01 and I'm barely in the tank any more. I probably spend 15-20 minutes each week checking on it and feeding the fish.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

Juuuuusssst started surf fishing. Crap! I don’t see an end in sight. 

Salt water has a lot of fish in it! I see a sea kayak in my future...of course I’ll need a good rust proof knife, oh tuna? Tuna rod!

I git the chest waders, wait there is a stocking foot? ....this could get ugly.


----------



## ThaFurnace

A nasty habit of buying Porsche's, and then custom HRE wheels for each one.


----------



## DamageInc

DamageInc said:


> This week it has been boots. Ordered two pairs. Alfred Sargent Cambridge boot in navy and a Crockett & Jones Coniston in roughout leather.



Boots finally arrived.


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Snazzy D. Love the color


----------



## Grunt173

boomchakabowwow said:


> Juuuuusssst started surf fishing. Crap! I don’t see an end in sight.
> 
> Salt water has a lot of fish in it! I see a sea kayak in my future...of course I’ll need a good rust proof knife, oh tuna? Tuna rod!
> 
> I git the chest waders, wait there is a stocking foot? ....this could get ugly.


You,what about poor me. I got into fly fishing and fly tying and all the stuff that goes with it,many fly rods because I needed different weight rods for different types of fly fishing in the streams,all this,times two because the wife is into it as well.I won't even tell you about the money wrapped up in our Muskie fishing gear and boats.I had to make a complete flip flop and now just bait a hook with worm and stick a bobber on it in our own backyard fish pond.


----------



## larrybard

ThaFurnace said:


> A nasty habit of buying Porsche's, and then custom HRE wheels for each one.


OTOH, if you buy at the right time (i.e., after someone else has watched the value of their new purchase depreciate, as is almost inevitable), or hold for quite a while, they're really not so expensive -- and, indeed, become appreciating assets (or at least hold their value). Although I have no intention of reselling my 993, I'm quite pleased by the current market value. And I certainly feel as if I've gotten nearly priceless pleasure out of it over the years, whether on the track or just enjoying driving it on streets and highways.


----------



## ThaFurnace

larrybard said:


> OTOH, if you buy at the right time (i.e., after someone else has watched the value of their new purchase depreciate, as is almost inevitable), or hold for quite a while, they're really not so expensive -- and, indeed, become appreciating assets (or at least hold their value). Although I have no intention of reselling my 993, I'm quite pleased by the current market value. And I certainly feel as if I've gotten nearly priceless pleasure out of it over the years, whether on the track or just enjoying driving it on streets and highways.



You got it. I always buy them CPO with the extended warranty. Depreciation is low after that. You have done very well with the 993 in the past 3-4 years. They are also my favorite “vintage” series. Such a fun car to drive.


----------



## WildBoar

Vintage? a 993? Dang, I think of them as almost brand new


----------



## Bwana

hunting


----------



## Paraffin

boomchakabowwow said:


> Juuuuusssst started surf fishing. Crap! I don’t see an end in sight.
> 
> Salt water has a lot of fish in it! I see a sea kayak in my future...of course I’ll need a good rust proof knife, oh tuna? Tuna rod!
> 
> I git the chest waders, wait there is a stocking foot? ....this could get ugly.



I used to do saltwater kayak fishing in South Florida, going into the mangrove shallows where the flats boats couldn't go. Sight-fishing Redfish or Snook, things you couldn't get in the local markets. Then I moved up to the PNW where the water is just too damned cold (and deep).

Fishing as a hobby gets _reaaaally _expensive when you get so far into it that you need to travel. Like going for bonefish* in Belize or Costa Rica. Or Salmon in Scotland. Then it's like the scuba diving hobby, where most of your money goes into world travel and not the gear.

*Bonefish are a total gas, by the way. Fish them in shallow water flats for miles around where they have nowhere to go, so you just hook 'em and fight 'em for a half hour and pray your line doesn't run out. Then toss and release. I've also hooked a Tarpon while kayak fishing, which is another kind of thrill.... giant prehistoric thing with scales like silver dollars, where you hope he spits out the lure before he pulls your kayak over, and you have to sacrifice the rod. Fun times in the tropics. That's years behind me now, but good memories.


----------



## 954kevin

well, its expensive to me...


----------



## Grunt173

954kevin said:


> well, its expensive to me...


Oh,you be the cool kid in the neighborhood. I had a Honda 750 inline 4 back in the 70's.


----------



## mille162

WildBoar said:


> Vintage? a 993? Dang, I think of them as almost brand new



Well, since a 993 is the last of the air cooled engines, it still gets grouped into the “old porsche” category! 

By todays young buyers standards, having a manual transmission and not having: bluetooth, 360deg camera, heated/cooled/massaging seats, light-up vanity door sills, iphone app sync, keyless entry/starting, 200 page book of carbonfiber/painted optional trim pieces, deviant colored seatbelt options, painted caliper options, HUD, 24+ speaker stereo, leather wrapped fusebox cover or a car shaped keyfob, means your car is def “vintage” (or “hipster” as they’d say in their own lingo!)


----------



## larrybard

WildBoar said:


> Vintage? a 993? Dang, I think of them as almost brand new


Perhaps only relative to my age would a 993 be considered almost brand new. (And maybe, by such standards, I should therefore be considered "vintage.")


----------



## Grunt173

I just wish they would bring back the Volkswagon Beetle. Now there was a car.


----------



## ThaFurnace

Grunt173 said:


> I just wish they would bring back the Volkswagon Beetle. Now there was a car.



Without the beetle, perhaps there would not be a 911!


----------



## Grunt173

ThaFurnace said:


> Without the beetle, perhaps there would not be a 911!


Dog gone,you sure got me there.That just might be true.


----------



## Keith Sinclair

Porsche was ahead of his time. Rear engine race cars got popular in the early 1960's. In the mid 1930's he was building super charged V16 rear engine Auto Unions. Didn't handle so well but were the fastest race car at the time. 

Those air cooled Turbo's go for big bucks. Less cars are available with manual stick shift. 

I remember when even a Manual turbo 4 wheel drive Subaru Forrester was fun to drive. Now they got bigger no turbo or manual and a crappy automatic transmission.


----------



## playero

pennman said:


> $100k in fountain pens. Not mine, but the pen work I do allows me to fondle these beauties!
> 
> 
> View attachment 45181
> View attachment 45182


wow they look super nice. fountain i presume


----------



## Tim Rowland

not as expensive as others hobbies but, my two hobbies are turbo Subarus and hoarding exotic woods for knife handles.


----------



## larrybard

Keith Sinclair said:


> . . . .
> I remember when even a Manual turbo 4 wheel drive Subaru Forrester was fun to drive. Now they got bigger no turbo or manual and a crappy automatic transmission.


Few months ago bought a 2018 Forester with manual -- just before they stopped offering them (starting in 2019). All my cars are manual. Just more fun/engaging. But if I were to return to the track, and were serious about my lap times, I must concede that a manual couldn't compete with a modern PDK etc. transmission.


----------



## Keith Sinclair

Like Manual for same reason. I don't know if Subaru's Automatic Trans has got better. My better half has a 2008 Forrester, the auto trans sucks. Subaru & Honda make good manual Trans.


----------



## Greenbean1224

Golf.... it would be so bad if I didn’t collect clubs like knives


----------



## minibatataman

Does medschool count? Been studying so long it's the closest thing to a hobby I have, definitely the most expensive


----------



## rebornhj

Definitely cars........I lost tons of money from cars especially Porsche panamera turbo.


----------



## larrybard

rebornhj said:


> Definitely cars........I lost tons of money from cars especially Porsche panamera turbo.


Seriously? I always wondered who bought those -- and why. I once test drove a Panamera Turbo S. Local dealer gave it to me to use for 3 days. I returned it after driving it for less than a day, I disliked it so much. (Yeah, I realize it's so subjective -- not intending to criticize you personally.) With the exception of a few very limited production cars (e.g., GT3 RS) that are rationed to preferred customers, one is pretty much assured of losing a ton of value by buying new.


----------



## WildBoar

We need people to buy top-of-the-line Cayennes and Panameras so Porsche will have money to keep building sports cars and to keep racing.


----------



## Butaru

I just read through the whole thread and I love hearing about everyone’s hobbies. Mine are simple and as of now not too costly. I share the fun of knife use, collecting, and sharpening. Tons of shooting in all forms, just not real good in one. Fishing has always been there whether it’s salt or freshwater. I used to be heavily into surfing and then more sweeping with the paddleboard. Currently my dog (Belgian Mal) is keeping me happily busy. Hopefully when I retire in a couple of years I’ll be able to start up more of travel, bonsai, and bbq!


----------



## rebornhj

larrybard said:


> Seriously? I always wondered who bought those -- and why. I once test drove a Panamera Turbo S. Local dealer gave it to me to use for 3 days. I returned it after driving it for less than a day, I disliked it so much. (Yeah, I realize it's so subjective -- not intending to criticize you personally.) With the exception of a few very limited production cars (e.g., GT3 RS) that are rationed to preferred customers, one is pretty much assured of losing a ton of value by buying new.



I understand when comparing Panamera Turbo vs GT3 vs huracan vs R8 etc everyone will dislike the Panamera.
But when comparing with S class, 7 series, A8, etc Panamera Turbo is actually a beast.
I am done with Panamera though. No more lol Maintenance cost more than ferrari 458 and resale value is horrible.
Only Porsche I will get will be GT3 or GT4. That's it.


----------



## panda

i think a 4 door porsche is sacrilege


----------



## WildBoar

panda said:


> i think a 4 door porsche is sacrilege


Yes, but it 'pays the bills'. Making the Cayenne was probably the best business decision Porsche made since the mid-'70s.


----------



## Keith Sinclair

Yup all those SUV lovers that's where the money is. The Porsche G4 I have only seen at a car show. My favorite car in the whole show.


----------



## panda

i just want to test drive a manual transmission GT3


----------



## mille162

Another addition tonight to the pile...gotta find a better way to store them, I have a feeling a large safe is in my future...


----------



## Anton

panda said:


> i just want to test drive a manual transmission GT3


it is glory - doves and fluffy clouds while Guns n Roses is banging inside your eardrum


----------



## ThaFurnace

panda said:


> i just want to test drive a manual transmission GT3



Which Skittles color do you prefer?


----------



## panda

ThaFurnace said:


> Which Skittles color do you prefer?


dark gray


----------



## Neens

It would definitely have to be brewing. Right now I’m set up for 15 gallon batches. I really want to build a one barrel system but don’t have the room.

I have an imperial milk stout sitting in the fermentor now.


----------



## swarth

mille162 said:


> Another addition tonight to the pile...gotta find a better way to store them, I have a feeling a large safe is in my future...
> View attachment 45942
> 
> View attachment 45970



For now, just leave them laying around?


----------



## tkern




----------



## Mucho Bocho

Travis, or should I say Sir Mix-a-lot. Good to see you posting.


----------



## MartinT

Cayenne doesn't really look good nor stands out though..


----------



## CB1968




----------



## WAVERY

Cycling for me too, have 10 of em need a few more though. Ohh...and cast iron, just reduced my collection of pre 50's Wagners, Griswolds and lodges that i refinish to 5 from 17 over the holidays. That number will jump back up to double digits soon!


----------



## Anton

WAVERY said:


> Cycling for me too, have 10 of em need a few more though. Ohh...and cast iron, just reduced my collection of pre 50's Wagners, Griswolds and lodges that i refinish to 5 from 17 over the holidays. That number will jump back up to double digits soon!


I've been wanting to get some Griswolds


----------



## Anton

CB1968 said:


> View attachment 46326


yours?


----------



## CB1968

Anton said:


> yours?


----------



## Anton

CB1968 said:


> View attachment 46330
> View attachment 46331
> View attachment 46330


super nice! must ride like a dream.


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Someone’s got long legs and skinny belly and a taste for Italian cycles. Really lovely. How much does it weight? Tubulars?


----------



## parbaked

Sadly Dario passed this August...RIP.





The paint scheme on this frame is called ABVD; named after a cancer treatment he endured...


----------



## Corradobrit1

larrybard said:


> OTOH, if you buy at the right time (i.e., after someone else has watched the value of their new purchase depreciate, as is almost inevitable), or hold for quite a while, they're really not so expensive -- and, indeed, become appreciating assets (or at least hold their value). Although I have no intention of reselling my 993, I'm quite pleased by the current market value. And I certainly feel as if I've gotten nearly priceless pleasure out of it over the years, whether on the track or just enjoying driving it on streets and highways.



My 993 'Moby' says Hi


----------



## WildBoar

parbaked said:


> Sadly Dario passed this August...RIP.
> 
> The paint scheme on this frame is called ABVD; named after a cancer treatment he endured...


A friend of mine (Italian guy, in his early 70s) has a bike from him. I think it was finally finished a year or so before the maker died. My friend still rides it well over 100 miles/ week.


----------



## CB1968

Mucho Bocho said:


> Someone’s got long legs and skinny belly and a taste for Italian cycles. Really lovely. How much does it weight? Tubulars?


Around 7kg, yes tubulars


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Classy CB, I like your style, nothing like riding on tubulars. I ride Veloflex carbons on my Campy Neutron wheels.


----------



## CB1968

Mucho Bocho said:


> Classy CB, I like your style, nothing like riding on tubulars. I ride Veloflex carbons on my Campy Neutron wheels.


Nice!!


----------



## larrybard

Corradobrit1 said:


> My 993 'Moby' says Hi


If only my own were in such beautiful shape. Desperately in need of paint job.


----------



## agp

... I love the Panamera. I don't think it's pretty, but I find it strangely attractive. Including that hunchback. On the other hand, I do not understand the fascination with 911s. Sure, 20 years ago, it's in a league of its own, but today there are so many good cars out there.


----------



## Anton

agp said:


> ... I love the Panamera. I don't think it's pretty, but I find it strangely attractive. Including that hunchback. On the other hand, I do not understand the fascination with 911s. Sure, 20 years ago, it's in a league of its own, but today there are so many good cars out there.


to each their own


----------



## WildBoar

agp said:


> ... I love the Panamera. I don't think it's pretty, but I find it strangely attractive. Including that hunchback. On the other hand, I do not understand the fascination with 911s. Sure, 20 years ago, it's in a league of its own, but today there are so many good cars out there.





Anton said:


> to each their own


A friend of mine got his GT3 RS about two months ago, and a GT2 RS about 2 weeks ago. Suffice it to say if you rode in one of them you might understand the fascination. And while I agree the 911s through the mid 1990s has the most 'soul', a well set-up 997 or 991 can tear up the track in a way the earlier cars cannot dream of doing. On the street though those models do little to elicit the feelings the older versions drum up with ease.


----------



## playero

commodities trading and options on them


----------



## agp

WildBoar said:


> A friend of mine got his GT3 RS about two months ago, and a GT2 RS about 2 weeks ago. Suffice it to say if you rode in one of them you might understand the fascination. And while I agree the 911s through the mid 1990s has the most 'soul', a well set-up 997 or 991 can tear up the track in a way the earlier cars cannot dream of doing. On the street though those models do little to elicit the feelings the older versions drum up with ease.



I rode in them, and understand them, but don't get the fascination for these specifically given the competition across the board.


----------



## swarfrat

Mucho Bocho said:


> ... nothing like riding on tubulars....


Can't argue with the ride quality of sew-ups. And back in the day, they were the only option for speed and distance.

But I got tired of stitching them up after flats 30+ years ago. As Sgt. Hulka said, "I'm getting too old for this ****."

That, and the last time I was putting any significant miles on them I flatted 15 miles into a cold, wet, rainy century. I'm no Froome, nobody's going to hand me a spare wheel ready to roll. There's nothing like standing in the rain wrestling with rock hard rim glue and then riding 85 miles wondering just how easy it is roll a tire off of re-used glue to make you appreciate clinchers. (Wasn't a flat ride, either. There were some great bombing descents but I think I kept it under 45mph and took turns really easy.)


----------



## Mucho Bocho

I use Uber to fix my woes if I break down. Knock on wood haven’t flatted on the road in years and the Veloflex Carbons are totally tough yet supple.


----------



## inferno

hookers & blow for sure.


----------



## rob

Hi-Fi and record collecting.


----------



## Carl Kotte

Gold and diamonds. That hobby leaves big holes in your wallet.


----------



## WildBoar

rob said:


> Hi-Fi and record collecting.


I wanted to ask about the speaker in the background in the bike thread, but didn't want to veer off topic on only the third post


----------



## Chefget

Hi-fi







And pocket knives


----------



## Brian Weekley

Canoe Cove 41’ tri cabin. Twin Cat 3208’s. Sleeps 7. Inflatable RIB. Loaded to the gills with electronics. The only reason I buy SS knives.


----------



## Receiver52

Very nice. 

I used to race sailboats but gave it up when it was getting too expensive. I think the final straw was when I had to tell one of the guys who was being careless with one of my winch handles that he better hit the water before the handle did. 


Back to golf which is far less money but also far less satisfying.


----------



## Brian Weekley

It’s hard to live on the northwest coast of North America and not spend time on the water. With preventative maintenance and a sound boat the costs are not too bad ... but much more than my knife addiction. What I need to do is to start trading boat trips for knives ... now there’s an idea!


----------



## drsmp

Fishing - light tackle, big game, almost always catch and release


----------



## Receiver52

I’m in Toronto. The boat costs were mainly racing equipment. Sails in particular. The serious guys replaced them at least every year and some times more often. Buy a lot of golf balls for the price of a big jib or chute.


----------



## Brian Weekley

Moorage and basic maintenance on my boat runs about 20k a year. If something big breaks or I feel the need to add more electronics costs skyrocket from there. I added a new autopilot and auto routing equipment a couple of years ago so I can basically select any position from here to Alaska and the boat will drive itself there ... weather permitting. Add AIS and MARPA enabled radar and even the ever present fog on the west coast doesn’t bother too much. Now ... what knives would I trade for a trip to Desolation Sound. My mind reels with the possibilities.


----------



## WPerry

I have too many hobbies that I enjoy, and I tend to cycle through them as there's just not enough funds to go around. To my credit, a few of those hobbies have stabilized in terms of GAS. 

I used to work in high-end audio, and I have a pretty decent system that's been largely untouched for 10 years: DeVore Fidelity speakers, Conrad Johnson tube linestage, White Audio Labs solid state amp, Roksan table, Benz cart, and I'm forgetting my phono pre, which would be the first thing to be upgraded, should I turn my attention to it. 

After a couple rounds of upgrades, my coffee habit has settled down, too - I've been using my Quickmill Anita and Mazzer Mini for a decade or so, too, so it's just $15-20 worth of beans per week. 

Cycling keeps me sane, but it's been limited primarily to consumables (tires, chains, cassettes, etc) and apparel for the last couple years. 

Last year I moved from my ol' Canon 5D to a Sony A7ii, primarily because I like Zeiss manual focus lenses. There was a flurry of acquisitions (35/1.4, 21/2.8, 50/1.4 all in Nikon F mount) to go along with my C/Y lenses (28/2.8, 35-70/3.4, 80-200/4), but now that's settled down, too. 

Bought a couple knifes this summer; still itching for a few more, but no rush. 

As fall and winter approach, I've been eyeing some PC upgrades (I game during the long, cold winter). I'll certainly get a new GPU (most likely a 5700 XT variant) and monitor (the new 27" 1440p LG IPS looks interesting). Maybe upgrade the CPU, but that's back-burner.


----------



## ian

Tennis is mine. I buy balls in bulk, but it still sets me back around $1 a ball, which adds up. I’ve also started buying natural gut strings to save my elbows, and each set is like $40. Did I mention I have to buy three or four of these **every year**...


----------



## Kristoffer

I used to skydive. 

The saying goes: “How much does it cost?” - “How much have you got?”

Really didn’t have any money to spare for anything else. Ate cheaply, bought cheap clothes, even drank cheap beer (THE HORROR!). Probably the happiest I’ve been though. Awesome friends, never any built up stress and more memories in those years than I’ll likely make in whatever years I have left to live. Started BASE after a while. Even more awesome and jump tickets were only paid in sweat. 

Now I have a family and the risk/reward ratio no longer makes sense. Don’t think I could ever step off of something again, knowing there’s a very real risk of it being the last thing I do. The longing is still there, but so is waking up everyday to being a father and a husband to three wonderful loved ones.


----------



## bm11

Oh boy, I have a lot and have had many more over the years...

Water sports is probably the most expensive (I have six figures into the boat, never mind all the gas, winter storage, etc etc etc.)

Followed by shooting. It doesn't have to be, but I am a bit of a collector, and I have nice taste, so I have a lot of high dollar setups (primarily long range and NFA.) These are more of an investment than an expense though.

Golf is also expensive, between the annual dues at my Country Club, monthly assessment, and assorted additional costs.

I'd say "watch collecting" would be on the list but I never really got bit by that bug, it was more of a one and done deal (Rolex Submariner,) so I'll file that under "investment."

Sports cars were up there for a while, but I swore those off after moving to the lake, getting into watersports, and also being a Country Club member.

Alpine skiing is reasonable compared to the above, though many would consider it expensive. Same with snomobiling.

Kitchen knives recently have been my biggest expense, believe it or not...


----------



## Brian Weekley

Kristoffer ... I want to compliment and congratulate you on the maturity of your decisions. I too and most guys have enjoyed the ragged edge of experience in younger years. In my case it was scuba diving and motorcycles. Most of us reluctantly and somewhat sadly step away from these activities when our world is expanded by a family. The loss associated with stepping away from these adrenaline inducing but dangerous activities never leaves us ... BUT ... pales into insignificance to the pain we would visit on our families we the possible to happen. Good for you K ... you’re a good man.


----------



## Kristoffer

Brian Weekley said:


> Kristoffer ... I want to compliment and congratulate you on the maturity of your decisions. I too and most guys have enjoyed the ragged edge of experience in younger years. In my case it was scuba diving and motorcycles. Most of us reluctantly and somewhat sadly step away from these activities when our world is expanded by a family. The loss associated with stepping away from these adrenaline inducing but dangerous activities never leaves us ... BUT ... pales into insignificance to the pain we would visit on our families we the possible to happen. Good for you K ... you’re a good man.



Thanks Brian, really appreciate that. Knowing and treating those hobbies like addictions helps a bit, hearing the loved ones laugh helps tremendously. Makes it all worth it, every morning. 

For me, having gotten in to BASE jumping (which is far more of an adrenaline rush than regular skydiving) actually made the choice to quit easier. In skydiving one can relativise the risk. In BASE, every jump is always a “is it worth the risk today?”-choice, even without family etc. 

On a somewhat philosophical note, I feel that all those things we were able to fill our days with when we were young(er) make for memories and experiences that, should the very worst happen, will make it easier to tell ourselves “yup, at least I made the most of the time I had”. That, and a touch of faith makes life pretty nice and easy to live I think. 

That said, I do wish the baby would figure out that sleeping is far more relaxing than crying through the evenings sometime soon


----------



## Brian Weekley

Sit tight son. My daughter is 42. It was about 6 weeks ago that she was crying instead of sleeping. ... at least that is what it seems. Time moves so fast that ones only regret is not savouring each moment as it went by. That’s the beauty of risk inducing hobbies. Milliseconds are captured in real time and yet replayed and savoured in exquisite detail in slow motion for a lifetime. The vision of my child first looking at me from across the delivery room was me looking at myself. No experience can exceed that. The rest is just imitation. 

It will come to you. 

B.


----------



## Kozuka

Sharp steel ....help


----------



## minibatataman

You guys took a very interesting turn with this thread.. I'm 25 and I already feel time is flying by.


----------



## Kristoffer

minibatataman said:


> You guys took a very interesting turn with this thread.. I'm 25 and I already feel time is flying by.




Sorry for de-railing the thread. Back on track!

I collected mechanical watches for a while. Nothing too fancy, but still expensive enough to get me a River jump or two. 

Overall I think travelling has probably been the most expensive “hobby” though. It’s fantastic the things you have time to see when you have Swedish 5-6 weeks of vacation a year  Interestingly enough, Japan was at the top of the “go back to” list, even before the rabbit hole. Nature, food, people, history, culture, they really have something of everything.


----------



## minibatataman

Kristoffer Tyvik said:


> Sorry for de-railing the thread. Back on track!
> 
> I collected mechanical watches for a while. Nothing too fancy, but still expensive enough to get me a River jump or two.
> 
> Overall I think travelling has probably been the most expensive “hobby” though. It’s fantastic the things you have time to see when you have Swedish 5-6 weeks of vacation a year  Interestingly enough, Japan was at the top of the “go back to” list, even before the rabbit hole. Nature, food, people, history, culture, they really have something of everything.


Haha no it's okay I only said that because now I'm feeling it too. I collect mechanical watches as well, nothing expensive but still,headphones are my other hobby, not that uni leaves me with enough cash for either


----------



## ecchef

PCSing.


----------



## daizee

Knife Making, for sure.
My other hobbies already had their investment and don't cost much to keep up anymore. But since I don't have (or have room for) a shop building on my property, I rent a two-bay garage space from a neighbor for my workshop. That ongoing expense is what does it. Sure, there are tools and consumables, but even my modest production/sales rate covers those costs pretty well.


----------



## Claws

Long term - Adjusting electric guitars (especially fenders) for sure. Swapping out electronics to adjust tone costs a few bucks for every adjustment just because I usually break a string or two when I take the thing apart. Don't even get me started on all the pickups and capacitors I've soldered over the years.


----------



## davidg

Kristoffer Tyvik said:


> I used to skydive.
> Now I have a family and the risk/reward ratio no longer makes sense. Don’t think I could ever step off of something again, knowing there’s a very real risk of it being the last thing I do. The longing is still there, but so is waking up everyday to being a father and a husband to three wonderful loved ones.



I miss racing motorcycles, but trying to start a family hasn't been cheap or easy. Reading this already helps confirm what I assumed though and makes it a little easier to miss them, ha.


----------



## Thom

Making sharp things from steel


----------



## mille162

WildBoar said:


> I wanted to ask about the speaker in the background in the bike thread, but didn't want to veer off topic on only the third post




Damn, how did I miss that in the pic! Do tell us about the system!


----------



## thirsty0ne

Hmmmm, what could that be...?
Yeah right, knitting!


----------



## Cbt

ATM kitchen knives. But I'm always finding ways to spend the money I don't have


----------



## podzap

That would probably be a toss-up between homebrewing and container gardening.


----------



## Travis petosa

On a CDC salary it’s hard to have expensive hobbies... but apparently I didn’t get that memo... between cars, guns, and kitchen knives I find myself patching the same jeans for years. :/.


----------



## suntravel

Racing with cars and bikes 

Regards

Uwe


----------



## jimmy_d

Cigars... they can get pricey. Limited editions, boxes from Cuba, good deals that you just can't pass up... there are always a reason to buy more! I only smoke a few a week, but I probably have over 1000 cigars.

Before that (actually overlapping I would say) was surf fishing. And I didn't fish with those Walmart specials. All custom rods (which I built) Van Staal reals, $40 plugs (I built those too), waders, surf tops, custom plug bags, etc. It got expensive. This was back before I had kids when I had money though!

I have also spent too much (which even my wife makes fun of me for) on raw selvedge denim. I never thought I would spend more than whatever a pair of Levis cost on a pair of jeans, but once I learned that there is a whole world of craftsmanship, mostly stemming from Japan, in denim, I was hooked. The hobby of Selvedge denim (and goodyear welted boots, and jackets, etc.) is actually similar to knives. The craftsmanship is amazing, the details are incredible, its all about making the best version of whatever it is. I appreciate good craftsmanship in pretty much anything.


----------



## WPerry

jimmy_d said:


> I have also spent too much (which even my wife makes fun of me for) on raw selvedge denim. I never thought I would spend more than whatever a pair of Levis cost on a pair of jeans, but once I learned that there is a whole world of craftsmanship, mostly stemming from Japan, in denim, I was hooked. The hobby of Selvedge denim (and goodyear welted boots, and jackets, etc.) is actually similar to knives. The craftsmanship is amazing, the details are incredible, its all about making the best version of whatever it is. I appreciate good craftsmanship in pretty much anything.



I've done a lot of reading about selvedge - it's something that interests me, but I've resisted thus far. I have a feeling that dipping my toes in might be a bad idea.


----------



## jimmy_d

WPerry said:


> I've done a lot of reading about selvedge - it's something that interests me, but I've resisted thus far. I have a feeling that dipping my toes in might be a bad idea.


I thought the same thing and yes, yes it is lol.


----------



## rob

WildBoar said:


> I wanted to ask about the speaker in the background in the bike thread, but didn't want to veer off topic on only the third post


Sorry mate, just seen your post.

As mentioned Hi-Fi and record collecting is another one of my hobbies.

Speakers are Tannoy Westminster Royal. I have owned them for about 15 years and they are still being made today.


----------



## Kippington

Growing up, my best mate had Tannoy speakers as well as a piano in his living room. Whenever I would walk down the hall and hear music playing through the open door, I wouldn't be able to tell if it was the actual piano I was listening to, or the speakers.
They were _really _nice.


----------



## KO88

Dont do green stuff... 

I mean during day I do gyokuro tea and and during night time I do absinthe. Both can get pretty expensive if you do it regularly... 

Does anyone know Žufánek huh?


----------



## M1k3

KO88 said:


> Dont do green stuff...



Got it, only the purps from now on.


----------



## bkultra

KO88 said:


> Dont do green stuff...
> 
> I mean during day I do gyokuro tea and and during night time I do absinthe. Both can get pretty expensive if you do it regularly...
> 
> Does anyone know Žufánek huh?



I often end the day with a glass of absinthe. Current bottles in my collection:

Belle Amie

Belle Amie 2nd Edition

Blanche Traditionelle "Brut d'alambic" 'Essai 4'

Blanche Traditionelle "Brut d'alambic" 'Essai 5'

Blanche de Fougerolles

Blanche de Fougerolles Heure Verte

Blanchette

Brevans A.O. Spare

Brevans H.R. Giger

Capricieuse

Clandestine

Clandestine Alcool du Vin

Doubs Mystique

Duplais

Duplais 'Balance'

Duplais (US Release)

Duplais Blanche

Duplais Blanche France

Edouard (Sep. 2009 & Mar. 2008)

Eichelberger 58 Blanche

Eichelberger 60 verte

Eichelberger 68 Verte

Eichelberger 70 Verte

Eichelberger 70 Verte Classic

Eichelberger 78 Verte

Eichelberger Brut 80

François Guy

Helfrich Blanche

Helfrich Verte

Kübler 53

L'Artisanale

L'Enjôleuse

L'Italienne

La Coquette

La Fée XS Française

La Fée XS Suisse

La Ptite

La Ptite douce

La Valote (US Release)

La Valote Francis Martin

La Valote Lucien Fornoni

La Valote Martin L´Originale 72

La Valote Tradition 65

La Valote Willy Bovet

Lemercier Amer 72

Leopold Bros (Batch #14)

Lucid

Maitresse Rouge

Mansinthe

Marteau Absinthe de la Belle Epoque

Marteau Verte Classique

Meadow of Love (Batch 09-1)

Montmartre (2nd Edition)

Nouvelle-Orléans (Aug. 2008 & Mar. 2008)

Obsello

Opaline

Père François (Elixir du Pays des Fées)

PF 1901 (Sep. 2009 & Sep. 2007)

Pacifique

Prométhée

Recette Marianne (FrancoSuisse)

Roquette - 1797

Serpis 65

Sirene (Batch #12)

Soixante-Cinq

St. George

Suisse Verte Clandestine (Edition #2, Angelique with no A.A. used for coloration)

Twin Tec

Verte Suisse (Sep. 2009 & Sep. 2007)

Verte de Fougerolles

Vieux Carre

Vieux Pontarlier

Walton Waters (Batch 08-1)

Wormwood Blanche


----------



## KO88

Ohh man thats nice collection! 

I drink only Zufanek. Still have his This is not dubied (couple of bottles) never drunk anything like that.... 
Wish to meet u and share some stuff I see u different level 
Not many people like that taste...


----------



## Dc2123

Sharpening knives lol. To many stones.


----------



## M1k3

Dc2123 said:


> To many stones.



What?


----------



## Dc2123

My most expensive hobby is sharpening. I have many many stones.


----------



## M1k3

Dc2123 said:


> I have many many stones.



Does not.....compute...


----------



## Dc2123

M1k3 said:


> What?





Dc2123 said:


> My most expensive hobby is sharpening. I have many many stones.





M1k3 said:


> Does not.....compute...




How does it not compute, lol?

You need stones to sharpen.
Sharpening is a hobby of mine I do for friends, cooks, etc. 
and I’ve spent a lot of money on stones.


----------



## M1k3

Dc2123 said:


> How does it not compute, lol?
> 
> You need stones to sharpen.
> Sharpening is a hobby of mine I do for friends, cooks, etc.
> and I’ve spent a lot of money on stones.



The "To many" part. Did you mean to say "Not enough"?


----------



## Dc2123

M1k3 said:


> The "To many" part. Did you mean to say "Not enough"?



You’re losing me. And maybe losing it a bit yourself. 

Stones are expensive, I have many stones. Sharpening on stones is my hobby. It’s an expensive hobby.


----------



## ButlerHoosierChef

The expensive hobby I have is trying to find the correct speakers at the correct price and fixing them to sound better. After that is collecting wonderful knives to help make me delicious food.


----------



## ian

Dc2123 said:


> You’re losing me. And maybe losing it a bit yourself.
> 
> Stones are expensive, I have many stones. Sharpening on stones is my hobby. It’s an expensive hobby.



Something in me thinks @M1k3 is being intentionally obtuse.


----------



## Receiver52

Oh crap. Starting to look at Porsche Turbos again. It’s a disease.


----------



## WildBoar

Receiver52 said:


> Oh crap. Starting to look at Porsche Turbos again. It’s a disease.


As long as they are 911 turbos and not turbo 924s or 044s you should be okay.


----------



## Receiver52

Yeah, thinking of trading up AGAIN


----------



## inferno

i think mine is my modular synth. and maybe by bikes (pedal bikes) but be honest i dont know if the bikes are a hobby since this is my only form of transportation.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

My motorcycle is ramping up in cost. I’m trying to get it ready for a ride to Vancouver. Solo. 
got new tires today. Man, wrestling that rear hurts the body. Lots of parts to hold in place. I still need a top bag for the back, a tank bag, extra fuel container, and some travel tools. Maybe additional lighting, and cruise control, and communication stuff. Jeez! Cheaper to fly there and get a hotel.


----------



## inferno

are you traveling to vancouver from south africa?


----------



## panda

Receiver52 said:


> Oh crap. Starting to look at Porsche Turbos again. It’s a disease.


All motor only for me


----------



## Runner_up

Easily watches. Rolex Daytona is calling my name.


----------



## inferno

Runner_up said:


> Easily watches. Rolex Daytona is calling my name.



remember you at least need one all gold and one steel. depending on dress code.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

inferno said:


> are you traveling to vancouver from south africa?


Hardly. California, but camping the entire way.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

inferno said:


> remember you at least need one all gold and one steel. depending on dress code.


 Wow. I actually have that covered. The gold one is not my style. Yet.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

boomchakabowwow said:


> Wow. I actually have that covered. The gold one is not my style. Yet.


Can do both...


----------



## Runner_up

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> Can do both...
> View attachment 80624




Nice, my daily is a 16613 two tone blue submariner. Solid gold Rolex has still eluded me. I'll get a day date when I'm 50 haha


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

I wanted a blue, or green, but they are ridiculously priced.


----------



## Runner_up

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> I wanted a blue, or green, but they are ridiculously priced.



I got a 116610LV green dial sub at retail back when they first came out and weren't popular. I will make a nice sum when I decide to sell.


----------



## alterwisser

Runner_up said:


> Nice, my daily is a 16613 two tone blue submariner. Solid gold Rolex has still eluded me. I'll get a day date when I'm 50 haha



i thought the all gold Day Date Was so ridiculous for a long time.... now I want one lol. I think it can look very cool with a low key outfit like jeans, white shirt and ankle boots or even Chucks...


----------



## Keith Sinclair

Actually found a 2016 6 speed manual Forrester on Craigslist.

Took it for a test spin over the Pali. A lot of fun the 6 speed with 2.5L boxer engine.


----------



## MarcelNL

I drove a (almost vintage) Audi S6 for a while, that was an expensive hobby getting too expensive to be funny anymore so it had to go...but it was much fun on the Autobahn  
The only downside is that any other car I'm driving seems to be broken, or rather; is lacking a few 100 horses....I find myself eyeing cars with more horses lately.

By far my most expensive hobby is audio, even when I'm not really buying much new stuff/gear, but the vintage stuff is getting hideously expensive and new parts are even more expensive as the labor cost of fairies and sourcerers has gone up dramatically lately. All in all I don't spend that much on hobbies, plenty more on food!


----------



## ma_sha1

My most expensive hobby was JDM car modifications.

Known in Japan as Nissan Skyline 350GT, AWD, I.e. Inifinity G35x, started with innocent intake/exhaust & ended with the only HKS supercharged G35x in North America that I knew of. The modding, or should I say bleeding, paralleled the early Fast & Furious franchise years & the modding cost far exceeded the purchasing cost of the car.


----------



## MarcelNL

Almost forgot espresso, but that pays itself by roasting my own beans (I tell mysel, truth is that I benefit from a huge 'free' quality increase by roasting my own greens versus buying roasted coffee at easily double the price of greens)


----------



## Lars

MarcelNL said:


> By far my most expensive hobby is audio, even when I'm not really buying much new stuff/gear, but the vintage stuff is getting hideously expensive and new parts are even more expensive as the labor cost of fairies and sourcerers has gone up dramatically lately.


A nice DAC and class D amp would solve that AND give you a nice upgrade in sound quality


----------



## dang

My most expensive hobby? Child-rearing. None of the other hobbies comes close.


----------



## Goorackerelite

cameras, audio gear, guitars, flutes, harps, exotic instruments etc.... life is my most expensive hobby.


----------



## spaceconvoy

dang said:


> My most expensive hobby? Child-rearing. None of the other hobbies comes close.


I'm not sure that counts as a hobby... with a hobby, you're allowed to get bored and abandon it without going to prison.


----------



## BillHanna

“Look, Carl. We’ve had fun, but none of it recently. It’s not me, it’s you. This government man will find you a home that can deal with your ducking Pokémon BS. Good luck.”


----------



## Keith Sinclair

Receiver52 said:


> Oh crap. Starting to look at Porsche Turbos again. It’s a disease.



Air cooled turbo Porsche


----------



## damiano

Apart from what I have spent on my car, my money typically goes to clothing and travel/expensive hotels (pre covid). That is apart from food, alcohol, girls - and not necessarily in that order..


----------



## alterwisser

Spent more on knives than I ever spent on a car lol....

but been lucky last couple of years that wifey always got nice company cars ... that I used more than she did haha


----------



## Keith Sinclair

Since sold my Honda over a month ago haven't had a car. Use her car tho neither of us drive much with Covid.

Lots of folks walking in our valley late in the day.


----------



## MarcelNL

Lars said:


> A nice DAC and class D amp would solve that AND give you a nice upgrade in sound quality


I consider my Metrum R2R DAC quite nice, for sure the new tube amp will outclass any class D amp, believe me I've heard plenty class D and yes they can do great but involvement and musicality is not their Forté. Did you ever hear a Yamamura amp, think in a niche in that direction;-)

I'm a lone digital ranger in the ranks of Klangfilm afficionados, intel NUC with LPS, Jcat output Singxer SU1 etc....


----------



## Colin

My education is a "hobby" that will cost me $300/month for the foreseeable future. College loans suck.


----------



## Lars

MarcelNL said:


> I consider my Metrum R2R DAC quite nice, for sure the new tube amp will outclass any class D amp, believe me I've heard plenty class D and yes they can do great but involvement and musicality is not their Forté.


I will leave involvement and musicality to the performer, thanks


----------



## Kgp

Definitely cars.


----------



## Receiver52

Keith Sinclair said:


> Air cooled turbo Porsche



Sold my 1996 Porsche Turbo in 2013. If I’d waited 2 more years, value tripled. Buyer is happy though.


----------



## WildBoar

Kgp said:


> View attachment 97018



What year is this? My brother in law has one that is almost identical.


----------



## Kgp

69. 427 435 hp


----------



## gregfisk

Audio is definitely my most expensive hobby. A couple of years ago I took a 20’x30’ out building and turned it into a listening room. Lots of room treatments, tube gear, open baffle custom made speakers and a state of the art tube dac with volume control. I use a macmini as a music server with audirvana software. It was expensive to set up but now that it’s done upgrades and new music are my only real costs. Picture of my room and some gear from a get together I had when a bunch of guys brought over equipment to try.


----------



## WildBoar

I think my BIL's is a '66' or '67. Pretty sure he told me HP is in the 300s, but it was a couple of years ago. He let me drive it on the country roads around where he lives in PA. The sound and power was nice. it appeals to the opposite side of the brain than my '87 Carrera.


----------



## Kgp

WildBoar said:


> I think my BIL's is a '66' or '67. Pretty sure he told me HP is in the 300s, but it was a couple of years ago. He let me drive it on the country roads around where he lives in PA. The sound and power was nice. it appeals to the opposite side of the brain than my '87 Carrera.


My BIL has an 07 carrera. Great car and fun to drive.


----------



## Keith Sinclair

Kgp said:


> 69. 427 435 hp



Like the white car first picture what's the engine year of that sweet ride?


----------



## Kgp

Keith Sinclair said:


> Like the white car first picture what's the engine year of that sweet ride?


It’s a 1964 327 365hp. Was fuel injected originally but first owner put a carb on it. Has 40,000 miles on it.


----------



## gregfisk

I’ve had your dac in my system when a fellow audiophile brought it over for a get together. My Lapizator dac is also a Nos dac. The Metrum is a nice dac and sounded very good that day. And you hit the old proverbial nail on the head with this comment about involvement and musicality, I couldn’t agree with you more.

MarcelNL said
I consider my Metrum R2R DAC quite nice, for sure the new tube amp will outclass any class D amp, believe me I've heard plenty class D and yes they can do great but involvement and musicality is not their Forté.


----------



## Keith Sinclair

Kgp said:


> It’s a 1964 327 365hp. Was fuel injected originally but first owner put a carb on it. Has 40,000 miles on it.



Corvette Stingrays my favorite 60's years.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

Kayak Bass fishing is putting a big DENT in all my other activities. i'm obsessed with catching a GIANT. too bad i kinda suck at the moment. but that's the rub. the fishing is getting better as i am getting better. i cast more accurately, i know more spots, etc.

this could ruin my other hobbies. i cant even remember the last time i was on my mountain bike. GAH!!


----------



## Kgp

boomchakabowwow said:


> Kayak Bass fishing is putting a big DENT in all my other activities. i'm obsessed with catching a GIANT. too bad i kinda suck at the moment. but that's the rub. the fishing is getting better as i am getting better. i cast more accurately, i know more spots, etc.
> 
> this could ruin my other hobbies. i cant even remember the last time i was on my mountain bike. GAH!!


It's not expensive till you buy a Ranger bass boat. Don't ask how I know, and never calculate your cost per fish!


----------



## agp

Stock options for me.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

Kgp said:


> It's not expensive till you buy a Ranger bass boat. Don't ask how I know, and never calculate your cost per fish!


 hahha.yes. funny story. my wife thought i SHOULD buy a boat. a bass boat. it was me that didnt want to. the GAS, the Maintenence, i have no where to store it, my truck is a tiny truck - i would need a new truck to tow. the CONS far outweighed the PROS. i am pretty happy with my Hobie Fishing Kayak.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

having said that..i would go with a Vexux Boat, not a Ranger. i like the partial Aluminum construction for that plush ride.


----------



## jacko9

I went through that discussion many years ago until my wife pointed out the price and variety of fish at the local market.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

This isn’t helping. I caught a gang of them.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

........Still not helping


----------



## DavidPF

JBroida said:


> I know we are all dorky about knives here, but clearly we all have many other hobbies too. I've seen watches, vinyl records, cooking, eating out, travel, cameras, and more on here. Where does the bulk of your hard earned $$$ go?


If I *really* had money, pianos. Well, I'd only "collect" 2 or 3 at most, but pianos as nice as the knives on KKF are, are $100,000 give or take, so it adds up. And if you collect pianos, you also collect houses to put them in.

But no money, so I'll collect one knife and call it good.


----------



## Towerguy

JBroida said:


> I know we are all dorky about knives here, but clearly we all have many other hobbies too. I've seen watches, vinyl records, cooking, eating out, travel, cameras, and more on here. Where does the bulk of your hard earned $$$ go?
> 
> Personally, i'm a split between eating out and camera stuff. They both kill my wallet more than knives ever could.
> 
> Where do you guys stand? Or are you one of those REAL crazies who spends all of his/her hard earned cash on knives?


Collecting 1911 pistols.


----------



## DavidPF

Towerguy said:


> Collecting 1911 pistols.


That's an oddly specific number of pistols, and where will you keep them all? (I KNOW, just kidding)


----------



## WildBoar

DavidPF said:


> That's an oddly specific number of pistols


I was thinking he is one of the few who actually adheres to a 'on in one out' rule


----------



## DamageInc

I went a little mad working from home for the past 11 months, and in a moment of weakness I upgraded my stereo with a new amp.


----------



## MarcelNL

nice bit of kit!


----------



## big_adventure

Tiny USB charging blocks, broken Apple Lightning cables (I don't even use an iPhone or an iPad, and still there are a dozen in my apartment), old bills.

More seriously... nothing compared to the people on this thread, but I have a crap-ton of climbing (rock, ice, mountain, big wall - you name it) and camping gear (7 tents, 9 sleeping bags, 6 or 7 pads, stoves, filters, etc.).

Of course, none of that comes close to the price of my three kids.


----------



## JAKsQandBrew

I was about to say the 3 kids put a big dent in my finances. And the oldest is only 8 so it just gets worse till like 2037 when the last one turns 18 and is fully financially independent (that's how it works right)


----------



## Kgp

JAKsQandBrew said:


> I was about to say the 3 kids put a big dent in my finances. And the oldest is only 8 so it just gets worse till like 2037 when the last one turns 18 and is fully financially independent (that's how it works right)


Only if you are lucky. Some take a lot longer to get off the payroll!


----------



## big_adventure

Kgp said:


> Only if you are lucky. Some take a lot longer to get off the payroll!



Not if you learn 'em properly. 

I kid, I kid: I'm my kids' *****, and we all know it.


----------



## tcmx3

Kgp said:


> Only if you are lucky. Some take a lot longer to get off the payroll!



statistically speaking it's much more likely they wont get off the payroll until 27 these days


----------



## jacko9

Golf - I just signed up for a yearly membership at The Course at Wente designed by Greg Norman.


----------



## DamageInc

MarcelNL said:


> nice bit of kit!


I'm really enjoying it. Might be old fashioned with the VU meters, but I love it.


----------



## MarcelNL

DamageInc said:


> I'm really enjoying it. Might be old fashioned with the VU meters, but I love it.


get their flagship CD transport and DAC to go with it , I believe they are DP90 and DP91, the one with a gazillion BB PCM63P-K DAC chips, highly recommended and can easily compete with all the newer stuff


----------



## DamageInc

MarcelNL said:


> get their flagship CD transport and DAC to go with it , I believe they are DP90 and DP91, the one with a gazillion BB PCM63P-K DAC chips, highly recommended and can easily compete with all the newer stuff


I bought the DAC-50 option card to go with the amp, so it's fully integrated now, no need for external DAC. Their CD transports are beautiful, but I rarely play CDs. When I buy a CD, I rip it to my PC and play it from there.

I'm going to keep listing as is for the next few months and if I get the itch again, next step would be a speaker upgrade. I have Audiovector SR3 Signature speakers, and they offer a service where you can get them upgraded to TOTL newest generation R3 Arrete.


----------



## jwthaparc

First it was drug addiction (not exactly a hobby though, but all my money went there), then vaping (building complex coils on rda's), then wet shaving, then cooking (outside of my job), which led to sharpening.


----------



## KO88

Bloody bike - Bought BMC Gravel (URS) the basic version and now upgrading it The bike it self is like 3 katos and every damn other thing is another Kato. What E -Tap shifting and carbon wheels (Enve - 3 katos  ). And all the stuff around lights and winter wear...


----------



## bkultra

Lately...


----------



## jwthaparc

bkultra said:


> Lately...
> 
> View attachment 114147


Yeah, been there. I used to sell coils to people (aliens, helix framed staples, etc) to support my vape gear habit.


----------



## Illyria

1. Knife making. 
2. Knife collecting. 
3. Headphones + amps. 

Those are my top three by far, haha.


----------



## andrewsa

Film photography and being a weeb.


----------



## Kgp

andrewsa said:


> Film photography and being a weeb.
> 
> View attachment 114578
> 
> View attachment 114579


Some of those ladies appear to be wearing very little! Larger pics would be appreciated!


----------



## big_adventure

Kgp said:


> Some of those ladies appear to be wearing very little! Larger pics would be appreciated!



Just watch some animé, you'll see all of them.


----------



## andrewsa

Kgp said:


> Some of those ladies appear to be wearing very little! Larger pics would be appreciated!


I wouldn't say very little but mostly are Bikinis or undergarments . Is there a particular character you'd like a larger picture of?


----------



## Kgp

andrewsa said:


> I wouldn't say very little but mostly are Bikinis or undergarments . Is there a particular character you'd like a larger picture of?


thanks, but with the internet there is no shortage of scantily clad women. 
I'm trying to figure out how I can convince my wife to remove her collectibles from our curio cabinet so I can start one of these collections!


----------



## big_adventure

Kgp said:


> thanks, but with the internet there is no shortage of scantily clad women.
> I'm trying to figure out how I can convince my wife to remove her collectibles from our curio cabinet so I can start one of these collections!



Oh man, good luck with that. We believe in you.*

* no, we really don't. But good luck anyway.


----------



## TheGreek

I have several hobbies that I move into and out of. I enjoy them all immensely. Knives, of course, photography, high end audio/home theater, watches, and lately Crypto. Definitely Crypto lately.


----------



## ian

What is it about photography, high end audio and watches? Seems like 3/4 of the people here are into those things. Not sure I get the relationship with knives.


----------



## Ericfg

Phaleristics and numismatics


----------



## Evan Estern

I used to spend about 10 hours a week practicing Judo, and have for most of my life, but have largely put that aside until the pandemic is over. It's actually a very ecnomical activity--a judogi or two and membership to a club is about all you need (other than good health insurance!) Other than that I'm kind of a failed collector--I'll build up a few high end items of one kind or another--knives, hunting rifles, guitars, cameras, and then I'll clean house and sell most of it off. At the moment I have 4 or 5 Chris Reeve knives--I guess that's my most expensive collection. At the moment I'm looking at getting rid of them all except maybe 1 (or 2) favorites. I guess don't like to collect stuff as much as I just want to find the "one" that does it for me more than all the others. Current hobbies in approximate order of how much time and energy I put in: Bicycling, playing guitar, chickens (for the eggs), deer hunting, vegetable gardening, knives.


----------



## TheGreek

ian said:


> What is it about photography, high end audio and watches? Seems like 3/4 of the people here are into those things. Not sure I get the relationship with knives.



We all can, and have used regular beater knives at work or at home. Somewhere or sometime we were introduced to Japanese knives and we learned that there was much more out there than a knife block purchased at Walmart. That same curiosity that lead us to seek out something better carries over into the rest of our lives. I could use my iphone to take pictures and tell me the time. But knowing that there is more out there and appreciating the craftsmanship that went into producing a special or one of a kind item is what we all have in common, IMHO.


----------



## jwthaparc

Evan Estern said:


> I used to spend about 10 hours a week practicing Judo, and have for most of my life, but have largely put that aside until the pandemic is over. It's actually a very ecnomical activity--a judogi or two and membership to a club is about all you need (other than good health insurance!) Other than that I'm kind of a failed collector--I'll build up a few high end items of one kind or another--knives, hunting rifles, guitars, cameras, and then I'll clean house and sell most of it off. At the moment I have 4 or 5 Chris Reeve knives--I guess that's my most expensive collection. At the moment I'm looking at getting rid of them all except maybe 1 (or 2) favorites. I guess don't like to collect stuff as much as I just want to find the "one" that does it for me more than all the others. Current hobbies in approximate order of how much time and energy I put in: Bicycling, playing guitar, chickens (for the eggs), deer hunting, vegetable gardening, knives.


From what I've heard those chris Reeves are some good folding knives. Count me a little jealous.


----------



## MarcelNL

ian said:


> What is it about photography, high end audio and watches? Seems like 3/4 of the people here are into those things. Not sure I get the relationship with knives.


craftsmanship in technology, quality? sum-ting like that? Quality always gets me, a restaurant with a (couple of) Michelin stars, good (90+) espresso, great shirts, well made shoes, cars, you name it, My motto is that life is too short to mess about with anything low quality. Do it well or do without...


----------



## ian

I mean, I guess. I obsess about knives, but I have a crappy car, don’t give a damn about clothing or watches, or really anything else except cooking stuff. And I don’t buy lots of fancy ingredients either. Unless you have an unlimited budget somehow, you have to pick and choose what you want to obsess about. I also just don’t have time or energy to stress about getting the best of everything.


----------



## andrewsa

ian said:


> What is it about photography, high end audio and watches? Seems like 3/4 of the people here are into those things. Not sure I get the relationship with knives.


Hobbies dont need to be related to each other in anyway.


----------



## WildBoar

ian said:


> What is it about photography, high end audio and watches? Seems like 3/4 of the people here are into those things. Not sure I get the relationship with knives.


The relationship?

My knives allow me to mug people and take their nice lenses, stereos and watches.

It is a synergistic combination.


----------



## ian

andrewsa said:


> Hobbies dont need to be related to each other in anyway.



By relationship, I mean "why are so many knife people into these other things?" It seems like more than coincidence that those 3 (photography, watches, audio) are so hugely popular here. Or maybe those are just the most popular fancy-type hobbies among human males. Idk.


----------



## LostHighway

I went through high end audio and have at least partially come out the other side, after many decades. I think audio gear per se needs to be distinguished from record or CD collecting, although they often go hand-in-hand that is not always the case. There are plenty of vinyl collectors with thousands, and in rarer cases tens of thousands, of records that have strictly mid-fi audio systems.

Went through photography but sort of lost interest with the switch to digital. I think it robbed photography of much of the craft and soul. It is now much easier for the average person to take technically acceptable photos but IMO it has also become a matter of monkeys with typewriters.

Went through bikes but sort of lost interest when bike technology switched to the planned obsolescence business model. I am also too old to pretend that an extra few thousand dollars is going to make me faster.

I've never been wealthy enough to seriously go down the boats or cars road.

I never cared much for watches, guns, or pens although if I my penmanship even remotely rivaled my grandfather's I might justify pens.

Right now kitchen knives and Jnats are my primary money sink.

.


----------



## TheGreek

ian said:


> By relationship, I mean "why are so many knife people into these other things?" It seems like more than coincidence that those 3 (photography, watches, audio) are so hugely popular here. Or maybe those are just the most popular fancy-type hobbies among human males. Idk.



I never thought of my self as 'fancy'. I do appreciate craftsmanship in anything. In an age of machines stamping out cookie cutter items, I appreciate hand made items. I would bet that applies to most of the people on this forum (maybe i'm speaking out of turn). 

There's an old photography joke about a photographer who was invited to a dinner party. The host asked him to bring a few pictures for everyone to enjoy. The host remarked during the dinner party that the pictures were "stunning" and that the photographer must have used a really good camera. After dinner, the photographer thanked the host and remarked the dinner was delicious. He also added that she must have some collection of pots and pans to make such a good meal. . .


----------



## GeneH

My most expensive hobby? Being lost somewhere: stuff includes bicycle, backpacking, canoe camping, ice fishing, summer fishing, hunting, and of course you have to have the right knives(s) to support each activity including butchering and cooking. (there's a knife and cookware in the picture so this is ...kitchen related...sorta.) Here I'm trying a DIY stove instead of open fire. Better night vision but poor heat in the open.


----------



## gregfisk

I was into photography for many years and kind of drifted away from it a few years ago. Shortly after I purchased my first digital gear. Audio really took me deep and that made since because I’ve always loved music. Never had any interest in watches other than when I was around 10 or 12 when I thought the wide leather hippie style watch bands were cool. I’m only really into knives and here because I started making them. I’m into making the tools and working in my shop more than anything. But I’ve grown to enjoy hanging out here. The truths is there are intelligent people here and I enjoy the off topic threads like this one as much as anything else.


----------



## MarcelNL

same here, photography was a short episode, watches never caught me although I admire the craftsmanship, same for much else.

Right now I'm focusing on audio, cooking (where knives come in) and espresso.
I see a pattern there too, plenty of folks into wither one of the topics mentioned are intelligent, into craftsmanship and quality, quality always gets me...folks knowing what they do, cutting edge....that ....


----------



## alterwisser

I never had expensive hobbies besides collecting way too many knives ...

Bikes? I have a 1500€ bike that the Irish government covered 500€ off. Performs just as well as a 8000€ bike. It’s more about the rider than the bike.

Audio? I couldn’t care less. It’s music. Spotify in car or with AirPods Pro that I got for free (miles my wife accumulated with business travel).

Corona has shown me one thing: what I want to spend money on is traveling. A lot. More. I don’t care much about “things” anymore. Honestly: I’d sell all my knives to fund travel if I had to (and could travel). I’d be fine with a CCK, Tanaka Ginsan and a cheap Parer ...


----------



## rickbern

ian said:


> What is it about photography, high end audio and watches? Seems like 3/4 of the people here are into those things. Not sure I get the relationship with knives.


It has nothing to do with the hobby, it has to do with the type of person that's obsessed enough about the most commonplace household tool in the world, the frigging knife in your kitchen, to join a website devoted solely to their appreciation, and then stick around for hundreds or even thousands of posts talking about their nuances.

Full disclosure: I have spent, over the last decade, a fair bit on cameras, bikes and knives. It's only the knife forum that I really enjoy posting in longterm!


----------



## rickbern

alterwisser said:


> I never had expensive hobbies besides collecting way too many knives ...
> 
> Bikes? I have a 1500€ bike that the Irish government covered 500€ off. Performs just as well as a 8000€ bike. It’s more about the rider than the bike.
> 
> Audio? I couldn’t care less. It’s music. Spotify in car or with AirPods Pro that I got for free (miles my wife accumulated with business travel).
> 
> Corona has shown me one thing: what I want to spend money on is traveling. A lot. More. I don’t care much about “things” anymore. Honestly: I’d sell all my knives to fund travel if I had to (and could travel). I’d be fine with a CCK, Tanaka Ginsan and a cheap Parer ...


My kids are grown, I have a bit of extra money now, but until my youngest hit 22 my favorite "hobby" was funding their higher education. Until that was sorted, I spent as little as I could on anything like a hobby. Living in the US as a middle class single parent, that was a scary number. 

No bikes, no cameras, not much travel either. I got by with an old wusthoff 10" chef's knife and a mac vegetable knife someone had given me. But what I did do, living in NYC, was to develop a large family dinner crew. I have always made dinners for dozens at a time, very few blood relatives, and my kids got to experience cultures and new ideas at our dinner table. That's still my most enduring, and most beloved, hobby.


----------



## gregfisk

After I retired I had planned on traveling. First trip planned was to see my daughter and her boyfriend in Guam. Then Covid hit and now I haven’t seen my daughter in person in almost a year and a half. I feel fortunate we live in this time of technology so I can at least see her beautiful face when I talk to her. It really does suck though not being able to give her a hug. Another hobby that I was really into for a few years was cooking. I still enjoy it but when it’s just the two of us I find it less enjoyable. Hopefully when we all get vaccinated and can gather I’ll jump back into cooking. I have a water smoker like to smoke meat and fish on. Right now it’s just hanging out in the shop and making stuff. Or hanging out in my audio room and listening to music.


----------



## Polycentric

My most expensive hobby now is headphones/personal audio equipment which is in line with a lot of people here . I recently got a new amp and pair of headphones and they're sick! Love how the Focal Clears sound with the Luxman amp (the HD800S is a loaner and not mine... yet).












After headphones it's probably photography. I haven't splurged on a serious modern lens yet, but love pairing nice vintage Zeiss lenses with my A7RII. I used to shoot a lot more film but film and lab costs rack up so I try to only shoot film when I'm seriously in the mood. I'm currently taking a photography class as on of my college courses right now and it's gotten me to think a lot more about why I'm taking a picture and how to be more creative. I like the class a lot because there's actually very little focus on formal composition or rules but the professor urges us a lot to think about what we want to do and what we want to capture. It's a lot of fun and motivates me to get out and shoot. 

My cheapest and maybe most satisfying hobby is probably exercising. I do a lot of triathlon training and other than my bike and running shoes it's not too bad! 

There's something about audio, bikes, watches, and cameras (I've never understood watches, but I'm happy with my Garmin Fenix 5 Plus) . No idea why so many of us are drawn to them, but here we are .


----------



## alterwisser

Polycentric said:


> There's something about audio, bikes, watches, and cameras (I've never understood watches, but I'm happy with my Garmin Fenix 5 Plus) . No idea why so many of us are drawn to them, but here we are .



Watches are actually easy to explain, or rather their appeal...

- They are marvels of mechanical precision. The idea that a watch can (quite) accurately tell the time while being powered by your movement is quite intriguing. And that doesn’t even include complications

- It’s a piece of jewelry that is widely accepted as a classic for men. Now, generally I don’t care about what society thinks of how I dress (quite colorfully in my case, I hate black), but it’s an aspect.

- They are often considered heirloom pieces that are handed down from father to son. I hope my son will be interested, but if he doesn’t I’m happy to carry the few watches I own for the rest of my life. I have an old Seiko Turtle that was made the month I was born, I find that quite intriguing. But I understand if others don’t.

- It’s a “slow me down” piece in a fast and rapidly changing world. It actually calms me to see the second hand move.

- Some are true pieces of art, just like some knives are ...


----------



## WildBoar

Plus they are like potato chips -- you can't have just one.


----------



## RockyBasel

WildBoar said:


> Plus they are like potato chips -- you can't have just one.


Well said. Hence expensive


----------



## tomsch

By far my most expensive "hobby" is saving for retirement


----------



## DamageInc

Today for no good reason at all I ordered these Audiovetor R3 Arreté speakers. Will get them in a few days and do A/B with my current SR3 Signature model.

Still kinda kicking myself for doing it as I am very happy with my setup as is. But maybe this will make me happier...


----------



## Lars

DamageInc said:


> Today for no good reason at all I ordered these


You are every audio vendors dream ❤


----------



## DamageInc

Lars said:


> You are every audio vendors dream ❤


Yeah a complete idiot with no common sense


----------



## WildBoar

DamageInc said:


> Yeah a complete idiot with no common sense


And one with -- that's an important trait


----------



## schutzen-jager

historic militaria + others -


----------



## Keith Sinclair

OK I've posted pictures before, here's the group

Early and mid 20th century Grand prix race cars.





Detail shots


----------



## Keith Sinclair

Few more open wheel racers & a some classic 
cars.


----------



## MarcelNL

wow, that is quite a collection AND those are models of a quality I did not know to exist!


----------



## dafox

Japanese kitchen knives and stones.


----------



## Keith Sinclair

Yeah my collecting of everything has dropped off to a standstill. Found myself looking at tower loud speakers that don't need so can totally relate to Damageink. My psb towers are
Fine mostly for watching TV. 

CMC is a German company they were making 
models in Germany that were better than average diecast. Then they took operation to China early to mid 2000's producing models with cheap labor mostly women. These are diecast at it's finest. 

I got most of these 2008-2015. Goldilocks period where cheap labor they sold 200-400 dollar range. Not cheap but to me they were 
well worth the price. I have seen models on eBay asking almost double what I paid.

Always wanted a Alfa Romeo early 1930's grand prix car. CMC never made one. They are important cars in racing history.

Now in 2021 announced they are making 1000
models of the Alfa. Pre order price 585.00
I know all the 1920's & 30's race cars I bought
were 200-325$ range all are awesome.


----------



## gregfisk

ian said:


> By relationship, I mean "why are so many knife people into these other things?" It seems like more than coincidence that those 3 (photography, watches, audio) are so hugely popular here. Or maybe those are just the most popular fancy-type hobbies among human males. Idk.


I was heavy into photography for many years but have never been into watches. Audio is a big passion of mine and has been since I was a young teen. The thing about this knife hobby and this place is that people are here for many different reasons. I’m not here because I have a passion for nice knives, I’m here because I started making knives. And I wanted to understand what knife enthusiasts were into. Some people here are chefs so knives are a tool for work. And some people just like having nice things, whatever those things might be. I appreciate a nice knife and nice things in general. And I’ve learned a lot here but I don’t consider myself a knife nerd.


----------



## agp

Watches, cars, photography are all things of the past. My new most expensive hobby by a mile is home renovation. At least this hobby adds value to more than just myself.


----------



## mk4pi

Polycentric said:


> My most expensive hobby now is headphones/personal audio equipment which is in line with a lot of people here . I recently got a new amp and pair of headphones and they're sick! Love how the Focal Clears sound with the Luxman amp (the HD800S is a loaner and not mine... yet).
> 
> View attachment 116311
> 
> 
> View attachment 116312
> 
> 
> After headphones it's probably photography. I haven't splurged on a serious modern lens yet, but love pairing nice vintage Zeiss lenses with my A7RII. I used to shoot a lot more film but film and lab costs rack up so I try to only shoot film when I'm seriously in the mood. I'm currently taking a photography class as on of my college courses right now and it's gotten me to think a lot more about why I'm taking a picture and how to be more creative. I like the class a lot because there's actually very little focus on formal composition or rules but the professor urges us a lot to think about what we want to do and what we want to capture. It's a lot of fun and motivates me to get out and shoot.
> 
> My cheapest and maybe most satisfying hobby is probably exercising. I do a lot of triathlon training and other than my bike and running shoes it's not too bad!
> 
> There's something about audio, bikes, watches, and cameras (I've never understood watches, but I'm happy with my Garmin Fenix 5 Plus) . No idea why so many of us are drawn to them, but here we are .



how do you compare the HD800s vs the Clear. I got a Clear Professional (extra ear-pad is more useful IMO). I wanted to give the Drop HD8XX a go but was afraid it's too similar to the Clear.


----------



## Polycentric

mk4pi said:


> how do you compare the HD800s vs the Clear. I got a Clear Professional (extra ear-pad is more useful IMO). I wanted to give the Drop HD8XX a go but was afraid it's too similar to the Clear.



I don't really think the HD800S and Focal Clear Pros don't sound similar at all. The soundstage on the HD800S is significantly wider and deeper than on the Clears and gives a completely different presentation of the music. Also they're a lot more transparent sounding and less engaging if that makes sense. If you've listened to Stax e-stats before it's kind of a similar feeling although not as dramatic. The frq response is also pretty different in that the HD800S have a ot more treble sparkle and don't do vocals as well imo. The HD800S are still absolutely great but I ended up going with the Clears. At the end of the day the HD800S are definitely different enough to the Clears that they're worth a try.


----------



## mk4pi

Polycentric said:


> they're a lot more transparent sounding and less engaging if that makes sense


I know what you mean, very clean and very analytic, sterile sound. This with the wide soundstage must make the HD800s a heaven for jazz and classical. But too analytic (plus the spark in treble) may be very fatigue to listen for a long session, I normally listen 5 - 6 hours per day. Did you experience this while testing the 800s?

I would love to A/B test them but i haven't found the shop that have both, neither do i have a decent protable source+amp.


----------



## Polycentric

mk4pi said:


> I normally listen 5 - 6 hours per day. Did you experience this while testing the 800s?



I didnt find them fatiguing, but I don't think I've ever found any headphones fatiguing, so I might not be the best judge. I also listened to them on a very synergystic amp/dac combo (luxman p1u and nuforce something I can't recall rn) that is pretty warm. I think they also sound great for edm and pop, but that might just be me. 



mk4pi said:


> but i haven't found the shop that have both



I ordered a pair off amazon to try them with their very generous return policy. I didn't have any troubles! I did intend to keep them if they were better than the Clears. I think that headphones.com explicitly states that they accept headphone returns are okay if you're just auditioning them. Double check that though.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

Things have gone awry. i sold my motorcycle, so crossed that from my list of expensive hobbies. Too many accidents these days. 

but my kayaks…I’m one boat away from a personal armada.


----------



## RockyBasel

Keith Sinclair said:


> OK I've posted pictures before, here's the group
> 
> Early and mid 20th century Grand prix race cars.
> View attachment 137394
> 
> 
> Detail shots
> View attachment 137395
> 
> View attachment 137397
> 
> View attachment 137398
> 
> View attachment 137399
> View attachment 137400


OMG!!! Incredible - how much do these cars go for individually?


----------



## brimmergj

Usually mountain bikes, but far and away the most costly is working on our house... Currently putting in a new septic system and we're 90% complete with a full kitchen redo


----------



## chefwp

boomchakabowwow said:


> my kayaks…I’m one boat away from a personal armada.


I feel ya, our fleet has been dry docked until spring, and somehow have collected other things stored for the winter (deck plants and pond pump)


----------



## PtownPhil

At least I'm making money off of it...


----------



## Keith Sinclair

RockyBasel said:


> OMG!!! Incredible - how much do these cars go for individually?



It varies prices have doubled on many of them since mid 2000's. Prices asked on eBay. Even when I bought would search car I was interested in so that broadens search quite a bit. Brand new models from CMC in China have gone up but not as much I pre-ordered the 1933 
Alfa Romeo P3 about 7 months ago. All the great grand prix cars they made mostly German 
Silver Arrows from 1930's also Auto Union. The silver racers of early 1950's. CMC is a German company. They have made awesome Ferrari & Maserati GP race cars. 

Alfa Romeo was dominate in early 1930's unseating Bugatti from 1920's. Yet CMC never made one. The preorder cost me 585.00 still waiting. I know if they made that model in mid 2000's it would cost around 350.00.


----------



## RockyBasel

The detail in those cars is remarkable - it’s preserving history


----------



## Keith Sinclair

I was into kayaks here in Hawaii 
My first a Burton Ski from down under in 1980's. The Aussie surf ski guys would ship their racing craft to Hawaii to paddle the Kaiwi 
Channel also known as Molokai. It is famous race in Hawaii from Molokai to Oahu. Surf ski guys from other parts of world come to compete the best were Australia & South Africa. Bought this ski off Aussie racer who didn't want to ship it back. Loved that ski explored all over coasts of Oahu on it. You could surf point break wraps with big following seas with it. I used ankle leash in case ever fell out with strong trade winds best to be connected.






Later joined a kayak club. They would ship camping kayaks on young brothers barge to outer islands. Then fly over. Kalalau Na Pali coast Kaua'i. 





I had been on two trips with experienced water men leading the trips. My third trip I'll never forget. We were going to paddle North Shore of
Molokai. Took my kayak to shop to find out best way to waterproof hatches. They had a girls in the shop who was going on that trip.
He told me where to buy pipe insulation foam tube. When I got it thought I would get for the girl too. Back at shop helped waterproof both 
Kayaks. Didn't even know who she was, but as it turned out I'm glad we did hers too. 

The weather was bad Palm trees bent over thought we would cancel. Then it cleared up & we shipped our craft.





First 3 days weather was fine paddled out of Halawa Bay rounded the point North Shore Molokai. Highest Sea Cliffs in the world. First stop Wailau. I had caught two fish on handlines I was dragging. Was only person on this trip with any fishing gear. 





Next we paddled to Pelekunu valley. Stayed there two days second day weather got worse
Talked with leader of group best to break camp very early next day to launch before winds got too strong. We had to paddle around Kalaupapa 
Point next day. Was begining to realize that this 
was not a very experienced group. 

L



Day before weather took a turn for the worse.
I'm on far right, guy in the black top standing on 
rock center I'll call the idiot. Far guy on left with
white cap was told experienced mainland kayaker. Launching was tough even in early morning Incoming waves. I volunteered to take 
up the rear. Last shot before stashed my little waterproof camera of much worse conditions.



As we got closer to Kalaupapa point noticed trouble up front. Several of kayaks taking on water from constant washing over the hatches.

Mine & the girls watertight. Two kayaks were taking on some water I looked out at the point & even from a distance could see huge swells wrapping around the point. Not worried about myself but was about others in the group. 
I told them that I was experienced surfer & surfing kayaks. Leader gave me one of the radios & told me to go first and radio back when got to other side. Wendy wanted to go with me.
So we got out there She & I were only Kayaks without rudders. Told her to paddle hard to catch the big swell wrap not to get turned sideways & to use her paddle like a rudder to keep her stern 90% to the wave. I could see the fear in her face told her I would be right behind her. We got around safe & pulled up into a little
Inlet on other side. I radioed the leader & found
They were in serious trouble. Mainlander had lost his kayak coming around the point, could I radio for help & paddle back out to help them.
So I got in touch with guys at kalaupapa told them kayakers in trouble rounding the point. Took out gear to make kayak lighter. Paddled out climbing swells till I saw them. They gave me the guy with no boat. Another kayak was almost swamped had taken on so much water.

So I was towing this guy with no rudder kayak 
It was tough then I saw a motorized zodiac coming to the rescue told me they would take the guy & whole group to paddle to the harbor 
We were treated with Aloha fed & taken on a hike to see the rugged coast on other side we were lucky no one drowned in these stormy conditions. His kayak was found later all busted up on the rocks. Kalaupapa has a small plane runway & he would be flown back to Oahu next day. 

Following day we continued our trip to our next 
landing Moomomi. I noticed the guy with the swamped kayak day before outside of the group paddled over to see how he was. Was taking on little water again. Conditions not as bad so figured we could make it. When we got to Moomomi we were sitting outside. The idiot 
with leaky kayak said we can make it in, Wendy was tired wanted to go in. The leader agreed.
Waves were going onto the beach I could hear the lip hitting the rocks & beach. I had to speak up told them that taking fully loaded touring kayaks onto a beach with breaking waves was very dangerous. Could end up with broken bones or worse. It was still early in day we could rest and eat sitting outside then continue to end of north shore on leeward side out of the wind. That's what we did made it back alright without any injury .

After that trip got a touring kayak with a rudder & only went out with the experienced watermen. Sorry for long rant I got
plenty adventures on the water in Hawaii this was one of them.


----------



## gregfisk

Ahhh, the good old days... I have many stories I could tell. I’m sure the memories are good for your sole.


----------



## tcmx3

I havent bought that much in the past 2 years (thankfully), but still guitars somehow:


----------



## WildBoar

tcmx3 said:


> I havent bought that much in the past 2 years (thankfully), but still guitars somehow:
> 
> View attachment 152294
> 
> 
> View attachment 152295


Nice PRS. Just picked up a PRS electric acoustic to give my son for Christmas. He is going to be crushed when we go to Guitar Center this weekend and he finds out someone bought his most favorite acoustic guitar. 

So I guess guitars are becoming an expensive hobby for me, as I bankroll my son. So far it's been 2 amps, a beginner acoustic, the PRS, an effects box and even an audio interface so he can make digital recordings. And the weekly lessons plus springing for two online guitar courses. He bought his electric guitar with his own money, but it's a cheap one and he is always eyeing/ playing much more expensive ones during his twice-weekly Guitar Center excursions.


----------



## tcmx3

WildBoar said:


> Nice PRS. Just picked up a PRS electric acoustic to give my son for Christmas. He is going to be crushed when we go to Guitar Center this weekend and he finds out someone bought his most favorite acoustic guitar.
> 
> So I guess guitars are becoming an expensive hobby for me, as I bankroll my son. So far it's been 2 amps, a beginner acoustic, the PRS, an effects box and even an audio interface so he can make digital recordings. And the weekly lessons plus springing for two online guitar courses. He bought his electric guitar with his own money, but it's a cheap one and he is always eyeing/ playing much more expensive ones during his twice-weekly Guitar Center excursions.



lessons are the best use of money.

the PRS is great. it's the only non-stratocaster Ive ever 100% bonded with. I do have an expensive collector's choice Les Paul and a Knaggs, but the DGT was the only one that got used as a daily driver. to be fair though, Im mostly playing that K-Line. It's a custom order with stainless frets and a few other neat features (technically incorrect color scheme as I wanted it to be like a repainted 59, roasted neck, non-RWRP middle, identically wound pickups in all 3 positions like the old ones would have been nominally) and I use it 99 days out of 100.


----------



## Lars

WildBoar said:


> Nice PRS. Just picked up a PRS electric acoustic to give my son for Christmas. He is going to be crushed when we go to Guitar Center this weekend and he finds out someone bought his most favorite acoustic guitar.
> 
> So I guess guitars are becoming an expensive hobby for me, as I bankroll my son. So far it's been 2 amps, a beginner acoustic, the PRS, an effects box and even an audio interface so he can make digital recordings. And the weekly lessons plus springing for two online guitar courses. He bought his electric guitar with his own money, but it's a cheap one and he is always eyeing/ playing much more expensive ones during his twice-weekly Guitar Center excursions.


Nice guitars are nice, but no substitute for practice. Don't spoil the the kid(too much)..


----------



## Keith Sinclair

As long as he is enjoying and practicing it's natural to want upgrade for richer sound quality. Getting better at a craft like playing guitar is good thing to develope.


----------



## tcmx3

Keith Sinclair said:


> As long as he is enjoying and practicing it's natural to want upgrade for richer sound quality. Getting better at a craft like playing guitar is good thing to develope.



that's fair but these days, IMO in electrics anyway, there isnt really a linear upgrade path like there used to be. now, it's more like, do you want a good guitar made overseas, or a good guitar made in the states, or do you want to spend 3000 (for a bolt-on, more like 5 for a set neck) to actually get a better sounding guitar?

also I mostly practice on a line 6 hx stomp and an FR speaker now. I think Im like, maybe 600 dollars into that setup. definitely beats a reissue deluxe reverb IMO. but Im very, very, very picky about amps.


----------



## captaincaed

Has anyone in here said "raising children" yet?


----------



## Karl Dial

I started Japanese knives about 3 months ago. My baseball card collection is 30+ years old (many sharp vintage cards (Mantle, Mays, Aaron, Clemente, Koufax, etc)). I will let you decide.


----------



## MarcelNL

captaincaed said:


> Has anyone in here said "raising children" yet?


but I wonder, does that qualify as hobby, some days it does , some does it doesn't...


----------



## captaincaed

MarcelNL said:


> but I wonder, does that qualify as hobby, some days it does , some does it doesn't...


For me, they're my partner's children, so I'm calling it "volunteer hours"


----------



## Cliffkol

captaincaed said:


> Has anyone in here said "raising children" yet?


raising children and hobbies are not compatible!!


----------



## WildBoar

Cliffkol said:


> raising children and hobbies are not compatible!!


Sure it is!


...it's just that it's their hobbies and not yours


----------



## captaincaed

My hobbies involve fast sawblades missing digits, totally compatible!


----------



## DitmasPork

Probably playing the cello. I have a relatively cheap cello from a maker in Ceaușescu-era Romania, valued at about $3–5k—plus two good bows, prob worth about $1k+ each.

If I were still seriously playing, this would be my unicorn—talented contemporary maker who I'd met years ago in his NYC workshop. It would only set me back $50k. ...it's a used instrument, not BNIB.








Guy Rabut Cello


Guy Rabut Cello available at Stamell Stringed Instruments, located in Amherst MA and Poughkeepsie NY.



www.stamellstring.com





Current Kato and Shig prices don't seem like much by comparison.


----------



## ian

DitmasPork said:


> Probably playing the cello. I have a relatively cheap cello from a maker in Ceaușescu-era Romania, valued at about $3–5k—plus two good bows, prob worth about $1k+ each.
> 
> If I were still seriously playing, this would be my unicorn—talented contemporary maker who I'd met years ago in his NYC workshop. It would only set me back $50k. ...it's a used instrument, not BNIB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guy Rabut Cello
> 
> 
> Guy Rabut Cello available at Stamell Stringed Instruments, located in Amherst MA and Poughkeepsie NY.
> 
> 
> 
> www.stamellstring.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Current Kato and Shig prices don't seem like much by comparison.



Huh, never thought to add something like that here. I have a ~$10k violin that my parents bought me back when I was young and still hoping to be a professional, but it has been just collecting dust since I started getting tendinitis ~14 yrs ago.

I don’t think the used/new thing works the same way for string instruments, though. They typically sound better over time, iirc, as long as they’re maintained well.

Also, most people I know just have one main instrument, not a plethora of them, so typically it’s a one time expensive purchase.


----------



## DitmasPork

ian said:


> Huh, never thought to add something like that here. I have a ~$10k violin that my parents bought me back when I was young and still hoping to be a professional, but it has been just collecting dust since I started getting tendinitis ~14 yrs ago.
> 
> I don’t think the used/new thing works the same way for string instruments, though. They typically sound better over time, iirc, as long as they’re maintained well.
> 
> Also, most people I know just have one main instrument, not a plethora of them, so typically it’s a one time expensive purchase.



Hahahaha, yeah, most string players I know have two instruments at the most, maybe a few bows. I started playing later in life, my mid-20s. Going to some of the great violin shops in NYC akin to being in a museum.


----------



## mauichef

Sold our house recently so back into car collecting!!!!!!
Just picked up a really nice 1991 Alfa Romeo Spider locally and a super low milage 1995 Caterham Super Seven from Florida! (933 miles!!!!)


----------



## Keith Sinclair

DitmasPork said:


> Probably playing the cello. I have a relatively cheap cello from a maker in Ceaușescu-era Romania, valued at about $3–5k—plus two good bows, prob worth about $1k+ each.
> 
> If I were still seriously playing, this would be my unicorn—talented contemporary maker who I'd met years ago in his NYC workshop. It would only set me back $50k. ...it's a used instrument, not BNIB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guy Rabut Cello
> 
> 
> Guy Rabut Cello available at Stamell Stringed Instruments, located in Amherst MA and Poughkeepsie NY.
> 
> 
> 
> www.stamellstring.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Current Kato and Shig prices don't seem like much by comparison.



So Bro your string player too My younger brother got the music genes. Plays piano, tenor sax, regular 
guitar, and slide steel guitar. He collects slide steel with nice wood inlay on older models.


----------



## ikarus

guitars...


----------



## Keith Sinclair

Since I've got my will made & who my coin collection going to. Thought I'd post some.pictures before I put the really valuable ones back into safe deposit box. 

Don't have really large collection after almost 30 years less than 200 coins. Many bought when silver & gold were in the basement late 90's early 2000's. It has been by far my most expensive hobby. Like the large silvers. 








Books I used hunting down rare die strikes from 
pictures on eBay. 

Colonial silver dollars 




This raw 1795 flowing hair bought years ago graffiti repair very dark toning. When I upgraded years later broke it out & wiped the toning that has been put on to mask repair can see repair back of hairline. I is nice coin as flowing hair dollars go, most are worn flat & still cost big bucks. Flowing hair only made two years. 1794 & 1795. A 1794 sold for over 10 million dollars most expensive coin ever sold at the time. I paid 2,300 for it at time by far most had spent on a coin.


----------



## Keith Sinclair

This 1802 XF 45 is a lovely coin




1803 my first colonial dollar.

Couple seated liberty 









Like International large silvers too & they were much cheaper








The Sun King







Louis that lost his head in French Revolution




Love these old silvers die cracks & lumps all over.


----------



## BillHanna

That’s cool as shxt


----------



## Keith Sinclair

This particular coin best by far ever seen on eBay the reverse is amazing. 












My colonial half dollar collection have some rare & very rare coins. Worth many times more than what I paid. wonderful coins with all the flaws in the strikes that make them fun to collect. 

Here is one of my rare half's 




1805 drapped bust half Overton 107 
Rarity 5. One of three best coins known AU 53, AU 50, & XF45 (my coin). This coin has luster, good rim toning from being in album for many decades. Great eye appeal. Grade wise it is extremely rare. 




Die crack all the way across this reverse. 



As a rule don't go below VF grade but found this with the Overton # on it looked it up is a very rare coin only 13 known in any condition. 
Was offered twice what I paid for it by a rare coin dealer at a show in Hawaii figure it's worth more than that.


----------



## Keith Sinclair

OK last 
This is my upgrade 1795 flowing hair dollar.

I looked for years on eBay they either looked like crap or were far too expensive. When I saw this one first day had lookers second day had much more. Had already checked Redbook price for two leaf VF 30 1795 FHD was 9,000. He had By it now at 6,000. I never pay Redbook price anyway. I pm offered 5,500 he countered at 5'800 I bought it. No scratches clean surface good eye appeal for FHD they were notorious weak strikes. Most money I have ever spent on a coin 2016. 





A few capped bust half dollars. I cut my teeth on figuring die strikes on these coins. I have every date of CBH except one year mint burned down & other year collectors have.Not seen any except crappy coins at very high prices.




Notice heavy die crack from liberty going between stars 11 & 12.










Reverse of a 1811 coin


----------



## daddy yo yo

A friend of mine has started collecting wines. I really don’t get it. Buying a bottle, putting it into some storage, letting it sit there for years, and then hoping for someone to pay big money for it…

I prefer drinking the wines!


----------



## Bobby2shots

ikarus said:


> guitars...


OOOOH!!! A baritone too.


----------



## RockyBasel

Keith Sinclair said:


> OK last
> This is my upgrade 1795 flowing hair dollar.
> 
> I looked for years on eBay they either looked like crap or were far too expensive. When I saw this one first day had lookers second day had much more. Had already checked Redbook price for two leaf VF 30 1795 FHD was 9,000. He had By it now at 6,000. I never pay Redbook price anyway. I pm offered 5,500 he countered at 5'800 I bought it. No scratches clean surface good eye appeal for FHD they were notorious weak strikes. Most money I have ever spent on a coin 2016.
> View attachment 154750
> 
> 
> A few capped bust half dollars. I cut my teeth on figuring die strikes on these coins. I have every date of CBH except one year mint burned down & other year collectors have.Not seen any except crappy coins at very high prices.
> View attachment 154751
> 
> Notice heavy die crack from liberty going between stars 11 & 12.
> View attachment 154752
> View attachment 154753
> View attachment 154754
> 
> Reverse of a 1811 coin
> View attachment 154755



you have to know what you are doing and really know the coin business in this hobby. Congrats - I used to collect coins when I was a kid - have some old Queen Vic silver coins, including gold queen Vic coins but not even remotely close to what you have. Wow! You are a true collector

right now, got into buying watches during Covid ….most expensive thing right now


----------



## WildBoar

Hope your were able to score that near MSRP.


----------



## RockyBasel

WildBoar said:


> Hope your were able to score that near MSRP.


Got it straight from authorized dealer at actual retail price - can’t afford the after market price - it’s like more than double what I paid at retail price


----------



## Marshmallo

For a long while I collected books. At my peak I had over 900 books. Been trying to whittle down over the past few years to get down to just the fun and meaningful books. Got some very cool ones but my collection is amature at best. Then years ago I started a pretty in depth 22 caliber firearm collection which is far from amature, that obsession keeps me broke. My fellow collectors think I'm crazy cause I buy and sell often, but I only keep what I really enjoy and it's fun to try out all the different variants I come across.


----------



## tcmx3

Marshmallo said:


> For a long while I collected books. At my peak I had over 900 books. Been trying to whittle down over the past few years to get down to just the fun and meaningful books. Got some very cool ones but my collection is amature at best. Then years ago I started a pretty in depth 22 caliber firearm collection which is far from amature, that obsession keeps me broke. My fellow collectors think I'm crazy cause I buy and sell often, but I only keep what I really enjoy and it's fun to try out all the different variants I come across.



many, many years ago I was big into collecting Golden Age of Illustration Books. An unfortunate incident lost my entire collection and Ive been slow to rebuild. Books are an amazing thing to collect IMO, there are some things that the internet just doesn't do well (for example, a tested recipe lmao)

Would kill to have some of my Rackham and Kay Nielsen stuff back =/


----------



## Marshmallo

tcmx3 said:


> many, many years ago I was big into collecting Golden Age of Illustration Books. An unfortunate incident lost my entire collection and Ive been slow to rebuild. Books are an amazing thing to collect IMO, there are some things that the internet just doesn't do well (for example, a tested recipe lmao)
> 
> Would kill to have some of my Rackham and Kay Nielsen stuff back =/


Agreed. I dont know how many countless hours Ive spent scanning the shelves and stacks of bookstores and warehouses, I used to travel a lot and it was something I did everywhere I went, it was wonderful hobby that I don't do so much anymore.


----------

